# ---The one year plan---



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I've decided to start a new journal as the old one was 2 years old and i wanted to start fresh and hit the ground running. I've recently just got back from Mexico (Thursday 12.02.15) and i have tried to ease myself into training this last week and as a consequence I have been monumentally sore from it, mainly due to not doing any sort of training for 2 weeks whilst on holiday.

*Background:*

I have competed twice, the first show was UKBFF South Coast 2012 where I placed 4th, didn't have a coach just researched a few things and let myself learn the hard way. The second show was the NAC South Championships, I won my class (Novices) which i was ecstatic with as once again i didn't use a coach I just did everything on my own.

View attachment 166584
View attachment 166585
View attachment 166586


*The Plan:* - *All out quality mass gain.*

I was looking to compete this year but this isn't going to happen, so instead I am giving myself a year to make the changes I need to my physique (mainly hamstrings but overall leg size) and compete early 2016 most likely in April. The plan is to stay in good condition whilst trying to achieve maximal hypertrophy, bring more symmetry and proportion to my physique whilst adding overall quality size. Focus will be on diet and getting my nutrition to a better more consistent level than it ever has been, I have been good at this over the years but it's now time to step it up to a whole new level to achieve what I want.

*The Training:* - *Adapted Y3T.*

I have been reading a fair bit about Y3T and it seems to make sense to me, it's basically periodisation so i will be constantly hitting different rep ranges, rest periods and levels of intensity. I've always been an advocate of the higher rep game so it seems very well suited but it will push me to some serious extremes i have never hit before such as giant sets on legs! This to me can only mean one thing.....adaptation and therefore more size.

*The Supplements:* - *GoNutrition*

Go Whey Isolate 90

Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin

Amino Go

Glutamine

Vitamin D3

Ultiman

*The Drugs:* - *Sensible and well thought out.*

Neuro Pharma - Testosterone Enanthate - 3ml p/w - 750mg.

View attachment 166580


Neuro Pharma - Equipoise - 2ml p/w - 500mg.

View attachment 166576


Neuro Pharma - Stanavar - 2 tabs p/d - 50mg Winstrol/50mg Anavar.

View attachment 166577


Hygene - Hygetropin - 8iu post workout.

View attachment 166578


Bayer - Proviron - 2 tabs p/d - 50mg.

View attachment 166583


*
**Current Pictures:* *16th Feb 2015.*

View attachment 166569
View attachment 166570
View attachment 166571
View attachment 166572
View attachment 166573
View attachment 166574
View attachment 166575


*Summary:*

It's going to be a tough year, I'm going to push myself to a place I have never been before which you can all hopefully enjoy and like most my journals rip the piss out of me for to help keep me on track or just for your general amusement. Here's to a productive year, with plenty of PB's and positive results


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Just kiddin'

IN for fatceps!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks interesting.

In.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Just kiddin'
> 
> IN for fatceps!


Haha, can always rely on you, cheers mate.....i think :blowme:



FelonE said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> In.


Thanks mate, i'll try to get as many training vids, pics and general info up as i can coz lets face it....we all love pics in a journal


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In mate. It'll be interesting to see how the Y3T training goes as that was next on my list of things to try.

Best of luck


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> In mate. It'll be interesting to see how the Y3T training goes as that was next on my list of things to try.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks mate, will be interesting for me too, right up until week 3 where I can only imagine I will end up in a wheelchair or intensive care :lol:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub'd, great shape already looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

In

Looks good @Chelsea - cycle looks fun too. How long are you planning to run it for & when u starting?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sionnach said:


> Sub'd, great shape already looking forward to seeing the progress.


Thanks mate, always appreciate the love haha :beer:



marcusmaximus said:


> In
> 
> Looks good @Chelsea - cycle looks fun too. How long are you planning to run it for & when u starting?


Planning to run for the next 10 weeks mate, starting tonight. Will jab 2ml Test E and 0.5ml Eq then on Thursday 1.5ml Eq and 1ml Test E. GH is in my fridge ready for post workout


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Subscribed - Be good to keep track


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

in for this you big southern fairy! x


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, always appreciate the love haha :beer:
> 
> Planning to run for the next 10 weeks mate, starting tonight. Will jab 2ml Test E and 0.5ml Eq then on Thursday 1.5ml Eq and 1ml Test E. GH is in my fridge ready for post workout


Sounds good mate. Look forward to the results


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> in for this you big southern fairy! x


Don't go getting all northern and mighty on my first page......hope all is well though mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

All the best dude....

In for the ride...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Don't go getting all northern and mighty on my first page......hope all is well though mate :thumbup1:


yeah things are good mate. Enjoying training and not having to think of a show till next year!

You at BP again this year?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

In

for goin beast mode


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In, looks good, nice and simple to get it done :thumbup1:

Read somewhere that Y3T training was designed around synthol use........ :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Michael81 said:


> All the best dude....
> 
> In for the ride...


 :beer:



liam0810 said:


> yeah things are good mate. Enjoying training and not having to think of a show till next year!
> 
> You at BP again this year?


What show you planning on doing mate? Hadn't thought about BP actually, I suppose I could do, I would say I would come meet you again but I'd have to bring some sort of northern to southern dictionary to understand what was going on! 



babyarm said:


> In
> 
> for goin beast mode


Haha :lol:



Galaxy said:


> In, looks good, nice and simple to get it done :thumbup1:
> 
> Read somewhere that Y3T training was designed around synthol use........ :whistling:


I believe that was the FST-7 mate not Y3T, just to clarify I would never touch that stuff anyway, scares the sh1t out of me haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you cruise as well or just cycle? If you do cruise how much on please?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :beer:
> 
> What show you planning on doing mate? Hadn't thought about BP actually, I suppose I could do, I would say I would come meet you again but I'd have to bring some sort of northern to southern dictionary to understand what was going on!
> 
> ...


  yeah your right mate, only messing with yeah haha


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck mate, I'll keep popping in :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Do you cruise as well or just cycle? If you do cruise how much on please?


Cruised on NP Primo 200mg per week since the first week of December mate.



Elvis82 said:


> Good luck mate, I'll keep popping in :thumb:


Good to have you mate


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Subbed buddy, look forward to seeing your progress. Do you have a target weight in mind? What's the benefits of running 50mg of Proviron everyday?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

In. Don't know anything about y3t so looking forward to see how you get on

Edit. Just had a quick read on it on the way home from work. Gonna be graft mate lol. That's intense shvt.

Good luck though this'll be interesting


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

First journal I e caught at the start instead of when it's 101 pages long and having to read **** loads to catch up.

Will be interesting to see how you go as you're one of a small number who look like a proper bodybuilder so well looking forward to seeing results.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow .. will def sub on this **** !


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

It's goes against my better judgement but I'm..IN!

Knew you wouldn't compete this year you big gay bear. You're afraid of weaning yourself off the Reece's pieces you fat bar steward, i still remember your secret stash in your gym bag:lol:

Get your ar$e down Crayford again some time soon. If you're a good lad, I might treat you in Poundland after


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Subbed to this mate. :thumbup1:

Sick a55 physique already, can't imagine the condition you're going to be in soon. I will give that Y3T a look in, I like the idea of mixing up different rep ranges, that's how I train myself personally. Best a luck anyway  1 thing though? I don't know about HGH at all tbh. interesting how 8iu's been added in Post workout though, what purpose does it serve, especially Post workout? I would of thought Slin would of been used PWO, with you going all out for mass? anyway, be good to see how this unfolds. I agree with Sen's post about 1 of many, who actually look like a Bodybuilder. looking sick mate, This should be interesting.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Interested to see how it goes mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, will be a good read no doubt.

Looking good in those pics, back shot is :clap:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Smash it fatty 

Been following wendlers 531 for 6 weeks now but using y3t for my assistance work, really enjoy it so recon you will get on well with it!

Good luck mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> Subbed buddy, look forward to seeing your progress. Do you have a target weight in mind? What's the benefits of running 50mg of Proviron everyday?


No target weight mate but as long as I'm over 18st I don't mind much, main thing is the quality of weight that I put on. Proviron is a good thing to throw in as (in simple terms coz its late) it enables other AAS to be in a free state and therefore improve their effectiveness.



Abc987 said:


> In. Don't know anything about y3t so looking forward to see how you get on
> 
> Edit. Just had a quick read on it on the way home from work. Gonna be graft mate lol. That's intense shvt.
> 
> Good luck though this'll be interesting


No sh1t mate haha! Even tonight's chest and tris session was a tough one! Cheers tho 



sen said:


> First journal I e caught at the start instead of when it's 101 pages long and having to read **** loads to catch up.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you go as you're one of a small number who look like a proper bodybuilder so well looking forward to seeing results.


Haha! Really appreciate that mate, will be posting as much as I can and get regular pictures up.... Probably of me throwing up getting used to the savagery!



Sharpy76 said:


> It's goes against my better judgement but I'm..IN!
> 
> Knew you wouldn't compete this year you big gay bear. You're afraid of weaning yourself off the Reece's pieces you fat bar steward, i still remember your secret stash in your gym bag:lol:
> 
> Get your ar$e down Crayford again some time soon. If you're a good lad, I might treat you in Poundland after


Hahahahaha! You live being in my journal so you can look up to me and learn how to actually develop a chest 

Mate.... Coming off Reeses is gonna be tough, not even joking, I have a serious problem! Yea will defo come down soon, got a couple of other bookings with people on the forum wanting to bum....I mean train with me so will have to fulfil those first, plus that gives my cycle time to peak for when I get down to you haha.

Which Poundland? There was so many as I drove through your campsite of a town!! 



Starz said:


> Subbed to this mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Sick a55 physique already, can't imagine the condition you're going to be in soon. I will give that Y3T a look in, I like the idea of mixing up different rep ranges, that's how I train myself personally. Best a luck anyway  1 thing though? I don't know about HGH at all tbh. interesting how 8iu's been added in Post workout though, what purpose does it serve, especially Post workout? I would of thought Slin would of been used PWO, with you going all out for mass? anyway, be good to see how this unfolds. I agree with Sen's post about 1 of many, who actually look like a Bodybuilder. looking sick mate, This should be interesting.


Appreciate the kind words mate, really do :beer:

Slin can be used post workout mate but I have never used it, always thought about it then forget to take my brave pills and sack it off. Gh post workout is for recovery mate, works very well  the better and faster you can recover the faster you will grow.



Adz said:


> In mate, will be a good read no doubt.
> 
> Looking good in those pics, back shot is :clap:


Thanks mate, think it's definitely my best shot, just got to get those hammies working for me now and it will compete the look 



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Smash it fatty
> 
> Been following wendlers 531 for 6 weeks now but using y3t for my assistance work, really enjoy it so recon you will get on well with it!
> 
> Good luck mate :beer:


Hahahaha thanks...... I think! That's good to hear, really looking forward to it myself


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just had this before bed, I appreciate it looks like runny sh1t but its good:

180g Greek yog with honey.

50g peanut butter.

1 scoop Isolate.

Fcking lovely too:

View attachment 166626


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> No target weight mate but as long as I'm over 18st I don't mind much, main thing is the quality of weight that I put on. Proviron is a good thing to throw in as (in simple terms coz its late) it enables other AAS to be in a free state and therefore improve their effectiveness.


Regards to your diet strategy mate I see you keep protein intake high carbs are medium/low and moderate fats. Do you set yourself macro goals for the day?

Currently planning my offseason and spent a couple hours reading through your old journal (not got to the end yet lol) learnt quiet a bit!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> Regards to your diet strategy mate I see you keep protein intake high carbs are medium/low and moderate fats. Do you set yourself macro goals for the day?
> 
> Currently planning my offseason and spent a couple hours reading through your old journal (not got to the end yet lol) learnt quiet a bit!


No macros just yet mate, i will workout how much im eating this week just for reference then plan my meals accordingly.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> No macros just yet mate, i will workout how much im eating this week just for reference then plan my meals accordingly.


Sweet!

Going to attempt a bit of Phil style in my offseason this time. Nice and simple! Although the I say that managed to fúçk my rice up last night and turned it into rice pudding ... School boy!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuking hell dem legs are sh1t :lol:

good luck gay lord


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest and Triceps last night:

Ok so this week is the heavy 6-8 rep week to target type 2b muscle fibres and Myofibrillar hypertrophy:

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

50kg x 8 - pretty easy.

60kg x 8 - full set on my own

60kg x 8 - slight spot on the 7th and 8th.

50kg x 8

*Flat Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 8 - easy

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

*Flat Dumbell Flye's:*

25kg x 10

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

*Tricep Push Down:*

4 sets all the way up to 50kg with my back against the pad and a full second of contraction at the bottom phase of the rep.

*Single Arm Dumbell Overhead Extensions:*

15kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8 - i stopped here as my elbow which is still hurting from the xmas arm wrestle was giving me pain at this weight so thought best to stop a set short.

*Rope Tricep Extension:*

3 sets x 8 reps holding half way up the rope to work forearms a bit more.

Really good session and enjoyable especially as i never really chase heavy weight but its nice to do especially with properly strict form which was all the more impressive on the 60kg incline presses. Can feel my triceps are sore already, chest is ok but i should imagine that will begin to tighten up as the day goes on....lucky me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Going to attempt a bit of Phil style in my offseason this time. Nice and simple! Although the I say that managed to fúçk my rice up last night and turned it into rice pudding ... School boy!!!


KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid - always the best way mate. Unlucky on the rice, i hate when that happens.



MRSTRONG said:


> fcuking hell dem legs are sh1t :lol:
> 
> good luck gay lord


 :lol: was wondering when you'd turn up! Hope all is well in the under 75kg Strongman comps mate........or are you lighter than that now? You look it 

Cheers though :beer:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Chest and Triceps last night:
> 
> Ok so this week is the heavy 6-8 rep week to target type 2b muscle fibres and Myofibrillar hypertrophy:
> 
> ...


60kg?? Thought you were strong? Too much late night channel hopping last night? Waiting for the 3 min special adds?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid - always the best way mate. Unlucky on the rice, i hate when that happens.
> 
> :lol: was wondering when you'd turn up! Hope all is well in the under 75kg Strongman comps mate........or are you lighter than that now? You look it
> 
> Cheers though :beer:


haha no my left nut still weighs more than your leg 

having a change of direction but not saying til its confirmed .

looking half decent though well done , not bad for a skinny little orange man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> 60kg?? Thought you were strong? Too much late night channel hopping last night? Waiting for the 3 min special adds?


3 mins.....fck that, its all about the 10 minute previews  ...........i mean.....nah i had an early night :whistling:



MRSTRONG said:


> haha no my left nut still weighs more than your leg
> 
> having a change of direction but not saying til its confirmed .
> 
> looking half decent though well done , not bad for a skinny little orange man


Probably a tumour mate, id get that checked out! Change of direction? Oh my lord please tell me you've finally seen the light and you are going to try bodybuilding so that you no longer look like a skinny/fat strongman wannabe


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> 3 mins.....fck that, its all about the 10 minute previews  ...........i mean.....nah i had an early night :whistling:
> 
> Probably a tumour mate, id get that checked out! Change of direction? Oh my lord please tell me you've finally seen the light and you are going to try bodybuilding so that you no longer look like a skinny/fat strongman wannabe


haha nah i cba bummerbuilding 

i will be dropping bodyfat but still trying to build more muscle , you`ll be first to know when/if contracts get signed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha nah i cba bummerbuilding
> 
> i will be dropping bodyfat but still trying to build more muscle , you`ll be first to know when/if contracts get signed


Hahahaha deal :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, will follow as and when I can. I spend more time on TM now than here!!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

J4MES said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Going to attempt a bit of Phil style in my offseason this time. Nice and simple! Although the I say that managed to fúçk my rice up last night and turned it into rice pudding ... School boy!!!


buy a rice cooker for £20-30 best investment you will ever buy. (if you have rice with most of your meals like myself)

it cooks it to perfection every time.

Buy Rice Cookers from our Small Kitchen Appliances range - Tesco.com


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> buy a rice cooker for £20-30 best investment you will ever buy. (if you have rice with most of your meals like myself)
> 
> it cooks it to perfection every time.
> 
> Buy Rice Cookers from our Small Kitchen Appliances range - Tesco.com


Thanks mate! I'm getting one of these on order when my new debit card comes through the post!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

J4MES said:


> Thanks mate! I'm getting one of these on order when my new debit card comes through the post!


Honestly the best thing I bought mate

I cook rice every nice and standing over the hob watching it making sure your rice does not go like rice pudding is annoying.

You literally put in the rice and the water (measured out with the measuring jugs provided) leave it to cook and it has a sensor built into the rice cooker and judges the time by the amount of rice and water within it. absolutely amazing. tastes just like perfect boiled rice from the chippy.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry for hijacking the thread!!! best of luck @Chelsea always check up on your last log to see your progress and certainly will be in this log as well!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, will follow as and when I can. I spend more time on TM now than here!!


Transexual Monthly? Fair play mate, hope you enjoy your new life choice 



lukeyybrown1 said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread!!! best of luck @Chelsea always check up on your last log to see your progress and certainly will be in this log as well!!


Hahahaha its ok, i have a rice cooker and they are awesome!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Have a look for PRRS training too mate, good reading and was done a fair bit before Y3T, I'm not saying Y3T is a copy of it BUT you'll see they look similar, should give a bit more readin on it for you. Pretty sure I've posted it up on the forum before.

Realy good way of training tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread!!! best of luck @Chelsea always check up on your last log to see your progress and certainly will be in this log as well!!


he`s cool with thread hijacking , all the extra pages make him look popular :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

All the best U beast :wub:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RACK said:


> Have a look for PRRS training too mate, good reading and was done a fair bit before Y3T, I'm not saying Y3T is a copy of it BUT you'll see they look similar, should give a bit more readin on it for you. Pretty sure I've posted it up on the forum before.
> 
> Realy good way of training tbh


Will have a look into that today mate, if you have a link then send it over to me 



MRSTRONG said:


> he`s cool with thread hijacking , all the extra pages make him look popular :lol:


Same way your extra rolls make you look bigger


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's this here;

PRRS Training: Basic and Advanced - Bodybuilding.com Forums

Also Broser (the author) did a follow on called FS/FD I think which is just vile lol, I'll try find that asap


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got it

By Popular Demand: FIBER DAMAGE/FIBER SATURATION TRAINING - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

RACK said:


> Got it
> 
> By Popular Demand: FIBER DAMAGE/FIBER SATURATION TRAINING - Bodybuilding.com Forums


This was a good read thanks for sharing. I'm going to go with a bastardised version of this, y3t and HIT combined, it all makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jab done last night - 2ml Test E with 1ml Eq - right glute, zero pip.

Im absolutely starving today, dont know whether this is related to the extra volume from yesterday plus the heavier weights but i literally cannot stop eating, last meal was a fair old share of tuna pasta, then had 4 rice cakes with mountains of peanut butter to wash it down, then still starving ive eaten pretty much a whole bag of chilli peanuts and im sitting here like i havent even eaten! Good for bulking i suppose.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Jab done last night - 2ml Test E with 1ml Eq - right glute, zero pip.
> 
> Im absolutely starving today, dont know whether this is related to the extra volume from yesterday plus the heavier weights but i literally cannot stop eating, last meal was a fair old share of tuna pasta, then had 4 rice cakes with mountains of peanut butter to wash it down, then still starving ive eaten pretty much a whole bag of chilli peanuts and im sitting here like i havent even eaten! Good for bulking i suppose.


That poor 1 series seat...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> That poor 1 series seat...


Whats the cost if it collapses? Is it covered under my warranty? :lol:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

In for this, interested to see the results you get mate, wont comment much but will be taking in the knowledge more than owt 

Good luck matey.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Whats the cost if it collapses? Is it covered under my warranty? :lol:


They don't do replacement seats 'due to large ****' warranty mate! Just make sure the seat belt still fits around you as the airbag wont have chance to deploy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Whats the cost if it collapses? Is it covered under my warranty? :lol:


they`ll ask what the slimy orange sh1t like substance is on it , i doubt they will believe you when you say "fake tan" :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

AlexB18 said:


> In for this, interested to see the results you get mate, wont comment much but will be taking in the knowledge more than owt
> 
> Good luck matey.


Cheer mate, haha so you'll kinda be like a voyeur? Im gonna feel dirty all over when i post pics half naked now haha!



bigchickenlover said:


> They don't do replacement seats 'due to large ****' warranty mate! Just make sure the seat belt still fits around you as the airbag wont have chance to deploy


 :lol: i think BMW need to address these issues for their plus-size drivers! Seatbelts can be uncomfortable....

View attachment 166706


Im looking leaner dont you think?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Cheer mate, *haha so you'll kinda me like a voyeur?* Im gonna feel dirty all over when i post pics half naked now haha!


Yeah mate **** the knowledge im here for the pics :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Cheer mate, haha so you'll kinda me like a voyeur? Im gonna feel dirty all over when i post pics half naked now haha!
> 
> :lol: i think BMW need to address these issues for their plus-size drivers! Seatbelts can be uncomfortable....
> 
> ...


When did you take that pic? Was that your last cut?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> When did you take that pic? Was that your last cut?


Nah mate that was one week left of prep, bit of water manipulation and i was sorted :whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate that was one week left of prep, bit of water manipulation and i was sorted :whistling:


Low salt pop tarts yea?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

How long are you running that cycle buddy?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Low salt pop tarts yea?


Exactly right mate, low salt, high carb so i could fill out :lol:



elliot1989 said:


> How long are you running that cycle buddy?


10 weeks is the plan mate.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Exactly right mate, low salt, high carb so i could fill out :lol:
> 
> 10 weeks is the plan mate.


Looks like your full mate, id get on the low fat fat soon


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Type 2b muscle fibres and muffintop hypertrophy? Look at you getting all sciencey! We all know your the standard roid using meathead so don't try and make yourself sound clever mate just lift some fcuking heavy weights till failure!

Subbed by the way looking big! Also Gonna try that Greek yoghurt and pb!


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Exactly right mate, low salt, high carb so i could fill out :lol:
> 
> 10 weeks is the plan mate.


Ah right is ten weeks long enough for eq and gh? Not questioning you but everyone seems to state like 20 weeks for eq and a few months for gh?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Looks like your full mate, id get on the low fat fat soon


Full of muscle!  yea i'll get on it!



C.Hill said:


> Type 2b muscle fibres and muffintop hypertrophy? Look at you getting all sciencey! We all know your the standard roid using meathead so don't try and make yourself sound clever mate just lift some fcuking heavy weights till failure!
> 
> Subbed by the way looking big! Also Gonna try that Greek yoghurt and pb!


 :lol: ahhh you got me...... i'll just lift heavy things until i snap! Mate the greek yog and peanut butter is awesome, i have it every night before bed.



elliot1989 said:


> Ah right is ten weeks long enough for eq and gh? Not questioning you but everyone seems to state like 20 weeks for eq and a few months for gh?


Yea mate its plenty of time, the people that say EQ need at least 20 weeks are ill informed unfortunately, the actual active ester half life for the Undecylenate ester is 8-9 days so its only 3-4 days longer than Enanthate and you wouldnt catch people telling you to run high dose Test E for 20 weeks, so 10 weeks is plenty of time to see results from Eq 

There is also a sticky that Pscarb posted that shows the effects of GH use can be seen in as little as 6 weeks so should be good on both accounts mate.

Edit - here's the study mate - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/222151-body-composition-response-exogenous-gh-training-highly-conditioned-adults.html


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Impressive work. 

How did you find competing without a coach?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Ah right I wanted to add eq in but thought it was too late owell maybe on the next cycle. Cheers buddy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> Impressive work.
> 
> How did you find competing without a coach?


Thanks darlin  to be honest, i find it absolutely fine, i speak to a select few people to ask their opinions on things and send the odd pic but really i feel like its pretty simple, i mean you can tell very easily whether you are lean enough or not and if you have always been weighing your food and keep consistent very easily then it makes making changes very simple and they can have a dramatic effect when you're prepping.

As for off season its a similar thing, i bounce some ideas off some people, but really by this point in my training i know what works and i know what doesnt so as long as my lifts are going up (with perfect form) and my nutrition is on point and im slowly increasing calories then it stands to reason i should grow. Also hitting my weak areas twice a week every week now so thats double the work for a whole year leading up to the show so hopefully i shall make the changes i need.



elliot1989 said:


> Ah right I wanted to add eq in but thought it was too late owell maybe on the next cycle. Cheers buddy


No worries mate, there's loads of myths about drugs like that but when you look at the science behind it you soon find out what you need and also how much bullsh1t is out there.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday: Im going to be deadlifting every other week as the impact on CNS can be savage plus it keeps the routine fresh.....as this was my first week i opted to do deads next week to save the savage doms haha.

*Lat Pull Down:*

91kg x 8 - far too easy

98kg x 8 - again too easy

112kg x 8 - perfect weight, pretty fcking heavy but got the reps with good form.

105kg x 8

*Underhand Hammer High Row:*

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

100kg x 8

*Hammer Low Row:*

100kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 8

*Seated Row:*

3 sets x 8 reps - cant remember the weight but focus was on full and held contraction.

*Ex Bar Curls:*

3 sets x 8 reps - worked up to 40kg i think - again perfect form, peak contraction held and squeezed.

*Seated Alternating Hammer Curls:*

Worked up to 20kg a side for 8 reps - really strict form, slow on the way up and down.

*Hammer Curls:*

3 sets x 8 reps - max 20kg

*Machine Preacher Curls:*

Think i only had 10 or 15kg on here but form is superstrict with peak contraction held for a full second at the top as well as the stretch at the bottom, could barely tense my arms by this point - 2 sets

*Reverse Curls:*

8 plates x 8 reps

10 plates x 10 reps - last couple cheated.

Not as sore this week which is nice but chest was still sore yesterday from Monday so the new heavy training week definitely worked there.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 20

190kg x 20

210kg x 15

*Leg Extension - Supersetted with Hack Squat:*

Ext - 42kg x 50 reps SS with 12 slow reps on 25kg Hacks.

84kg x 20 reps (horrific) SS with 12 slow reps on 25kg Hacks.

*Seated Calf Raise (coz i couldnt support my own weight doing standing calves by this point):*

100 reps in as little sets as possible think i basically did 5 sets of 20 reps - 25kg

Pump was ridiculous, not really sore today though but i reckon its coming.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

@Chelsea never seen your reply till now!

I'm not sure what show to do. Maybe u90's at UKBFF. Id get killed in Nabba coz of height. Ibfa seems to be getting more popular though.

And you just need to start speaking properly and you'll be ok r kid!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> @Chelsea never seen your reply till now!
> 
> I'm not sure what show to do. Maybe u90's at UKBFF. Id get killed in Nabba coz of height. Ibfa seems to be getting more popular though.
> 
> And you just need to start speaking properly and you'll be ok r kid!


Haha! Why, whats the crack with NABBA? I know they judge it differently but i dont know how.

Heard about IBFA but dont know much about them. You really do just chew the English language up and spit it out dont you :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Why, whats the crack with NABBA? I know they judge it differently but i dont know how.
> 
> Heard about IBFA but dont know much about them. You really do just chew the English language up and spit it out dont you :lol:


Nabba is mainly on height. So my height at 5'8 (I am 5'8 before you say smaller!! Ha) Id be against lads same height but probably 17st ripped! Id be dwarfed!

One of the lads im coaching is doing ibfa in a few months so I'll be at his show and will be good to learn more about it.

I think you'll find I speak very good English and I'm also eloquent.

You being a cockney cannot say anything about the misuse of the English language! I mean just watch an episode of eastenders or only fools. You lot speak silly and your accent should be banned.

For instance you lot say "fack" for fcuk or cant for Cnut. I think you'll find there is no "a" in either of them words and the letter is actually "u"


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Nabba is mainly on height. So my height at 5'8 (I am 5'8 before you say smaller!! Ha) Id be against lads same height but probably 17st ripped! Id be dwarfed!
> 
> One of the lads im coaching is doing ibfa in a few months so I'll be at his show and will be good to learn more about it.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok i see now but just remember at your height.....you'd be dwarfed anyway 

Erm thats only the east end lot, the rest of us speak perfectly well, if i saw you the first thing id call you is a tiny ****ing **** and you'd definitely hear the correct use of 'U' in both those words mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh ok i see now but just remember at your height.....you'd be dwarfed anyway
> 
> Erm thats only the east end lot, the rest of us speak perfectly well, if i saw you the first thing id call you is a tiny ****ing **** and you'd definitely hear the correct use of 'U' in both those words mate


All you soft cnuts say the letter "u" as an "a". Doesn't matter if it's east end, west end or bell end, you all butcher the language you ****wits  x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> All you soft cnuts say the letter "u" as an "a". Doesn't matter if it's east end, west end or bell end, you all butcher the language you ****wits  x


I'll butcher your mothers balloon knot in a minute


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So 15th Feb I was 17st 10 1/2 and today I'm 18st 3 1/2, 6lb increase 

View attachment 166947


Picture was taken at 9am post toilet activities with no food or drink taken on.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So 15th Feb I was 17st 10 1/2 and today I'm 18st 3 1/2, 6lb increase
> 
> View attachment 166947
> 
> ...


Fat cnut :rolleye:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Fat cnut :rolleye:


No chance! Look at those vascular feet :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I'll butcher your mothers balloon knot in a minute


get in line as there's a load who are after doing that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders went well on Friday:

*Seated Lat Raises:*

12.5kg x 8

15kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8 - form suffered a bit here.

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

*Seated Machine Press:*

15 plates x 8

16 plates x 8

17 plates x 8

*Rear Delts:*

98kg x 8

105kg x 8

119kg x 8 - stack

119kg x 8

*Shrugs:*

120kg x 8 warm up

160kg x 8

200kg x 8

240kg x 8

*Cable Side Laterals:*

2 sets x 15 reps per side.

Was quite odd stopping short and moving up in the weights, so used to getting to 12 then struggling on the next set to go heavier. Was pleased to get the 50kg's dumbells up after all the lat raises and other sets of presses


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Shoulders went well on Friday:
> 
> *Seated Lat Raises:*
> 
> ...


Why do you do lat raises before a heavy movement as shoulder press ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

philippeb said:


> Why do you do lat raises before a heavy movement as shoulder press ?


To pre exhaust mate. Need more width to my delts so lat raises as a priority will give me that.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> To pre exhaust mate. Need more width to my delts so lat raises as a priority will give me that.


Ever tried super setting them with shoulder presses? works a treat imo/experience. I don't do DB Shoulder Presses, might add them in, in the future, always preferred Standing Military Press & Behind OHP with barbell of course. I trained Back, alongside Bicep & Shoulders today (I train shoulders twice a week, with Chestday too.)

I did 5 x 4 - 12 sets of Military Presses then instantly took plates and performed Lat raises in between, Burn is unmerciful if form/Intensity is there  really like to lat raise with plates over dumbbells tbh. feels more natural and can alternate hands & elbows to my liking. Plates I've got are the typical Bodymax commercial Trigrip, so more or less gripping handles.

Not something you may be able to do in a gym maybe? :lol: as snatching 2 x 15kg plates to raise, when dumbbell rack is there, may seem a bit odd haha! raising 2 big a55 plates :lol: I train at home, so I can get away with it of course. Used original Jack3d first time as a one off today in a long time, blew me away PB's came and probably a strong placebo effect too. ha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Ever tried super setting them with shoulder presses? works a treat imo/experience. I don't do DB Shoulder Presses, might add them in, in the future, always preferred Standing Military Press & Behind OHP with barbell of course. I trained Back, alongside Bicep & Shoulders today (I train shoulders twice a week, with Chestday too.)
> 
> I did 5 x 4 - 12 sets of Military Presses then instantly took plates and performed Lat raises in between, Burn is unmerciful if form/Intensity is there  really like to lat raise with plates over dumbbells tbh. feels more natural and can alternate hands & elbows to my liking. Plates I've got are the typical Bodymax commercial Trigrip, so more or less gripping handles.
> 
> Not something you may be able to do in a gym maybe? :lol: as snatching 2 x 15kg plates to raise, when dumbbell rack is there, may seem a bit odd haha! raising 2 big a55 plates :lol: I train at home, so I can get away with it of course. Used original Jack3d first time as a one off today in a long time, blew me away PB's came and probably a strong placebo effect too. ha


Yea done it before mate, always a good shout supersetting but i leave that for week 3 which is next week and should be absolutely horrific!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tucking into this, 100g cooked spaghetti with 220g bolognese.

2 rice cakes with peanut butter to follow.

View attachment 167171


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

OK so week 2 means that rep ranges go from 6-8 to anywhere between 12-18, not gonna lie the 2 workouts i have done have been savage!

*Chest and Tris:*

*Flat bench:*

100kg x 15

130kg x 12

110kg x 12 - almost died from this set, the pain in my chest was just unreal due to pump.

*Incline:*

90kg x 15

100kg x 12

90kg x 12

*Flye's:*

25kg x 18, 15, 15

Tricep Extensions, Reverse Pull down and Ovehead extensions - all 3 sets x 15-18 reps - again this was absolutely horrendous!

*Back Last night:*

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x18

91kg x 15

91kg x 15 - forearms were devastated by this set!

*Hammer Strength Underhand Row:*

50kg x 18 - bit light but even the amount of reps i could feel working.

70kg x 18

90kg x 15 - horrible set, again forearms were shot to bit as i wasnt using straps, even rear delts were on fire.

*Bent Over Row:*

90kg x 18

110kg x 15

110kg x 13

*Cable Seated Row:*

91kg x 15

98kg x 15

98kg x 15

*Hammer Curls:*

15kg x 18 - fcking horrible!

17.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 15 few half reps.

*Cable Close grip curls:*

7 or 8 plates x 18 reps for 3 sets, arms must have had 90% of the blood in my body in them by this point.

Workout was savage, the difference of doing just 3 more reps from my usual 12 reps is huge, takes some real mental strength to get to the 18rep mark when every muscle you're working is telling you to stop. Really good workout though, i am not looking forward to legs!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

If you think week two is savage, wait till next week when you take those 12-18 reps and giant set and drop set them. Def separates the men from the boys.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

@Chelsea i notice you only do like 7 sets total for chest.

Would you say its a waste for me (since im obviously a lot smaller than you) to go for like 15 sets chest once a week ?

I have been tracking your workouts and it seems to me like im wasting a lot of time in the gym going 5 splits and 20 set for each muscle group ..


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> If you think week two is savage, wait till next week when you take those 12-18 reps and giant set and drop set them. Def separates the men from the boys.


Think its gonna separate my ar$e cheeks at this rate, i'll be fcked!



philippeb said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/33300-chelsea/" target="_blank">Chelsea</a> i notice you only do like 7 sets total for chest.
> 
> Would you say its a waste for me (since im obviously a lot smaller than you) to go for like 15 sets chest once a week ?
> 
> I have been tracking your workouts and it seems to me like im wasting a lot of time in the gym going 5 splits and 20 set for each muscle group ..


Alright mate, that is a hell of a lot of sets, personally for me i find that if you hit chest right then you dont need or can handle that sort of volume. I have always kept chest training simple, flat bench or incline first then flat or incline bench after, incline flye's then finish off with either hammer press or weighted dips.

Now i wouldnt say its a waste of time though but i would say that it could be better, maybe next session do 3 sets on each exercise, pyramid down from 12,10,8-6 reps increasing the weight each time and focus all your energy on keeping the negative super slow, and i mean really slow and strict. Check this vid below of me doing 140kg on the incline, the reps on the way down and controlled throughout the lift and the positive is much fast but still controlled:






Nail that form adapt your sets and reps a bit and you're laughing mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jabbed HCG for the first time in god knows how long - 1000iu Organon sub q.

Also did - 1ml Neuro Pharma Test E and 1ml Neuro Pharma Eq - i have read a lot on Eq about the whole appetite thing and i was a bit sceptical but i have to say I find myself hungry all the time, really quickly after meals too which is unheard of for me as ive never been a huge eater at all, very impressed.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot @Chelsea

don't wanna be bothersome, but could you tell me the average time of your workouts ?

And your rest between sets.

This is god dam helpful compared to the gym-talk im used to.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Jabbed HCG for the first time in god knows how long - 1000iu Organon sub q.
> 
> Also did - 1ml Neuro Pharma Test E and 1ml Neuro Pharma Eq - i have read a lot on Eq about the whole appetite thing and i was a bit sceptical but i have to say I find myself hungry all the time, really quickly after meals too which is unheard of for me as ive never been a huge eater at all, very impressed.


when did your appetite kick in mate, I've just started Eq 4 weeks in.......following now


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

philippeb said:


> Thanks a lot @Chelsea
> 
> don't wanna be bothersome, but could you tell me the average time of your workouts ?
> 
> ...


Haha no worries at all mate. That back workout i listed above took just under an hour mate, its why i prefer training on my own, i stick my headphones in and try to get 2 sets done by the time ive listened to 1 song so it should give you a max of 1 and a half - 2 mins rest which is perfect for intensity.



Dai Jones said:


> when did your appetite kick in mate, I've just started Eq 4 weeks in.......following now


Last few days ive really noticed it mate, like im hungry now and i dont usually eat until about 1:30, when 1pm hits im smashing my tuna pasta:

View attachment 167260


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Also a quick update, my fcking hands are making it impossible to write anything at work, GH has noticeably stiffened them right up and i can feel a slight pulsating in them just generally when im sitting there, very odd especially with the writing, feels like my hands are glued and ive got limited movement haha, good old Hyge, love the stuff.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Late subscribing here...

Mate how long are these sessions taking you? I've just started Y3T this week, and including the 8 warm up sets, it took me 1:20 to get through training back!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Late subscribing here...
> 
> Mate how long are these sessions taking you? I've just started Y3T this week, and including the 8 warm up sets, it took me 1:20 to get through training back!


8 warm up sets? Wtf? Why on earth would you need that many mate? I do 2 warm up sets on my first exercise then just go balls to the wall for the rest of it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> 8 warm up sets? Wtf? Why on earth would you need that many mate? I do 2 warm up sets on my first exercise then just go balls to the wall for the rest of it.


Before training back he says do 4 warm up sets, and same again before training biceps. I did the shoulder and calves workout yesterday, took about an hour. Dreading training legs today lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Before training back he says do 4 warm up sets, and same again before training biceps. I did the shoulder and calves workout yesterday, took about an hour. Dreading training legs today lol


Didnt see that bit, thing is i cant see how 4 warm up sets would be required, possibly 2 maximum 3 when you are completely cold but he says to do biceps after back and 4 sets are still required after training back to warm up biceps? I cant see that being right, not for me anyway, 1 warm up set then straight into bi's.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

That bulkers meal:

160g cooked spag

280g cooked mince

Garlic bread 

View attachment 167477


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, havent updated the last few days as the girl from work is currently off so im doing 2 peoples jobs whilst managing quarter end close which is awesome! Had a bit of a change of heart with regards to training so will update hopefully......later today and post some workouts.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Update:

Right...... so after the busiest week of my life and what can only be described as the worst anxiety if have ever experienced i have had to change my cycle and i have changed my training too.

Literally the last week or so i have been lying in bed with my heart thumping because it feels like something is wrong and i have been anxious all day, nothing has changed in my gear use apart from adding in Eq so i could only pin it on that, so i stopped jabbing it and i am going to run NPP from Neuro Pharma again as clearly Eq is not for me. Feel a hell of a lot better already, no anxiety and i am actually sleeping which is good.

Training wise, as much as Y3T looks good on paper i have to say that its just not for me, my head wasnt in it, also some of the workouts are just not feasible for example using 4 different machines or dumbells to do drop sets is just never possible in a busy gym plus i just generally felt that it wasnt motivating me. I get my kicks from smashing PB's and progressive overload and over the last year i have packed on some really good size doing so.

Basically, im reverting back to my normal training, 3-4 sets of around 12 reps, increasing the weight and when i feel great, going for a really heavy set to push the boundaries. Im also going to throw in a lot more drop sets to increase intensity, im also training on my own mostly so my workouts are much quicker, have less rest and therefore are far more intense. Trained back with 2 mates last Tuesday and the doms were incredible, 3 heavy sets on everything 15, 12, 10 reps then a drop set, must have done around 20 sets with around 400-500 reps as sometimes we were doing triple drop sets, it really gave me an appetite for how i love training and how to push the intensity so thats how its going to be from now on.

*Cycle:*

Dropped Eq out and pretty much no more anxiety, jabbed 2ml NPP last night along with 0.5ml Test E (syringe was only 2.5ml) looking to jab 3 times a week ideally (when the Neuro Pharma T400 turns up)

1ml NP Test 400 - 400mg

2ml NP NPP - 200mg

x3 days

=

1.2g Test

600mg NPP

Also 100mg Neuro Pharma Anavar ed so:

700mg Anavar

Total - 2.5g


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Update:
> 
> Right...... so after the busiest week of my life and what can only be described as the worst anxiety if have ever experienced i have had to change my cycle and i have changed my training too.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying about the practical side of y3t. When I give it a go I'm planning on putting my own spin on it but sticking roughly to the 3 week template with my own body part split and exercises.

How long did it take you to feel the negative sides of the eq?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I understand what you're saying about the practical side of y3t. When I give it a go I'm planning on putting my own spin on it but sticking roughly to the 3 week template with my own body part split and exercises.
> 
> How long did it take you to feel the negative sides of the eq?


Yea mate it just doesnt work even with putting your own spin on things, plus like i said, my training has been so good recently that its kind of a case of "if it isnt broken, dont try to fix it" so im much more positive too.

Think it was only 2 weeks to feel the anxiety mate, very strange as i cant recall anyone else saying they get that but like we all say on here, we are all different and some drugs affect others better or worse than others, im just pleased that i have cycled sensibly throughout my life so i could instantly tell it was the Eq.

I also need to start jabbing quads too as twisting to my glutes is annoying now and a quad shot looks so easy.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate it just doesnt work even with putting your own spin on things, plus like i said, my training has been so good recently that its kind of a case of "if it isnt broken, dont try to fix it" so im much more positive too.
> 
> Think it was only 2 weeks to feel the anxiety mate, very strange as i cant recall anyone else saying they get that but like we all say on here, we are all different and some drugs affect others better or worse than others, im just pleased that i have cycled sensibly throughout my life so i could instantly tell it was the Eq.
> 
> I also need to start jabbing quads too as twisting to my glutes is annoying now and a quad shot looks so easy.


Doesn't look good on the y3t front then! I'll give it a go and see what I make of it.

Have you not done quads before? It took me a long time to get round to doing them but when I did I thought why all these horror stories? Then one day I hit a nerve and understood why people don't like doing quads! So that put me off for a while, I regained my confidence and jabbed them a few times until I started on this sphinx test p and the pip was tragic lol! Now I'm back at square one!! :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Doesn't look good on the y3t front then! I'll give it a go and see what I make of it.
> 
> Have you not done quads before? It took me a long time to get round to doing them but when I did I thought why all these horror stories? Then one day I hit a nerve and understood why people don't like doing quads! So that put me off for a while, I regained my confidence and jabbed them a few times until I started on this sphinx test p and the pip was tragic lol! Now I'm back at square one!! :whistling:


Nah mate, just realised its not for me and the logistics of setting up some of the monster sets is just not possible in a busy bodybuilding gym.

Hahaha, well i did 2ml NPP and 0.5ml Test E last night and it was beautiful, straight into my right delt so i dont think think i will get any pip, but i just wanna make sure i do it right you know. Not sure whether to jab top of leg, side etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate it just doesnt work even with putting your own spin on things, plus like i said, my training has been so good recently that its kind of a case of "if it isnt broken, dont try to fix it" so im much more positive too.
> 
> Think it was only 2 weeks to feel the anxiety mate, very strange as i cant recall anyone else saying they get that but like we all say on here, we are all different and some drugs affect others better or worse than others, im just pleased that i have cycled sensibly throughout my life so i could instantly tell it was the Eq.
> 
> I also need to start jabbing quads too as twisting to my glutes is annoying now and a quad shot looks so easy.


I love quad shots


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

In for this mate got a great shape already so should be interesting to see the changes


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I had this issue on Eq aswell but I think it was down to the constant warnings regarding rbc count on it. It made me anxious but I can't tell if it was actually the gear or in my head. I think it was down to the Eq to be honest as I have used Tren and been fine but Eq made my heart beat noticeably harder.

I feel your pain with glute jabs they've become nearly impossible for me unless my missus does them for me. Every time I do them I end up with massive welts where I end up getting cramp trying to twist around for a few minutes and then the pin moves about as I try to get rid of the cramp! Quads are pretty easy mate. I have found that jabbing higher up the quad than most do is pain free whereas the lower down I go the more sensitive and painful it can be. I don't go directly into the side, more like a 45 degree angle so top left part on the left leg and top right on the right leg. Haven't hit a nerve or a vein since I started doing it much higher up.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I very much thought the same with the Y3T training mate, I didn't enjoy it and that's what it's suppose to be about! Plus I agree it's near impossible to run from machine to machine in a big gym!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> I love quad shots


I wish i could say the same!



Shreddedbeef said:


> In for this mate got a great shape already so should be interesting to see the changes


Thanks mate, hoping to get some pics done this week.



Alanricksnape said:


> I had this issue on Eq aswell but I think it was down to the constant warnings regarding rbc count on it. It made me anxious but I can't tell if it was actually the gear or in my head. I think it was down to the Eq to be honest as I have used Tren and been fine but Eq made my heart beat noticeably harder.
> 
> I feel your pain with glute jabs they've become nearly impossible for me unless my missus does them for me. Every time I do them I end up with massive welts where I end up getting cramp trying to twist around for a few minutes and then the pin moves about as I try to get rid of the cramp! Quads are pretty easy mate. I have found that jabbing higher up the quad than most do is pain free whereas the lower down I go the more sensitive and painful it can be. I don't go directly into the side, more like a 45 degree angle so top left part on the left leg and top right on the right leg. Haven't hit a nerve or a vein since I started doing it much higher up.


You can get cramp in fat? Thats news to me 

Cheers for that mate, might give it a stab (excuse the pun) this week as it will make for much more comfortable jabbing. Maybe just use 1ml Test E to open up the site, what you reckon?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> I very much thought the same with the Y3T training mate, I didn't enjoy it and that's what it's suppose to be about! Plus I agree it's near impossible to run from machine to machine in a big gym!!


Exactly mate, the science is there but the practical side of things for me isnt. I did my usual chest workout last night and i was in bits, cramp all night the lot! Much better than Y3T workout, im sure it works for some though, maybe those that havent worked out exactly what their body responds to best yet.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Exactly mate, the science is there but the practical side of things for me isnt. I did my usual chest workout last night and i was in bits, cramp all night the lot! Much better than Y3T workout, im sure it works for some though, maybe those that havent worked out exactly what their body responds to best yet.


I train similar to you, it's a lot more satisfying overloading the muscle adding more weight every time.

Have you ran NPP before mate? What's it's like compared to deca? (Obviously the ester is different lol)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest and Tris last night - First session back of my old style sessions 

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 8

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

60kg x 17 reps - immediate drop set.

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

40kg x 8

*Hammer Incline Press:*

80kg x 10 - dead stop at the bottom of each rep without letting the weight touch/

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

*Straight Bar Tricep Extension:*

4 sets x 15,15,15,12 - almost stacked the machine!

*Reverse Pull Downs:*

4 sets x 15, 15, 12, 12

*Overhead Extensions:*

4 sets x 15, 15, 15, 15 increasing the weight on each set and performing a dead stop on each rep.

Sore as fck already today, got cramp all night to the point i couldnt even lie on my side as it slightly tensed my chest and gave me cramp. Had 2 meals post workout 1 x tuna pasta then another at 10pm which was chicken and rice.

Another jab tonight, 1ml Test E with 2ml NPP all Neuro Pharma. Awesome workout, triceps getting really strong with strict form so should be growing hopefully, just gotta keep feeding and smashing all these drop sets and hitting the intensity i need.

Back tonight, with some biceps and calves.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> I train similar to you, it's a lot more satisfying overloading the muscle adding more weight every time.
> 
> Have you ran NPP before mate? What's it's like compared to deca? (Obviously the ester is different lol)


Agree mate. NPP is awesome, ran it before back when Rohm were good on the 200mg/ml stuff then used a little of AP i think but never done it through a whole cycle, gives me no PIP at all and i really react well to it, only down side is jabbing more so its tempting to get a 10ml vial of normal Deca then run NPP twice per week along side it to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, hoping to get some pics done this week.
> 
> *Make sure you zoom in. You disappear when you go beyond 2 metres away you're so small.*
> 
> ...


Yeah I would stick to 1ml to start off with like you say to open up the site. Might be sore to walk on for a bit but don't let it put you off. It gets better.

Make sure you use like an extra long 5 inch needle or something. Anything less and you'll just be pinning subq in your leg fat. :blowme:


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Agree mate. NPP is awesome, ran it before back when Rohm were good on the 200mg/ml stuff then used a little of AP i think but never done it through a whole cycle, gives me no PIP at all and i really react well to it, only down side is jabbing more so its tempting to get a 10ml vial of normal Deca then run NPP twice per week along side it to get the best of both worlds.


I've started using Deca for the first time! Running 1mg Arimidex eod as I find that's the sweet spot for me. It's only been 3-4 weeks so far but really enjoying it. Haven't gone all watery like people say.... Yet lol. When do you find deca kicks in for you?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Agree mate. NPP is awesome, ran it before back when Rohm were good on the 200mg/ml stuff then used a little of AP i think but never done it through a whole cycle, gives me no PIP at all and i really react well to it, only down side is jabbing more so its tempting to get a 10ml vial of normal Deca then run NPP twice per week along side it to get the best of both worlds.


I tried NPP for the first time last year and I loved it too. I'm planning a run with deca soon instead of NPP just because of less pinning volume, frequency and cost. In your experience did it yield the same results?

And good idea about running a smaller dose of the NPP alongside the deca, I might steal that one! :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

J4MES said:


> I've started using Deca for the first time! Running 1mg Arimidex eod as I find that's the sweet spot for me. It's only been 3-4 weeks so far but really enjoying it. Haven't gone all watery like people say.... Yet lol. When do you find deca kicks in for you?


That's good to hear mate, that's the only thing putting me off it at the moment... It seems like de as lost its popularity a bit lately but I'm sure if you keep the diet fairly clean and some cardio in there then the bloat and water retention should be minimal..?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Y3T always looked like a bit of a head ache to me; followed it for a week and didn't like it at all, same reasons as you really. Went back to 3 compounds and 2 isolations a week, can't beet that.

Nice journal mate, will follow along quietly.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Yeah I would stick to 1ml to start off with like you say to open up the site. Might be sore to walk on for a bit but don't let it put you off. It gets better.
> 
> Make sure you use like an extra long 5 inch needle or something. Anything less and you'll just be pinning subq in your leg fat. :blowme:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: hahahahaha you pr**k! Definitely 1ml to start, dont want to be walking like ive starred in Brokeback Mountain 2!



J4MES said:


> I've started using Deca for the first time! Running 1mg Arimidex eod as I find that's the sweet spot for me. It's only been 3-4 weeks so far but really enjoying it. Haven't gone all watery like people say.... Yet lol. When do you find deca kicks in for you?


Well NPP kicks in very quickly mate, im stronger already but then again that might be the test too.



Dieseldave said:


> I tried NPP for the first time last year and I loved it too. I'm planning a run with deca soon instead of NPP just because of less pinning volume, frequency and cost. In your experience did it yield the same results?
> 
> And good idea about running a smaller dose of the NPP alongside the deca, I might steal that one! :thumb:


Yea mate i feel it yields the same results but normal Deca requires a bit of patience but its worth it, i did my first comp prep on Deca at the start and i looked so full and strength was great right the way through.



Wasp said:


> Y3T always looked like a bit of a head ache to me; followed it for a week and didn't like it at all, same reasons as you really. Went back to 3 compounds and 2 isolations a week, can't beet that.
> 
> Nice journal mate, will follow along quietly.


Agree mate, looks great on paper but when push comes to shove it just is a pain in the ar$e. Progressive overload with plenty of volume is the way to go, for me its tried and tested and hasnt been bested 

Follow as loud as you want mate :beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Breakfast this morning:

Greek yogurt with honey, 2 spoonfuls of organic peanut butter and 1 scoop whey, love it:

View attachment 168185
View attachment 168186
View attachment 168187
View attachment 168188


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Few snaps from today's session at my mates new gym:

View attachment 168277
View attachment 168278
View attachment 168279
View attachment 168280


edit - forgot to tag @Keeks in these.....prepare to gush :lol:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Few snaps from today's session at my mates new gym:
> 
> View attachment 168277
> View attachment 168278
> ...


Damm, thats some serious size !

Can you explain some of the major changes in your routines when gone from Y3T to your own custom made ?

- i need to leech some experience


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good mate! See you are still hiding those legs though :001_tt2:

I'm in the same thinking as you in regards to yt3. Like I thought it was a good program etc but for week 1and2, but come week 3 if the gym is quite busy then you have no chance. Gave it a few cycles, but in the end sacked it off and went back to the blood and guts routine


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

philippeb said:


> Damm, thats some serious size !
> 
> Can you explain some of the major changes in your routines when gone from Y3T to your own custom made ?
> 
> - i need to leech some experience


Will post that up probably tomorrow mate. Work should ease down as the chick I work with is back from hols so will have plenty of time to update  appreciate it though mate :beer:



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looking good mate! See you are still hiding those legs though :001_tt2:
> 
> I'm in the same thinking as you in regards to yt3. Like I thought it was a good program etc but for week 1and2, but come week 3 if the gym is quite busy then you have no chance. Gave it a few cycles, but in the end sacked it off and went back to the blood and guts routine


Haha legs are coming up nicely but just wanted some quick pics when it was quiet, will get some up this week of wheels for you 

Couldn't agree more with y3t, also my training has built what I have now and in the more recent years I've made some of my best gains so I see no point in changing tbh.

T400 has arrived so gonna pin 2ml now and 1ml npp 

View attachment 168340


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Where the fúck was my @

Dead to me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Where the fúck was my @
> 
> Dead to me.


 I wondered where you were.... My bad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I wondered where you were.... My bad


Forgiven


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This was my weight this morning after full emptying and no water or food taken on. 7:30am, taking Aromasin eod too so water retention should be less:

View attachment 168344


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking great, big.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Looking great, big.


Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

In for this ya big twaat!!! Good luck on your goals!!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Few snaps from today's session at my mates new gym:
> 
> View attachment 168277
> View attachment 168278
> ...


Jesus Christ mate! lat spread is like you're wearing a cape or something. :lol: looking great fella, big as too.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking solid as ****!! Amazing back and shoulders.

How tall are you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Starz said:


> Jesus Christ mate! lat spread is like you're wearing a cape or something. :lol: looking great fella, big as too.


Nah it's just good lighting mate he's in shìt condition really


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Few snaps from today's session at my mates new gym:
> 
> View attachment 168277
> View attachment 168278
> ...


That gym has some sick lighting and colour of machines! looks like an ideal gym to me imo


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> In for this ya big twaat!!! Good luck on your goals!!!


 :lol: hahaha charmed!



Starz said:


> Jesus Christ mate! lat spread is like you're wearing a cape or something. :lol: looking great fella, big as too.


Thanks mate, back has always been a strong point might see if there is an old pic i have of it to see the change :beer:



Adz said:


> Looking solid as ****!! Amazing back and shoulders.
> 
> How tall are you?


Cheers bud, 6ft 1" mate.



C.Hill said:


> Nah it's just good lighting mate he's in shìt condition really


 :lol: you caught me......its all tan and lighting :surrender:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SwoleNoel said:


> That gym has some sick lighting and colour of machines! looks like an ideal gym to me imo


Its a mate of mine that has opened it mate, the colour scheme is pretty cool but yea the lighting is awesome, its like you lose 10% bodyfat just standing there haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Put 2ml NP Test 400 last night with 1ml NP NPP:

800mg Test

100mg NPP

May start putting 50mg NP Anadrol before workouts as it was epic last time and i have some left over.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Put 2ml NP Test 400 last night with 1ml NP NPP:
> 
> 800mg Test
> 
> ...


Or send it me lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Or send it me lol


Hahahahaha they're too good for that haha :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha they're too good for that haha :lol:


I do fancy trying them this year or Androlics


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I do fancy trying them this year or Androlics


Really rate Anadrol mate, wouldnt bother with Androlics as you could save a pretty penny and use NP, they are fcking rocket fuel, like i said i benched the 200kg for 2 reps on those!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Its a mate of mine that has opened it mate, the colour scheme is pretty cool but yea the lighting is awesome, its like you lose 10% bodyfat just standing there haha.


Does that mean you're actually at 30% bodyfat rather than just the 20% I thought you were initially?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Really rate Anadrol mate, wouldnt bother with Androlics as you could save a pretty penny and use NP, they are fcking rocket fuel, like i said i benched the 200kg for 2 reps on those!


Just do them pre workout?

200kg... Is that it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Does that mean you're actually at 30% bodyfat rather than just the 20% I thought you were initially?


That's rich......when you're avi is you doing a fat spread.....oh wait 



R0BLET said:


> Just do them pre workout?
> 
> 200kg... Is that it?


Yea mate, didnt take them on non training days last time, just around workouts and strength was just madness!

Yea, 220kg would be nice


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> That's rich......when you're avi is you doing a fat spread.....oh wait


Bad lighting and no tan. :sneaky2:

I am not as willing to be seen strutting around looking like the salon ran out of st tropez so you had to choose Hawaiian Sunset...


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Couldn't find more flattering lighting if you tried, you cheating fat fvcker @Chelsea :devil2:

Big ugly [email protected]


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Couldn't find more flattering lighting if you tried, you cheating fat fvcker @Chelsea :devil2:
> 
> Big ugly [email protected]


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Bad lighting and no tan. :sneaky2:
> 
> I am not as willing to be seen strutting around looking like the salon ran out of st tropez so you had to choose Hawaiian Sunset...


Bad lighting not tan and no muscle too? 



Sharpy76 said:


> Couldn't find more flattering lighting if you tried, you cheating fat fvcker @Chelsea :devil2:
> 
> Big ugly [email protected]


Hahahahahaha, jealousy is an ugly colour mate, you shouldn't wear it


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Bad lighting not tan and no muscle too?


I am like 300lbs shredded brah I swear on me mum.

300lbs of shredded duck in pancakes  :drool: I may have to consider bringing the calories down very soon.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

in

hows the hgh protocol compared to 4iu ed?

how come youve upped aromasin? same as me now.

ill come jab your quads you fat pussy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> ill come jab your quads you fat pussy.



View attachment 168392


This is how I vision Phil now, a fat pussy.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 168392
> 
> 
> This is how I vision Phil now, a fat pussy.


I had something quite different in mind :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night was beautiful:

Incline bench:

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8 - spotted a tiny bit on the 8th!! Was ridiculous, the weight didnt even feel heavy! Training partner was impressed as i struggled on 130kg for around 8 last week!!

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 10

*Flat Flye's:*

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 9

*Seated Machine Press:*

3 sets worked up to full stack x 10

*Tricep Push Down:*

4 sets x 15 worked up to full stack!! got 15 with 4 cheat reps.

*Overhead Tricep Cable Extension:*

3 sets x 15 reps, 1 set x 12 reps heavier

*Reverse Cable Pull Down:*

4 sets x 15 reps

*Machine Dips:*

100kg x 12 x 3 sets

Absolutely buzzing, think the 140kg x 8 reps is a pb on incline, especially how easy it was too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Few snaps from today's session at my mates new gym:
> 
> View attachment 168277
> View attachment 168278
> ...


New journal with pics, how did I miss this?! mg:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> New journal with pics, how did I miss this?! mg:


I was thinking my journal was looking a bit dry.......has moistened right up now you're here


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I've decided to start a new journal as the old one was 2 years old and i wanted to start fresh and hit the ground running. I've recently just got back from Mexico (Thursday 12.02.15) and i have tried to ease myself into training this last week and as a consequence I have been monumentally sore from it, mainly due to not doing any sort of training for 2 weeks whilst on holiday.
> 
> *Background:*
> 
> ...


Looks inspirational!

I know your wanting to get leaner etc but you look fantastic as you are man, that's my ideal look right there, full and thick but not obese looking lol!! a real manly look (no ****)!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SCOOT123 said:


> Looks inspirational!
> 
> I know your wanting to get leaner etc but you look fantastic as you are man, that's my ideal look right there, full and thick but not obese looking lol!! a real manly look (no ****)!


Hahaha that "no ****" was definitely needed! The plan has changed a little mate if you go back a couple of pages but i appreciate it nonetheless :beer:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I was thinking my journal was looking a bit dry.......has moistened right up now you're here


Keep the pics coming then big guy.  And looking huge in them pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Keep the pics coming then big guy.  And looking huge in them pics. :thumbup1:


Why thank you Verne  x


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha that "no ****" was definitely needed! The plan has changed a little mate if you go back a couple of pages but i appreciate it nonetheless :beer:


Haha sorry mate! also whats 'Neuro Pharma - Equipoise - 2ml p/w - 500mg. '

Is this an injectable for weight loss?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Why thank you Verne  x


Oooooo, new journal but still poking fun at the midget! :thumbdown: :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SCOOT123 said:


> Haha sorry mate! also whats 'Neuro Pharma - Equipoise - 2ml p/w - 500mg. '
> 
> Is this an injectable for weight loss?


Equipoise is Boldenone mate, that ring any bells?



Keeks said:


> Oooooo, new journal but still poking fun at the midget! :thumbdown: :tongue:


Why change the habit of a filthy lifetime


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night:

*Bent over Rows:*

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

*Underhand Hammer Rows:*

50kg x 15

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

*Hammer Low Row:*

120kg x 12

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

*Cable Row:*

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

112kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

77kg x 12

84kg x 10

91kg x 10

*Alternating Bicep Curls:*

20kg x 10 a side x 2 sets

20kg x 8 a side - was fcked!

*Hammer Curls:*

12.5 kg x 12 - too easy

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

*Cable Superman Curls:*

3 plates x 12 reps x 2 sets

4 plates x 10 reps.

*Seated Calves:*

45kg x 15

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 10

Done - jabbed 1ml Neuro Pharma Test 400 last night with 2ml NPP, zero pip today, feeling really strong and really full at the moment, weights are shooting up and diet and rest is great. Rest day tonight so just chilling ready for legs tomorrow.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Why are you doing underhand row compared to overhand ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

philippeb said:


> Why are you doing underhand row compared to overhand ?


Gets the lower lats popping!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Bent over Rows:*
> 
> ...


Is the aim still to stay lean or you back on the gain train


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

philippeb said:


> Why are you doing underhand row compared to overhand ?


The machine is an underhand row mate.



C.Hill said:


> Gets the lower lats popping!


Bit of this as well 



J4MES said:


> Is the aim still to stay lean or you back on the gain train


Well i dont want to get fat whilst trying to grow so i will keep an eye on condition.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Few shots from today's shoulder session, back was looking fairly decent I suppose 



Video of me pressing coming shortly


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Few shots from today's shoulder session, back was looking fairly decent I suppose
> 
> View attachment 168742
> View attachment 168743
> ...


Beast!!

What's Press Coming? Like a power wánk.....?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Few shots from today's shoulder session, back was looking fairly decent I suppose
> 
> View attachment 168742
> View attachment 168743
> ...


... thats ridiculous size mate ..


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Few shots from today's shoulder session, back was looking fairly decent I suppose
> 
> View attachment 168742
> View attachment 168743
> ...


Fvck off with your huge back fatty.

And stick your pressing video up your ar$e too.

Back looks ridiculous mate. It's been about a year since we met up @ Crayford, can you remember what you was weighing in at then?

Curious to see know much you've gained considering you're a perma bulker lol!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck off with your huge back fatty.
> 
> And stick your pressing video up your ar$e too.
> 
> ...


 thanks old boy!

Christ had it really been a year since we met up!??!? Man, time goes so quickly it's scary! I don't think I was sitting anywhere near 18st first thing in the morning, probably was more like 17 and a half in the morning I reckon so something in the region of 11lbs has gone on and I am leaner now too so potentially even more muscle has gone on!

Not bad for a perma bulker ay?  How's that massive chest of yours coming on..... Oh wait 

You going Portsmouth?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> thanks old boy!
> 
> Christ had it really been a year since we met up!??!? Man, time goes so quickly it's scary! I don't think I was sitting anywhere near 18st first thing in the morning, probably was more like 17 and a half in the morning I reckon so something in the region of 11lbs has gone on and I am leaner now too so potentially even more muscle has gone on!
> 
> ...


Massive chest? You're a proper cvnt lol!

But yeah, think it was in April so getting on for a year, crazy! You're probably still having nightmares about my arms

No plans to go Portsmouth tbh, are you going?

Made some good gains in the last year then considering how heavy you are, weight still going on nicely.Need to do a comp so we can really see though...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Massive chest? You're a proper cvnt lol!
> 
> But yeah, think it was in April so getting on for a year, crazy! You're probably still having nightmares about my arms
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha! Your arms are ridiculous! Im almost certain you're on Bostin Lloyd's 3cc schedule!

Yea mate im going Pompey got a couple of mates competing so if you're up for it we could meet up and quickly tan me so I can enter and win the overall :lol:

Yea mate, made some really good gains, strength is just awesome now, even on cruises I don't have much of a dip at all and size keeps getting better and more proportional so hopefully when I do get a show in, I should be a lot bigger and better.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the press from yesterday, bout 11am on Sat morning with just one meal inside me, previous sets were:

10 reps x 40kg

10 reps x 50kg

Then this cheeky one on 55kg's, cleaned them up myself too 











@http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/56184-diggyv/" target="_blank">DiggyV</a> how come the video wont embed mate?

@http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/33300-chelsea/" target="_blank">Chelsea</a> - I don't think the forum system recognises youtu.be URLs mate. I used the normal one:



>


 and seems fine


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Here's the press from yesterday, bout 11am on Sat morning with just one meal inside me, previous sets were:
> 
> 10 reps x 40kg
> 
> ...


Holy beef cake batman that's one strong dude lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Here's the press from yesterday, bout 11am on Sat morning with just one meal inside me, previous sets were:
> 
> 10 reps x 40kg
> 
> ...


Damn that is impressive, can't fault u on range of motion anyway lol

Do you not fear risking an injury cleaning them up?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> Holy beef cake batman that's one strong dude lol


 :lol: thanks mate.



Galaxy said:


> Damn that is impressive, can't fault u on range of motion anyway lol
> 
> Do you not fear risking an injury cleaning them up?


Cheers dude, nah never been a problem with cleaning them up, done it for years now, kinda use my back and bodyweight to do it so seems ok.

Dont know why the video wont embed though which is annoying.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: thanks mate.
> 
> Cheers dude, nah never been a problem with cleaning them up, done it for years now, kinda use my back and bodyweight to do it so seems ok.
> 
> Dont know why the video wont embed though which is annoying.


Have edited your original post mate - should be showing now - see my note too.

Although it seems that the @ notifications system is not working :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Have edited your original post mate - should be showing now - see my note too.
> 
> Although it seems that the @ notifications system is not working :lol:


Nice one mate, it used to recognise them but i guess it doesnt now, never mind, im on there in my full glory now.

Just gonna double check now that i know how to do it just with the normal URL from the address bar:






Boom it works! Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Fackin hell san! haha  you attempting 60's anytime soon? great form btw.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Few shots from today's shoulder session, back was looking fairly decent I suppose
> 
> View attachment 168742
> View attachment 168743
> ...


Was about to blab on about how detailed your back looks on facey b's but realised outsiders wouldnt understand

looks lovely tho :laugh:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Here's the press from yesterday, bout 11am on Sat morning with just one meal inside me, previous sets were:
> 
> 10 reps x 40kg
> 
> ...


great form mate, no half rep bull **** most people do :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Fackin hell san! haha  you attempting 60's anytime soon? great form btw.


Yea i may do mate, a few less reps on 50kg's and i'll give them a stab, watch this space.



Juic3Up said:


> Was about to blab on about how detailed your back looks on facey b's but realised outsiders wouldnt understand
> 
> looks lovely tho :laugh:


Hahaha its ok if you put nohomo :lol:



zyphy said:


> great form mate, no half rep bull **** most people do :lol:


Thanks mate, always been an advocate of good form, i feel form should only suffer when you can no longer perform the exercise with good form and you need to grind out those extra reps to really induce hypertrophy.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, always been an advocate of good form, i feel form should only suffer when you can no longer perform the exercise with good form and you need to grind out those extra reps to really induce hypertrophy.


Too true mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How've I missed this one...

In mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bit late updating this as ive had sh1t loads on again but Mondays chest session was just ridiculous:

Incline bench went like this:

100kg x 10 - felt like a warm up

140kg x 10!!

160kg x 5!!! First 4 reps were perfect and unspotted.

Then after all that i did this on flat:

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 8

Awesome session, food im still increasing and i feel like condition is holding well, leaving work at 1:30 today so will train legs earlier than usual which should be fun!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight at 9:30am after toilet activities and no food or drink taken on:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Weight at 9:30am after toilet activities and no food or drink taken on:
> 
> View attachment 169136


Grim looking at those feet


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Training has been fcking excellent recently here's and example of Chest on Monday and Back last night:

*Chest:*

*Incline Barbell:*

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 5

*Flat Barbell:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

*Hammer Press:*

Went up to 3 plates a side for 10 reps with a dead stop each time.

*Back:*

*Lat Pull Down:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

119kg x 12

*Bent over rows:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 15 - this was easy, definitely smashing more on next time.

*Underhand Rows:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

*Hammer Low Row:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

70kg x 12

84kg x 12

98kg x 10

Strength is right up there, dumbell pressed 50kg on shoulder press for 13 reps on Friday too so everything going in the right direction, feeling really full and big without getting fat so im really please. long may it continue. Oh and i leg pressed 600kg last Thursday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Training has been fcking excellent recently here's and example of Chest on Monday and Back last night:
> 
> *Chest:*
> 
> ...


What's your rest time between sets mate?

All good but great incline


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> What's your rest time between sets mate?
> 
> All good but great incline


Dont have long at all mate apart from some of the heavier compound stuff like bench and rows. Legs is always a bit slower but that needs to be, training at same speed as upper body will just result in lower weights and more sick.

If im doing arms i can generally get 2 sets done within the time it takes me to listen to a song on my phone.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Immense incline benching there Chelsea, totally jelly.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Immense incline benching there Chelsea, totally jelly.


He is 115kg himself lol

Good work @Chelsea 

Still ugly


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

marcusmaximus said:


> Immense incline benching there Chelsea, totally jelly.


Thanks mate, bench is shooting right up again which is always nice


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> He is 115kg himself lol
> 
> Good work @Chelsea
> 
> Still ugly


Haha 116.5kg actually you slut, and thats just the morning, probably nearer 120kg by the end of the day i reckon


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha 116.5kg actually you slut, and thats just the morning, probably nearer 120kg by the end of the day i reckon


Fat [email protected]!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha 116.5kg actually you slut, and thats just the morning, probably nearer 120kg by the end of the day i reckon


I was close lol

Fatty


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

:rockon: :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just jabbed 1.5ml Neuro Pharma test 400 and 1ml Neuro Pharma Deca. 850mg total


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Just jabbed 1.5ml Neuro Pharma test 400 and 1ml Neuro Pharma Deca. 850mg total


Have you only just started on the t400 or you been using for a while?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Just found this journal, subbed.

How come your not competing this year?

Will you blast and cruise for the whole year?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Have you only just started on the t400 or you been using for a while?


Nah mate switched as i wanted to up the Test dose and i dont like jabbing at the best of times so Test 400 is perfect for me.



MRENIGMA said:


> Just found this journal, subbed.
> 
> How come your not competing this year?
> 
> Will you blast and cruise for the whole year?


Just too much on this year mate, wanted to ideally compete this April/May but after coming back from holiday right (what would have been) in the middle of prep, my head and heart wasnt in it. Want months of good training and diet behind you before you start dieting, not a 2 week breaking eating and drinking what you want haha.

Yea b+c for the win


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate switched as i wanted to up the Test dose and i dont like jabbing at the best of times so Test 400 is perfect for me.
> 
> Just too much on this year mate, wanted to ideally compete this April/May but after coming back from holiday right (what would have been) in the middle of prep, my head and heart wasnt in it. Want months of good training and diet behind you before you start dieting, not a 2 week breaking eating and drinking what you want haha.
> 
> Yea b+c for the win


I haven't seen a begative review on np. I'm using the unmentionable t400 ATM and have some sphinx but may give np a bash as well. Keep us updated ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I haven't seen a begative review on np. I'm using the unmentionable t400 ATM and have some sphinx but may give np a bash as well. Keep us updated ;-)


DHACKS DHACKS DHACKS DHACKS


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> DHACKS DHACKS DHACKS DHACKS


Ooohhhhh I'm telling :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Ooohhhhh I'm telling :lol:


Lol

I don't get it anyway.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't get it anyway.


Your not allowed to say it no more, in any context. 7 day ban I think so might wanna delete lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Your not allowed to say it no more, in any context. 7 day ban I think so might wanna delete lol


Seems a little OTT when mods review labs ??!! UKM at its best lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Seems a little OTT when mods review labs ??!! UKM at its best lol


More than a little IMO but they've got there reasons I suppose.

I mentioned it yesterday and someone told/showed me the sticky saying it's now completely banned


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> More than a little IMO but they've got there reasons I suppose.
> 
> I mentioned it yesterday and someone told/showed me the sticky saying it's now completely banned


I'll go and find it lol

Edit - We ARE allowed to talk about the products, so you can say "I'm on Dhacks T400"

You just can't say "Dhacks is sending me some test e" or "Dhacks is bringing out a new stim"

Blah blah blah.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'll go and find it lol
> 
> Edit - We ARE allowed to talk about the products, so you can say "I'm on Dhacks T400"
> 
> ...


Oh best edit mate, god forbid you get a weeks ban... life would be jus not worth living


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Oh best edit mate, god forbid you get a weeks ban... life would be jus not worth living


LOL

Would be good for me 

Tbh the rules aren't crystal clear and how one person reads it to the next can/will be lost in translation easily!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'll go and find it lol
> 
> Edit - We ARE allowed to talk about the products, so you can say "I'm on Dhacks T400"
> 
> ...


Nah that's what I thought. Go to last post


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Nah that's what I thought. Go to last post


Ffs CBA now lol

@DiggyV check my posts and tidy Princess Chelsea's journal up - my bad.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyway..... Weight this morning is up again by 1 and a quarter lbs:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Anyway..... Weight this morning is up again by 1 and a quarter lbs:
> 
> View attachment 169675


Big old lump lol, keeping good condition for your size mate considering the length of your off season so far.

Whats you diet like?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Galaxy said:



> Big old lump lol, keeping good condition for your size mate considering the length of your off season so far.
> 
> Whats you diet like?


Cheers mate. Diet is pretty consistent every day although I have ventured into a cafe right now as I'm getting my 3rd new tyre in 6 months and waiting for them to have a look at it!! So I'm having:

2 scrambled eggs, bacon, hash browns, beans and 2 sausages  been years since I was in a cafe.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Biceps, hamstrings and calves done on Saturday. Complete rest day today so mixed up more Hyge ready for the week. Thinking of upping dose to 8iu post workout as have only been using 4iu. Weight up, strength up and condition is good so gonna treat myself now Chelsea have beaten Qpr...

Them clean macros....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Biceps, hamstrings and calves done on Saturday. Complete rest day today so mixed up more Hyge ready for the week. Thinking of upping dose to 8iu post workout as have only been using 4iu. Weight up, strength up and condition is good so gonna treat myself now Chelsea have beaten Qpr...
> 
> View attachment 169763
> 
> ...


Looks like a girls meal 

This is 700 cals a slice sir.....



Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like a girls meal
> 
> This is 700 cals a slice sir.....
> 
> ...


 that lack of protein but dense calorie snack!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> that lack of protein but dense calorie snack!


That's why you eat it with a double scoop shake to wash it down, perfect


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Weight at 9:30am after toilet activities and no food or drink taken on:
> 
> View attachment 169136


Them big toe gainzzzzz


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders on Friday went like this:

*Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 11 - think this is a pb, didnt need a spot until the last few either and it was only the last one that needed a proper spot, well happy.

*Machine Press:*

16 plates x 10

17 plates x 8

19 plates (one off the full stack) - x 12 - this is a pb for sure!!

*Lat Raises *- Leaning on a bench thats almost up right to give perfect form - its horrendous!

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 10 - rest paused last 4

*Shrugs:*

70kg x 12

120kg x 12

170kg x 12

220kg x 12

270kg x 12 - haven't been this high in a while, felt good but savage at the same time.

Highlight of Triceps was doing 27.5kg either side on the ez bar and lowering the bar to within a few mm of my face, so perfect form.

All weights are up, Neuro Pharma Anadrol is in now after Anavar ran out, absolutely love the Anadrol, gives me strength like i have never experienced before, everything feels light! Chest and tri's tonight, cant wait.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Still impressive in here mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Michael81 said:


> Still impressive in here mate.... :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, training partner is back so should get some more videos to put up and get some pics done.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest and Tri's last night.

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

65kg x 10 - massive pb, didnt even feel heavy until 8th rep!!






*Flat Dumbell Press:*

50kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Incline Flye's:*

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

*Hammer Incline Press:*

80kg x 12 - each rep with a complete stationary pause at the bottom.

100kg x 12

110kg x 12 - couple spotted.

*Skull Crushers:*

I perform this now the harder way, bringing the bar down right to my nose so no cheating at all.

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 8 - 3 reps definitely spotted - pb for this form

Awesome chest session, 65kg dumbells felt so light even after reps on 40kg and 50kg's, no more heavier ones now. Did dumbells as both bar benches were busy, nice to smash the heaviest ones there for reps


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night:

*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 12

130kg x 12

180kg x 12 - felt fcking brilliant, dont get me wrong all my rows are Yates rows but thats what makes my back grow, so a bit more upright for the win.

*Underhand Hammer Rows:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 12

*Cable Rows:*

98kg x 12

119kg x 12

140kg x 10 - full stack

*Hammer Low Row:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kf x 15 - last few not the best form but id rather get the extra few even if its ropey form as they will turn into full reps eventually.

*Dumbell overhead pulls:*

30kg x 12 - every rep the idea is to hit the dumbell on the floor without any body movement.

40kg x 12 - had to stop the heavy weight here as i was getting cramp in my chest from monday!! Holding the dumbell with a close grip was tensing my chest haha!

25kg x 15

*EZ Bicep Curls:*

15kg a side x 12

20kg a side x 12

25kg a side x 12

27.5kg a side x 12 - bout 5 reps massively swung up but controlled down.

*Hammer Curls:*

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 12 - a good few cheated.

*Single Arm Preacher on machine:*

3 sets x 10 reps only took 5kg to kill them!!

Really pleased with the session, even though it was boiling in there too. Going to up my intra carbs to 75g Cyclic Dextrin from GoNutrition, the amount of volume and weight im shifting im sure im more than capable of taking the extra cals in.

Rest tonight so its the PSG vs Barca game and some food thats literally it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Back last night:
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> ...


That Barbell row is awesome mate, do you not deadlift?

What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ajguy1243 said:


> That Barbell row is awesome mate, do you not deadlift?
> 
> What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks mate only deadlift very occasionally. Work in accounts, what fun.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate only deadlift very occasionally. Work in accounts, what fun.


Why only occasionally? Only curious mate as people with a back your size normally deadlift regularly :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Only curious mate as people with a back your size normally deadlift regularly :lol:


where did you find that out? if you look at a lot of the elite pro bb'ers, not many of them are seen deadlifting heavy weight


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ajguy1243 said:


> Why only occasionally? Only curious mate as people with a back your size normally deadlift regularly :lol:


Just because ive injured my back a few times doing deads and i dont really see the benefit of it especially when i row so much and in my opinion there are far more effective ways of hitting your back than deads. Always tempted to finish on deads and knock out 15-20 reps but im so fcked by the end that it never happens.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

zyphy said:


> where did you find that out? if you look at a lot of the elite pro bb'ers, not many of them are seen deadlifting heavy weight


Just bit of looking around mate.... I know a few large people who compete and one or two pros and they swear by deadlifts... My training partner also has one of the best backs I have ever seen for his size, it's abolutely perfectly symmetrical and he swears by deadlifts as a lot of people do on here for building a good back


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Just bit of looking around mate.... I know a few large people who compete and one or two pros and they swear by deadlifts... My training partner also has one of the best backs I have ever seen for his size, it's abolutely perfectly symmetrical and he swears by deadlifts as a lot of people do on here for building a good back


rack pulls > deadlifts any day of the week for me when it comes to putting on size for the back.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> *Single Arm Preacher on machine:*
> 
> 3 sets x 10 reps only took 5kg to kill them!!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

@Chelsea can you put up a vid of bent over rows?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea can you put up a vid of bent over rows?


He has before mate, it's not a row it's a fcuking shrug!! Haha but you can't argue with his back so it's working lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> @Chelsea can you put up a vid of bent over rows?


If i had taken a video then i would have you mong! 



C.Hill said:


> He has before mate, it's not a row it's a fcuking shrug!! Haha but you can't argue with his back so it's working lol


Indeed it is much more upright than a conventional row, Yates row basically, he didnt have a bad back either


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> If i had taken a video then i would have you mong!
> 
> Indeed it is much more upright than a conventional row, Yates row basically, he didnt have a bad back either


Awesome back, Dorians wasn't bad either PMSL


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night resulted in horrific cramp and me not being able to walk down the road!

*Leg Extension: Plate Loaded*

50kg x 12

75kg x 12

100kg x 12

125kg x 12

150kg x 14 - no more room to add more weight.

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

350kg x 12

400kg x 12

*Squats:*

70kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Hack Squat:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

*Seated Hamstring Curl:*

40kg x 12 x 3 sets

*Lying Hamstring Curl:*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

*Standing Calves:*

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

*Seated Calf Raise:*

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Savage session, was all done within an hr and a half, got out my car and my quads cramped all up the road when i was walking with my mate to this burger place! Sore today too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night resulted in horrific cramp and me not being able to walk down the road!
> 
> *Leg Extension: Plate Loaded*
> 
> ...


Fvcking beast of a session


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome back, Dorians wasn't bad either PMSL


Dorian had a great back built with muscle. @Chelsea somehow managed to have his moulded out of lard


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Dorian had a great back built with muscle. @Chelsea somehow managed to have his moulded out of lard


Looks good though doesnt it :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Few pics during Saturday's session:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics during Saturday's session:
> 
> View attachment 170278
> View attachment 170279
> ...


BEAST!!!

Looking fooking huge and still relatively lean tbf.

Sorry, I meant to say, you ugly fat mofo stop eating Reeses pieces


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics during Saturday's session:
> 
> View attachment 170278
> View attachment 170279
> ...


Not looking too shabby dude.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cameraman.... Not a single calf raise ever done

Looking huge mate!! Bang a tricep shot up next time


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> BEAST!!!
> 
> Looking fooking huge and still relatively lean tbf.
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say, you ugly fat mofo stop eating Reeses pieces


 :lol: hahahaha thanks mate, id still happily swap your arms on to my physique, thats it though, you can keep that ugly face!



Michael81 said:


> Not looking too shabby dude.... :lol:


Haha cheers mate.



R0BLET said:


> Cameraman.... Not a single calf raise ever done
> 
> Looking huge mate!! Bang a tricep shot up next time


I knew you'd pick up on that :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahaha thanks mate, id still happily swap your arms on to my physique, thats it though, you can keep that ugly face!
> 
> Haha cheers mate.
> 
> I knew you'd pick up on that :lol:


I'm observant, that's all Philip


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahaha thanks mate, id still happily swap your arms on to my physique, thats it though, you can keep that ugly face!
> 
> :


CVNT!! I'm at least a 9.5/10:lol:

Seriously though Phil, even though you've had the longest off season known to mankind, you've put on some serious size, quality gains too.

Ffs set a date and get on stage you fat pussay!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> CVNT!! I'm at least a 9.5/10:lol:
> 
> Seriously though Phil, even though you've had the longest off season known to mankind, you've put on some serious size, quality gains too.
> 
> Ffs set a date and get on stage you fat pussay!!


9.5/100 more like 

Thanks though dude, tried to stay in reasonable shape so hopefully it is quality size. Would have loved to compete this year mate but there's just too much on, bout 4 or 5 of my mates 30th's including mine  2 weddings, 2 stag do's, im best man for one of them, plus i might be going to Vegas for the Olympia and maybe going to Ibiza so there is just no way i can even fit in 12 weeks dieting let alone any longer than that, so it looks like literally this time next year mate.

You can oil my fat pussay.......if @Keeks doesn't claw your eyes out for the job! :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> 9.5/100 more like
> 
> Thanks though dude, tried to stay in reasonable shape so hopefully it is quality size. Would have loved to compete this year mate but there's just too much on, bout 4 or 5 of my mates 30th's including mine  2 weddings, 2 stag do's, im best man for one of them, plus i might be going to Vegas for the Olympia and maybe going to Ibiza so there is just no way i can even fit in 12 weeks dieting let alone any longer than that, so it looks like literally this time next year mate.
> 
> You can oil my fat pussay.......if @Keeks doesn't claw your eyes out for the job! :lol:


I'll oil you but only if you don't actually have a pussay. Would need a lot of oil though with the size of you, you look huge, beast!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I'll oil you but only if you don't actually have a pussay. Would need a lot of oil though with the size of you, you look huge, beast!!


As far as im aware im pussay free unless i have some sort of cat following me?! Couple of bottles should do it i reckon.....could do with a sports massage too actually....

Banana massage


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> As far as im aware im pussay free unless i have some sort of cat following me?! Couple of bottles should do it i reckon.....could do with a sports massage too actually....
> 
> Banana massage


Ok, if that's what's needed.  I'll bring another bottle or two just in case, and then you can give me a sports massage too, very tender glutes at the minute after a brutal leg session.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics during Saturday's session:
> 
> View attachment 170278
> View attachment 170279
> ...


You're still hiding those little legs...when do we get to see your progress matey? If I remember rightly... They are your weak bits?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ok, if that's what's needed.  I'll bring another bottle or two just in case, and then you can give me a sports massage too, very tender glutes at the minute after a brutal leg session.


Deal, im a glute specialist so its probably for the best  i might just bring a crate of oil!



musclemate said:


> You're still hiding those little legs...when do we get to see your progress matey? If I remember rightly... They are your weak bits?


Haha they are getting hit hard mate, not hiding them but didnt wanna drop to full boxers where i was haha. Still think they are sh1t but apparently they look a lot better, hitting hammies and calves twice a week so we shall see mate.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> As far as im aware im pussay free unless i have some sort of cat following me?! Couple of bottles should do it i reckon.....could do with a sports massage too actually....
> 
> Banana massage


More like a Walnut Whip massage.










:lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> More like a Walnut Whip massage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Keeks take note :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Deal, im a glute specialist so its probably for the best  i might just bring a crate of oil!
> 
> Haha they are getting hit hard mate, not hiding them but didnt wanna drop to full boxers where i was haha. Still think they are sh1t but apparently they look a lot better, hitting hammies and calves twice a week so we shall see mate.


Hope the glutes aren't all you specialise in! Although they do need extra attention. ;-)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Hope the glutes aren't all you specialise in! Although they do need extra attention. ;-)


Suppose you could call me a good all-rounder, tick every box, fill every hole :whistling:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Hope the glutes aren't all you specialise in! Although they do need extra attention. ;-)





Chelsea said:


> Suppose you could call me a good all-rounder, tick every box, fill every hole :whistling:


Get a room you 2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Get a room you 2


Chelsea is afraid of driving north of Watford mate.

SRS


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

musclemate said:


> You're still hiding those little legs...when do we get to see your progress matey? If I remember rightly... They are your weak bits?


Here's a quick shot unpumped mate. Hopefully looking a bit more balanced:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Chelsea is afraid of driving north of Watford mate.
> 
> SRS


I got a nosebleed last time i went to BodyPower :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I got a nosebleed last time i went to BodyPower :lol:


Still got plague up here mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday was just ridiculous, think the normal Deca is kicking in nicely now as my strength has gone nuts (transitioned from NPP to Deca - all Neuro Pharma) Also forgot to say that on Friday during shoulders i got the 60kg dumbells up for 6 reps!! Only the last 2 spotted so had 4 clean reps on my own with hands off.

*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 15

150kg x 12 - felt so light i thought id go heavy

200kg x 12






In b4 shrug jokes :lol: lats are still massively sore today 2 days later, so i'll take my Yates rows over conventional any day :thumbup1:

*Underhand Hammer Rows:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Hammer Low Row:*

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

Savage session, like i said lats are so sore still today, 200kg x 12 is a huge pb, didnt even feel too bad and 60kg x 6 on dumbell press is a pb too, that was after 10 reps on 40kg and 50kg too


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Back on Tuesday was just ridiculous, think the normal Deca is kicking in nicely now as my strength has gone nuts (transitioned from NPP to Deca - all Neuro Pharma) Also forgot to say that on Friday during shoulders i got the 60kg dumbells up for 6 reps!! Only the last 2 spotted so had 4 clean reps on my own with hands off.
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> ...


You sir are a freak


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Shrugging 200kg for 12 is nice mate! Good weight!

60kg db shoulder press is insane man!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> You sir are a freak


Haha thanks mate 



C.Hill said:


> Shrugging 200kg for 12 is nice mate! Good weight!
> 
> 60kg db shoulder press is insane man!!


Negged! Only joking, i knew it would be you digging me out with shrugs :lol: perfect timing!

60kg shoulder press felt insane! Too much to clean up myself and the guys passing them had a right job of it :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate
> 
> Negged! Only joking, i knew it would be you digging me out with shrugs  perfect timing!
> 
> 60kg shoulder press felt insane! Too much to clean up myself and the guys passing them had a right job of it


I'm working my way upto 50kgs on the shoulder press I'm at 42kgs now and it's bloody hard work


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Here's a quick shot unpumped mate. Hopefully looking a bit more balanced:
> 
> View attachment 170344


Looks like you are finally getting a set of wheels :beer:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looks like you are finally getting a set of wheels :beer:


Shopping trolley wheels  @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> I'm working my way upto 50kgs on the shoulder press I'm at 42kgs now and it's bloody hard work


Ahh thats a cute weight mate, i might try dumbell curl it just to p1ss you off :lol: nah in all seriousness anything over 40kg on shoulders is good if your form is spot on.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looks like you are finally getting a set of wheels :beer:


Its coming along isnt it? Finally feel a bit more positive about them.



Alanricksnape said:


> Shopping trolley wheels  @Chelsea


 :lol: you complete cnut :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh thats a cute weight mate, i might try dumbell curl it just to p1ss you off  nah in all seriousness anything over 40kg on shoulders is good if your form is spot on.


At the rate you're going it wouldn't surprise if you did curl it lol yea form is good just need to be a bit patient. Got shoulders tomorrow will try the 44s


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> At the rate you're going it wouldn't surprise if you did curl it lol yea form is good just need to be a bit patient. Got shoulders tomorrow will try the 44s


That is the thing mate, it is patience, some people move up to quickly, ive made the mistake before, chasing numbers and only getting 2 or 3 really shaky, spotted reps and it just isnt worth it, i actually remember thinking right im gonna start back down at a weight i can control and lift properly for at least 10 reps, only then will i move up in weight, seems to have done the trick


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

@Chelsea, bent over row you say.....



:lol:

Probably the most gayest form ever but it obviously works you tosser!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> @Chelsea, bent over row you say.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a go with that form and tell me what you think mate 

Nah i appreciate its not a conventional row but honest to god its brilliant, the squeeze and stretch you get on the lats is immense!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Strength is just getting ridiculous now, ive officially out grown the dumbells for chest at my gym!!

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12 - warm up

50kg x 12 - can still take during this

65kg x 14 - massive pb, not a single spot at all!!

*Flat Barbell Press *- was expecting this to be hard:

100kg x 12

130kg x 10

140kg x 8 - didnt think i would get anywhere near this, actually felt light!!

*Dumbell Flyes:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

*Hammer Incline Press:*

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12 - couple spotted.

Did tri's after and stacked the cable pull down with perfect form for 15 reps, 27.5kg a side on skulls, just madness, and i missed 2 jabs last week, i swear to god the basics work so well, Test 400, Deca and Anadrol, strength gains with plenty of reps for hypertrophy, cant ask for much more than that.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Strength is just getting ridiculous now, ive officially out grown the dumbells for chest at my gym!!
> 
> *Incline Dumbell Press:*
> 
> ...


This strength got anything to do with the oxy's? You're on em aren't you?

You think they'd be worth me trying when I start my blast even though I'm using test p and npp and a kick start?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> This strength got anything to do with the oxy's? You're on em aren't you?
> 
> You think they'd be worth me trying when I start my blast even though I'm using test p and npp and a kick start?


Definitely mate, i have noticed the difference between switching from NPP to Deca too in the last couple of weeks, strength has really shot up when everything else drug wise has stayed the same.

Highly rate Anadrol so id definitely throw it in there mate, honestly its just ridiculous, a mate of mine is on them too and he's almost laughing at how much he lifts each week.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely mate, i have noticed the difference between switching from NPP to Deca too in the last couple of weeks, strength has really shot up when everything else drug wise has stayed the same.
> 
> Highly rate Anadrol so id definitely throw it in there mate, honestly its just ridiculous, a mate of mine is on them too and he's almost laughing at how much he lifts each week.


I'll get some in for July then. Doing 750 test e 500 deca for 15 weeks with 100mg npp and test p eod for first 3 weeks so hoping I can make some drastic improvements. Probably a bit much for someone my size but **** it.

You're looking absolutely huge by the way mate!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/33300-chelsea/" target="_blank">Chelsea</a>, bent over row you say.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Chelsea learnt all he knows about lifting from this guy :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> @Chelsea learnt all he knows about lifting from this guy :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love how he strolls away from the lat pull down, "That's right, I'm a bad mofo"!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Love how he strolls away from the lat pull down, "That's right, I'm a bad mofo"!


Where does that look familiar? In this thread that's where. Before posing under dark lighting to hide his grotesque orange complexion, 16 chins and fatceps. :no: Shocking


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

nice lifts mate

what are the scales saying per week? x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely mate, i have noticed the difference between switching from NPP to Deca too in the last couple of weeks, strength has really shot up when everything else drug wise has stayed the same.
> 
> Highly rate Anadrol so id definitely throw it in there mate, honestly its just ridiculous, a mate of mine is on them too and he's almost laughing at how much he lifts each week.


Love dem NP oxys! I even found the pumps from them were even better than the var


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> I'll get some in for July then. Doing 750 test e 500 deca for 15 weeks with 100mg npp and test p eod for first 3 weeks so hoping I can make some drastic improvements. Probably a bit much for someone my size but **** it.
> 
> You're looking absolutely huge by the way mate!


Doesnt sound too bad at all mate, there's blokes smaller than you that take twice as much so i wouldnt worry. You'll enjoy it.



Alanricksnape said:


> Where does that look familiar? In this thread that's where. Before posing under dark lighting to hide his grotesque orange complexion, 16 chins and fatceps. :no: Shocking


 :lol: christ you're offline for one night and i get raped on Ukm :lol: you know what, im going to show you what real training is like fat boy, you're gonna wish you never commented on my exceptional form and skin complexion :lol:



Lukehh said:


> nice lifts mate
> 
> what are the scales saying per week? x


Last time i checked, after toilet activities i was 18st 7lbs first thing in the morning with no food or water taken on, trying to up the calories any way i can now as i really need to push these last 3 weeks.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Love dem NP oxys! I even found the pumps from them were even better than the var


Awesome arent they! Pumps are just stupid, a few lat raises and you're a foot wider haha!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: christ you're offline for one night and i get raped on Ukm :lol: you know what, im going to show you what real training is like fat boy, you're gonna wish you never commented on my exceptional form and skin complexion :lol:


I'm not doing barbell rows with you if you're going to be doing shrugs instead mate!

I bet I could make you feel twice as sore and work your muscle twice as hard with half the weight you use. *grabs lube* 

Your complexion makes me think of that series on netflix everyone hypes on about. What was it called... Ah yes:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday:

*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 15

150kg x 12 - doesnt even feel that heavy anymore.

180kg x 12

*Underhand Hammer Rows:*

2 sets x 12 reps - had to stop as i slightly pulled my forearm/bicep on Saturday doing preachers and this was making it hurt.

*Seated Cable Row:*

105kg x 12

119kg x 12

140kg x 11 - full stack

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

Went over to do biceps and my left arm was twinging still so did some calves instead. Little disappointing but still got some good rows in there and some good weight.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> I'm not doing barbell rows with you if you're going to be doing shrugs instead mate!
> 
> I bet I could make you feel twice as sore and work your muscle twice as hard with half the weight you use. *grabs lube*


 :lol: you can try my Yates rows then see how much epicness you get out of them! Half the weight, i'll be there all night with 90-100kg! Not training for muscular endurance :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you can try my Yates rows then see how much epicness you get out of them! Half the weight, i'll be there all night with 90-100kg! Not training for muscular endurance :lol:


I'd get you using proper form first, that way the 100kg won't feel so light :wink:

You're not convincing anyone mate, you're tiny! And orange! And fat! And a [email protected]! :w00t:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> I'd get you using proper form first, that way the 100kg won't feel so light :wink:
> 
> You're not convincing anyone mate, you're tiny! And orange! And fat! And a [email protected]! :w00t:


You're right, my form is terrible and it's making my back tiny...... Oh no, wait....



:lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> You're right, my form is terrible and it's making my back tiny...... Oh no, wait....
> 
> View attachment 170885
> View attachment 170886
> ...


I see what's happened here. It's easily done so I forgive you for it. You're confusing muscle with back fat rolls 

I would comfort you by giving you a friendly pat on the back but the rippling effect could cause a tsunami!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> I see what's happened here. It's easily done so I forgive you for it. You're confusing muscle with back fat rolls
> 
> I would comfort you by giving you a friendly pat on the back but the rippling effect could cause a tsunami!


 :lol: nah, that tsunami is just @Keeks lady garden gushing over the photos!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: nah, that tsunami is just @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/48893-keeks/" target="_blank">Keeks</a> lady garden gushing over the photos!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: nah, that tsunami is just @Keeks lady garden gushing over the photos!


Why, have I missed naked pics??? :thumbdown: :tongue:

I reckon I could use your back as a lumpy bumpy water slide with the size of it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Why, have I missed naked pics??? :thumbdown: :tongue:
> 
> I reckon I could use your back as a lumpy bumpy water slide with the size of it.


Sounds excellent, although i reckon you'd enjoy the flip side even more, lumpy bumpy water slide down my chest with a safe landing on to my....................... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds excellent, although i reckon you'd enjoy the flip side even more, lumpy bumpy water slide down my chest with a safe landing on to my....................... :whistling:


Oh, onto your hard

bench?! That might hurt!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

so how many lbs per week you gaining roughly?

results speak louder then form pal (Y)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh, onto your hard
> 
> bench?! That might hurt!


:laugh: it might hurt initially but you'll get used to the feeling :whistling:



Lukehh said:


> so how many lbs per week you gaining roughly?
> 
> results speak louder then form pal (Y)


No idea mate, i feel like i have leaned up on this cycle too so may have gained more lean mass than i have realised, will check the scales tomorrow as im not at home at the moment and other scales might make for different readings.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds excellent, although i reckon you'd enjoy the flip side even more, lumpy bumpy water slide down my chest with a safe landing on to my....................... :whistling:





Keeks said:


> Oh, onto your hard
> 
> bench?! That might hurt!


Please refer back to post number 271 in this thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A few action shots during shrugs:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All I see is back fat along with your chest looking small 

Lol

You big cúnt!!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Do u weigh urself once a week phil? Was intrested in the increase per week x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> All I see is back fat along with your chest looking small
> 
> Lol
> 
> You big cúnt!!


 :lol: my back probably weighs more than you!!

Love you too x



Lukehh said:


> Do u weigh urself once a week phil? Was intrested in the increase per week x


Nah mate, every couple of weeks i should think.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

ok well let us know how much you increase next time then  x


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: my back probably weighs more than you!!
> 
> Love you too x


The weight from the 14 inch layer of Hawaiian sunset tan doesn't count towards the total number. :whistling:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I should say looking ok despite your major flaws i.e. your personality :beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Havent updated in a while, just been crazy busy but training is still going really well and im feeling fairly lean still especially sitting at 18st 9 1/4lbs, possibly more but i havent weighed myself since the last time.

Did legs last night and it went like this:

6min warm up on the upright bike, going to be doing this each time now as i gotta take care of my knees.

*Leg Extension:*

Starting on 1 x 25 plate going all the way up:

25kg x 15

50kg x 15

75kg x 12

100kg x 12

125kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

200kg x 15

300kg x 15

350kg x 15

400kg x 12

*Back Squats:*

80kg x 15

100kg x 12

130kg x 15 - this was horrific, was rest pausing after 10.

*Hack Squat:*

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

*Standing Calves:*

14 plates x 12

16 plates x 12

18 plates x 12

*Seated Calves:*

45kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

25kg x 40 rest 5 seconds then bash out another 10 reps so 50 total.

Legs were battered, got cramp getting out of my car in both quads, then got cramp multiple times in the night and i got cramp in both hamstrings too?!?!?! Didnt even train hammies but it shows how active they are in squatting exercises. Monster session and they are definitely sore today.

To recover i did the following:

4iu Hyge post workout.

1 cream and jam filled cake with 1 pint of milk at my mums.

Came home had 1 steak burger with rice.

1 chocolate cupcake.

1 more cream and jam filled cake.

1 more pint of milk.

3 Reeses Peanut Butter cups.

Still really sore, could do with a decent massage, not a sport one, more like a soothing one with a happy ending... @Keeks?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus Christ. I got leg cramps reading that workout

Great job


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

marcusmaximus said:


> Jesus Christ. I got leg cramps reading that workout
> 
> Great job


Haha! Was horrendous mate! Im trying to sit down as much as possible today!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Still really sore, could do with a decent massage, not a sport one, more like a soothing one with a happy ending... @Keeks?


I would give you a damn good rub down with a super happy ending  And by super happy ending, I do just mean you would be cramp free :tongue:

Well, maybe not just cramp free actually


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I would give you a damn good rub down with a super happy ending  And by super happy ending, I do just mean you would be cramp free :tongue:
> 
> Well, maybe not just cramp free actually


    sign me up!!!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> sign me up!!!!!


Well with the size of you, I might need to spend quite a bit of time on you.....hope that's ok?!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Well with the size of you, I might need to spend quite a bit of time on you.....hope that's ok?!


I'll clear up my schedule....

DONE


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> DONE


Oh you would be!!!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

sees gym related topic

sees @Keeks appear

leaves thread with sick bucket :2guns:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Oh you would be!!!


Haha good return that one :laugh:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> sees gym related topic
> 
> sees @Keeks appear
> 
> leaves thread with sick bucket :2guns:


Haahahahah! Sorry about that, she is a terrible influence!

Last few weeks of cycle now so going to try to up the calories maybe up the Test slightly too to really push through that last barrier.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haahahahah! Sorry about that, she is a terrible influence!
> 
> Last few weeks of cycle now so going to try to up the calories maybe up the Test slightly too to really push through that last barrier.


gwarn you big fekker.

ive stopped gaining at 17st on 4200cals, time to up it again!

p.s dont jab 5ml in your ass after not pinning them for months


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> gwarn you big fekker.
> 
> ive stopped gaining at 17st on 4200cals, time to up it again!
> 
> p.s dont jab 5ml in your ass after not pinning them for months


Hahahahaha! I think its time i opened up quads, might have to try just 1ml tonight in them and see how i get along. Really need to push these last few weeks, been smashing through @GoNutrition's Whey Isolate, might have to get some Casein for my bed time meal.

Got a Nutribullet as well so will be making plenty of shakes with bananas and carbs ready to pack on the cals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! I think its time i opened up quads, might have to try just 1ml tonight in them and see how i get along. Really need to push these last few weeks, been smashing through @GoNutrition's Whey Isolate, might have to get some Casein for my bed time meal.
> 
> Got a Nutribullet as well so will be making plenty of shakes with bananas and carbs ready to pack on the cals


Copycat lol

Oreos, Vanilla Ice Cream with Vanilla whey 

Snickers are good too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Copycat lol
> 
> Oreos, Vanilla Ice Cream with Vanilla whey
> 
> Snickers are good too


Kinda meant some slightly cleaner cals than that mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night was ridiculous, did flat for the first time first in a long time:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10 - warm up

140kg x 10 - completely unspotted, well happy with this.

160kg x 8






180kg x 3






*Incline:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

*Incline Flye:*

32.5kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Incline Hammer Press:*

80kg x 12 x 2 sets

*Bodyweight Dips:*

2 sets x 15 reps

Triceps pretty standard although i did 30kg a side on skulls for 12 reps 

Fcknig awesome session, chest is in bits and tris are sore too, 160kg and 180kg didnt feel heavy at all, upping food as i go and really enjoying it. Jab time tonight - 1.5ml Neuro Pharma Test 400 1ml Neuro Pharma Deca.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Kinda meant some slightly cleaner cals than that mate :lol:


Waste of a Nutribullet lol @Keeks will agree


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Waste of a Nutribullet lol @Keeks will agree


Keeks uses a different type of bullet im on her brain


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Waste of a Nutribullet lol @Keeks will agree


To be honest, I still haven't tried a naughty shake yet, will do at some point though.



Chelsea said:


> Keeks uses a different type of bullet im on her brain


That's allowed isn't it?! 

Hope you're getting your way through loads of bananas now anyway!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That's allowed isn't it?!
> 
> Hope you're getting your way through loads of bananas now anyway!


I had a banana before the gym last night........probably should have had one after too as i woke up with such savage cramp in my chest it looked like i was having a heart attack :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I had a banana before the gym last night........probably should have had one after too as i woke up with such savage cramp in my chest it looked like i was having a heart attack :lol:


Could have had a banana intra-workout whilst your training partner was spotting you on flat bench :blowme:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Could have had a banana intra-workout whilst your training partner was spotting you on flat bench :blowme:


Ahh the sweet sound of a jealous, skinny-fat trainer, watch carefully he doesnt help until i need it darling


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I had a banana before the gym last night........probably should have had one after too as i woke up with such savage cramp in my chest it looked like i was having a heart attack :lol:


Ha, oh dear, you probably need more than one with the size of you and your chest!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh the sweet sound of a jealous, skinny-fat trainer, watch carefully he doesnt help until i need it darling


I never said he helped at all sweetheart! I said spotting, not doing shrugs :wink:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Ha, oh dear, you probably need more than one with the size of you and your chest!


True, 1 banana per pectoral 



Alanricksnape said:


> I never said he helped at all sweetheart! I said spotting, not doing shrugs :wink:


Ahh, i thought the joke was he was helping....fail


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> True, 1 banana per pectoral
> 
> Ahh, i thought the joke was he was helping....fail


:no: :crying:

The joke was sucking his banana :lol: But that's not actually a joke is it? :whistling:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

we both have mince for lunch, i think this similarity brings us closer bbz x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok some update pics taken yesterday 23.05.14 on 3ml Neuro Pharma Test 400, 2ml Neuro Pharma Deca, 50-100mg Neuro Pharma Anadrol on workout days and Wildcat Aromasin e3d:

18st 9lbs in the morning so same weight as last time but I feel even leaner and I'm smashing pbs all over the place, cycle has been incredible:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ok some update pics taken yesterday 23.05.14 on 3ml Neuro Pharma Test 400, 2ml Neuro Pharma Deca, 50-100mg Neuro Pharma Anadrol on workout days and Wildcat Aromasin e3d:
> 
> 18st 9lbs in the morning so same weight as last time but I feel even leaner and I'm smashing pbs all over the place, cycle has been incredible


Looking in great condition matey. it looks like you are not getting too fat on this cycle either. :thumbup1:

Stop hiding those pins and get them out... Let's see how they are progressing...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Looking awesome mate!


Thanks mate, really appreciate that!



musclemate said:


> Looking in great condition matey. it looks like you are not getting too fat on this cycle either. :thumbup1:
> 
> Stop hiding those pins and get them out... Let's see how they are progressing...


That was the plan mate, quality muscle added, fat I'd just have to lose, been very impressed.

Legs have come up nicely, will take some tomoz, gym was pretty busy so didn't wanna drop my keks too haha!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Chelsea - Whats happening mate? How you getting on? Im missing seeing your back fat photos ;D Hope all is well


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Latest pics are very impressive mate well done, whatever you're doing keep it up, it obviously works!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> @Chelsea - Whats happening mate? How you getting on? Im missing seeing your back fat photos ;D Hope all is well


Sorry mate, been so busy recently with work, taking on more responsibility and arranging 10 of us to go to Prague on Thursday has meant lack of updating.



Dieseldave said:


> Latest pics are very impressive mate well done, whatever you're doing keep it up, it obviously works!


Thanks mate, i'll get some more done soon hopefully.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So things are still going extremely well, coming to last week on cycle, basically added a stone of weight, quality weight too as i feel i have leaned out whilst on this cycle.

Lifts recently have gone through the roof:

Dumbell Shoulder press - 60kg's for 11 reps

150kg on flat bench last night for 10 reps with no spot.

Leg pressing 550kg for 12 reps

Skull crushers with 60kg of plates on the bar x 12 - 15 reps.

Rowing heavy as usual 160kg x 18 reps.

Going to be cruising on Primo again me thinks, keep it nice and simple and low dose, been a really productive cycle, this is the last week of it and hopefully all strength and new mass will keep


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So things are still going extremely well, coming to last week on cycle, basically added a stone of weight, quality weight too as i feel i have leaned out whilst on this cycle.
> 
> Lifts recently have gone through the roof:
> 
> ...


Been following your thread quietly, look awesome mate got some real size to you. Impressive lifts also. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Been following your thread quietly, look awesome mate got some real size to you. Impressive lifts also. :thumbup1:


Thanks bud, hopefully this year will be the peak of my physique ready for prep early next year.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Random quick gunnage shot before a sunbed haha!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Random quick gunnage shot before a sunbed haha!


22?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Random quick gunnage shot before a sunbed haha!


Aww bless, I suppose those twigs are kinda cute......in a certain light

You're a miserable looking fvcker too lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not been on here for a bit mate. Looking awesome!!! No wonder you're pleased with results. Surprising how lean you are as well.. top work.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> 22?


Haha I wish mate, never measured them actually.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Aww bless, I suppose those twigs are kinda cute......in a certain light
> 
> You're a miserable looking fvcker too lol


Hahahahahaha! Just because you have arm genetics straight from Jesus!!

I thought they looked decent even in a sh1t light, would have looked like Arnold's if I had stepped back a bit 



sen said:


> Not been on here for a bit mate. Looking awesome!!! No wonder you're pleased with results. Surprising how lean you are as well.. top work.


Thanks mate! Pleased that for once I haven't gotten fat haha. Been absolutely beasting it and looks like it's paying off.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha I wish mate, never measured them actually.


I'd say it's very close then you biiiiiiiiiiig fuucker


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> I'd say it's very close then you biiiiiiiiiiig fuucker


Maybe I'll have a measure up but I really doubt it mate, happy to be wrong though haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10 - warm up

150kg x 10 - no spot - PB

160kg x 4 - felt something get quite tight in my left pec/arm pit so called it a day there, if fine now with no pain.

Back Last night:

*Bent Over Rows:*

70kg x 15

120kg x 12

140kg x 12

170kg x 12

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

98kg x 12

119kg x 12

*Hammer Low Row:*

90kg x 12

140kg x 12

160kg x 12

*Seated Cable Row:*

91kg x 12

98kg x 12

105kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

84kg x 12

98kg x 12

112kg x 17 - last 2 half reps.

Awesome session, pbs for reps and the doms today are unreal!

Sadly its legs tonight instead of a rest day as im off to Prague for my mates Stag tomorrow morning so this week will have been:

Monday - Chest and Tri's

Tuesday - Back and Bi's

Wednesday - Legs

Savage!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Chest on Monday:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


Do you pause on the cent over rows


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> Do you pause on the cent over rows


No mate, just straight reps.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> No mate, just straight reps.


Nice. Your back must be in pieces after lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Ok some update pics taken yesterday 23.05.14 on 3ml Neuro Pharma Test 400, 2ml Neuro Pharma Deca, 50-100mg Neuro Pharma Anadrol on workout days and Wildcat Aromasin e3d:
> 
> 18st 9lbs in the morning so same weight as last time but I feel even leaner and I'm smashing pbs all over the place, cycle has been incredible:
> 
> ...


Best you've looked x


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> No mate, just straight reps.


What do you weigh now bud


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> Nice. Your back must be in pieces after lol


Yea its fcking sore mate, was getting cramp in lats all night after, not fun at all!



Dark sim said:


> Best you've looked x


Haha thanks mate, hoping to hold this condition and carry on growing x



babyarm said:


> What do you weigh now bud


Still around the 18st 9lb mark mate, seem to have been stuck on that but then again like i said i feel like although i weigh more, i definitely have leaned out a bit too so its win win


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea its fcking sore mate, was getting cramp in lats all night after, not fun at all!
> 
> Haha thanks mate, hoping to hold this condition and carry on growing x
> 
> Still around the 18st 9lb mark mate, seem to have been stuck on that but then again like i said i feel like although i weigh more, i definitely have leaned out a bit too so its win win


You're 8lbs heavier than me but look a stone more muscular I give up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Almost exactly a year between the 2 pics:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

babyarm said:


> You're 8lbs heavier than me but look a stone more muscular I give up


Hahahaha im sure you look bigger than you think mate!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha im sure you look bigger than you think mate!


You're probably right but I'm never content lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Almost exactly a year between the 2 pics:


Is it possible you've actually gotten uglier? :tongue:

Mate, seriously though, cracking effort! Looking awesome!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Is it possible you've actually gotten uglier? :tongue:
> 
> Mate, seriously though, cracking effort! Looking awesome!


Agree on that. Well mongy ain't he


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Is it possible you've actually gotten uglier? :tongue:
> 
> Mate, seriously though, cracking effort! Looking awesome!





TELBOR said:


> Agree on that. Well mongy ain't he


Haha thanks boys as ever!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Almost exactly a year between the 2 pics:


Share those Delts around


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So after an extremely messy weekend in Prague for my mates stag (Thursday - Sunday) i hit the gym last night for chest and tri's expecting to be about as strong as a little girl.....or @TELBOR :lol: thankfully i was quite surprised as even though i was completely knackered and nodding off at work this is what went down:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10 - no spot at all, genuinely feels reasonably light now 

160kg x 8 or 9 - had to back off slightly as ive had a pain in my chest just in the left armpit when benching heavy so didnt want to pull anything.

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 10 - probably best set out of the 3 

*Machine Flye's:* - only doing this due to pain in left chest as flye's might fck it right up.

3 sets x 12 reps - can do the stack comfortably so more to do with form and injury prevention.

*Bodyweight Dips:*

12 reps

12 reps

15 reps

*Skulls:*

Bar + 40kg x 15 reps

Bar + 50kg x 12 reps

Bar + 60kg x 12 reps - spotted on last 2

*Single Arm overhead Extensions:*

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12 - even after chest and dips and skulls i managed to do this perfectly so tri's must be coming along nicely.

*Reverse Pull Downs:*

3 sets x 15, 15, 15

*Overhand Push Downs:*

3 sets x 15 x 12 x 15 - cheated last set for quite a few.

Both chest and tri's are absolutely fcked, more so tri's actually which is awesome as i feel they are lacking and holding are development/thickness back so training them twice a week is really helping, weights and reps are going up quickly too so must be working.

Chest i just have to be careful with as i dont like the feeling of this left side but it seems i can still train it so thats a positive.

Time for cruising now. Did my last shots of Test and Deca before the stag, think it was the Sunday before so -* 07.06.15*, planning to once again cruise on Neuro Pharma Primo to give my body a rest from all other AAS and water retention, did it last time and worked really well so hears hoping the same happens, NP Primo is spot on and so nice and thin so should make cruising very easy.

All orals will stop too, didnt take Anadrol last night for chest and havent had it since my last workout before the stag so last Anadrol was Wednesday *10.06.15*. Might actually run some HCG during this cruise to get my nuts working for me again and get some volume and size in them too.

Overall its been a fcking brilliant cycle, i cant stress how good Neuro Pharma are and how clean and potent their gear is and things seem to be getting better and better, ive put on nearly a stone and a lean stone at that too! PB's have been smashed completely, size and body composition has hugely improved and i feel like im in a really good place now.

Will cruise for the next 8-10 weeks properly with nothing other than Primo and Hygetropin (taken on workout days), may even look at getting some sports massages done as i really should look into it.

Onwards and upwards for now then


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bgpine said:


> Share those Delts around


Haha i feel like they need more width so no chance of that haha :lol:


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha i feel like they need more width so no chance of that haha :lol:


More width? You greedy mother


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Was it NP t400, and either the npp or deca you were using? I know you started with enth and eq but swapped out the eq at some point for to the above or were they all being used at some point during the blast?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Was it NP t400, and either the npp or deca you were using? I know you started with enth and eq but swapped out the eq at some point for to the above or were they all being used at some point during the blast?


Yea mate it was:

NP T400

NP Deca

NP Anadrol

Also using Hyge 8iu on workout days, none on non training days.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate it was:
> 
> NP T400
> 
> ...


Nice one mate 

How do you rate np deca compared to wildcat?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> How do you rate np deca compared to wildcat?


Id say they are just as good as one another and thats saying something considering Wildcat have been around for years now. Used Neuro NPP too and that was very good.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Id say they are just as good as one another and thats saying something considering Wildcat have been around for years now. Used Neuro NPP too and that was very good.


Well iv used both WC and NP npp, but only wc deca,found just a tiny bit of pip with the wildcat npp, whereas NP was probably the smoothest gear iv jabbed, I thought maybe would be the same with the deca,

Prob swaying toward NP deca just to see if its the Same case!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well iv used both WC and NP npp, but only wc deca,found just a tiny bit of pip with the wildcat npp, whereas NP was probably the smoothest gear iv jabbed, I thought maybe would be the same with the deca,
> 
> Prob swaying toward NP deca just to see if its the Same case!


I cant say ive had pip off any of the NP gear mate, its smooth as silk. I suppose a tiny bit sometimes off the Rip but even that was minimal, its a wicked lab to be fair.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Id say they are just as good as one another and thats saying something considering Wildcat have been around for years now. Used Neuro NPP too and that was very good.


What doseage did you run NPP at mate?

Thinking of doing it for my bulking cycle after I finished cutting, I fvcking hate cutting lol!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> What doseage did you run NPP at mate?
> 
> Thinking of doing it for my bulking cycle after I finished cutting, I fvcking hate cutting lol!


Think i only used 400mg but that was plenty, could feel it very quickly. Cutting? What for?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Think i only used 400mg but that was plenty, could feel it very quickly. Cutting? What for?


Nice one mate! Think I'll start around 300/400 too tbh.

Cutting for hols next week mate, going well though. Sitting at around 14st 6lb atm...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate! Think I'll start around 300/400 too tbh.
> 
> Cutting for hols next week mate, going well though. Sitting at around 14st 6lb atm...
> 
> ...


What on earth are you cutting for!?!?! You're lean as fck you moron!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> What on earth are you cutting for!?!?! You're lean as fck you moron!!


I am now! I was a fat fvck when I started lol.

9mths natty, complete sh!te diet, meh training combined with a hernia op at the end of January, took its toll. I looked a fvcking mess.

Carbs have been upped and I'm filling out nicely now, fully expecting to be about 14st 10ish on Saturday weigh in.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate! Think I'll start around 300/400 too tbh.
> 
> Cutting for hols next week mate, going well though. Sitting at around 14st 6lb atm...
> 
> ...


****!!!!!!!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

How much primo do you use when cruising?

Amazing journal!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I am now! I was a fat fvck when I started lol.
> 
> 9mths natty, complete sh!te diet, meh training combined with a hernia op at the end of January, took its toll. I looked a fvcking mess.
> 
> Carbs have been upped and I'm filling out nicely now, fully expecting to be about 14st 10ish on Saturday weigh in.


I dont believe you were a fat fck for a second mate (ugly fck...yes), your genetics (not your chest ones) are too good for you to look like sh1t.

You dont need to cut at all mate, id be concerned about muscle wastage if you cut any further, you are proper lean!! Dont be stupid!



sen said:


> How much primo do you use when cruising?
> 
> Amazing journal!


Thanks mate :beer: was gonna use 200mg per week, maximum 300mg.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate! Think I'll start around 300/400 too tbh.
> 
> Cutting for hols next week mate, going well though. Sitting at around 14st 6lb atm...
> 
> ...


You lean mother****ed :thumb: only problem with them arms being so big is they make everything else look small even though your big :lol:

Looking great though mate!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I dont believe you were a fat fck for a second mate (ugly fck...yes), your genetics (not your chest ones) are too good for you to look like sh1t.
> 
> You dont need to cut at all mate, id be concerned about muscle wastage if you cut any further, you are proper lean!! Dont be stupid!
> 
> Thanks mate :beer: was gonna use 200mg per week, maximum 300mg.


How come u can use primo for a cruise?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> You lean mother****ed :thumb: only problem with them arms being so big is they make everything else look small even though your big :lol:
> 
> Looking great though mate!


Yea ive heard his c0ck is tiny :lol:



sen said:


> How come u can use primo for a cruise?


Did it last time mate, worked well, plus gives me a break from being on Test all year round.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Yea ive heard his c0ck is tiny :lol:
> 
> Did it last time mate, worked well, plus gives me a break from being on Test all year round.


I've heard the same tbh... You know what big arms means :lol: you must both have little c0cks actually :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> I've heard the same tbh... You know what big arms means :lol: you must both have little c0cks actually :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea ive heard his c0ck is tiny :lol:
> 
> Did it last time mate, worked well, plus gives me a break from being on Test all year round.


I mean how come you don't need test? I don't know much about primo.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Test is cheap enough to stay on lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sen said:


> I mean how come you don't need test? I don't know much about primo.


Dht bro keeps drive up


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

bail said:


> Dht bro keeps drive up


So could someone cruise on something like masteron?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> So could someone cruise on something like masteron?


Essentially yes mate. It's a derivative of Testosterone so there should be no problem and there won't be


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Essentially yes mate. It's a derivative of Testosterone so there should be no problem and there won't be


Ahh. Might try something other than test next cruise.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

2nd meal today, huge jacket potato with butter then homemade chilli on top:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> 2nd meal today, huge jacket potato with butter then homemade chilli on top:


Nice


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

good effort on the lunch

but more regular updates biatch


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> good effort on the lunch
> 
> but more regular updates biatch


I will be now mate, regular daily updates as im a lot less busy now the stag is over.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

2ml Neuro Pharma - Primo went in my left delt last night, tempted to cruise on 3ml per week as its so mild.

Chest tonight, might try to get some vids up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Chelsea what was your stage weight when you won the NAC South?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> @Chelsea what was your stage weight when you won the NAC South?


I was 95kg on the dot mate, fully water depleted and all that shizzle. Why?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I was 95kg on the dot mate, fully water depleted and all that shizzle. Why?


Because I'm having a wax work made of you 

PMSL

@FelonE old Philip here is what your goal will be mate, knew it was similar to the look you're after 

210lbs less than 10% BF


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

love jacket pot and chilli


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> *Because I'm having a wax work made of you*
> 
> PMSL
> 
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me :lol:



Sambuca said:


> love jacket pot and chilli


Mate.....i used to hate chilli, ive only recently discovered it and it was awesome, that pic was of the food half eaten so it was a beast portion 

Hows the new motor?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Wouldn't surprise me :lol:
> 
> Mate.....i used to hate chilli, ive only recently discovered it and it was awesome, that pic was of the food half eaten so it was a beast portion
> 
> Hows the new motor?


I bulked soley on chilli con carne ^_^ how you making it?

its amazing mate ty! just bought a mk1 escort as well lol picking that up tomoz


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Saw this an thought of you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I was 95kg on the dot mate, fully water depleted and all that shizzle. Why?


How tall are you mate please?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I bulked soley on chilli con carne ^_^ how you making it?
> 
> its amazing mate ty! just bought a mk1 escort as well lol picking that up tomoz


Awesome, love the old Escorts, would have a Cosworth tomorrow!

Making it.......getting the bird to do it 



bigchickenlover said:


> Saw this an thought of you


Charmed as ever :lol:



FelonE said:


> How tall are you mate please?


6ft 1 or 2 mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Awesome, love the old Escorts, would have a Cosworth tomorrow!
> 
> Making it.......getting the bird to do it
> 
> ...


What class do you compete in?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> What class do you compete in?


Novice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Novice


Lol ok. You look far from a novice


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Lol ok. You look far from a novice


Cheers mate :beer: i imagine i'd be inters now, god knows what weight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate :beer: i imagine i'd be inters now, god knows what weight.


It's your physique I'm aiming for atm. 210lbs sub 10%. How much do you weigh off season?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Awesome, love the old Escorts, would have a Cosworth tomorrow!
> 
> Making it.......getting the bird to do it


hahaha top lad

ye if i keep it ill drop a cossie block in it if i dont like it will get sold.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's your physique I'm aiming for atm. 210lbs sub 10%. How much do you weigh off season?


His weights a few pages back mate, think he was nearly 19st the other day :thumb: my goal physique to tbh... Except I'm only 5ft 8 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> His weights a few pages back mate, think he was nearly 19st the other day :thumb: my goal physique to tbh... Except I'm only 5ft 8


19stone? Fvcking hell I've got a way to go yet lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 19stone? Fvcking hell I've got a way to go yet lol


Think it was like 18st 10lbs mate but check lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Think it was like 18st 10lbs mate but check lol


Sh1t lol that's big


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday during cruise:

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10 - no spot, potential pb

160kg x 8!! PB

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 - couple spotted, very surprised as i had already done loads of heavy lifts.

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 12

37.5kg x 12

45kg x 10

*Hammer Machine Press:*

90kg x 12 - dead stop at the bottom of each rep.

110kg x 12 - same as above

*Dips:*

Bodyweight x 12

+10kg x 12

+20kg x 12

Really good session, weights were still right up there, then again gear is probably still reasonably high in my system as last test jab was 8th June i think latest 9th.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a beast session right there!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Cruising on Primo is going well, doing my research for my next cycle, thinking of really going for it dose wise and seeing what the results are. Maybe even doing a shorter cycle, front loaded with short esters for 6-8 weeks tops. Everything has gone well so far and diet is always spot on so really the only area now i can push is gear, could be a big year for me.

Legs tonight so i shall try not to collapse in the heat and if all goes well maybe i'll get some pics and vids as my normal training partner is back with me now which is good.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Plate Loaded Leg Extension:*

25kg x 15

50kg x 15

75kg x 12

100kg x 12

125kg x 12

150kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 15

250kg x 15

350kg x 12

450kg x 12

500kg x 12

*Machine Hack Squat:*

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

190kg x 12

*Smith Squats to bench:*

100kg x 15

140kg x 12

*Leg Extension Supersetted with Hack Squats:*

Leg Ext - 42kg x 50reps superset with 12 reps on Hack squat 25kg

Leg Ext - 42kg x 50reps superset with 12 reps on Hack squat 25kg

*Seated Calves:*

25kg x 15

45kg x 15

55kg x 12

665kg x 12

Was absolutely dripping after this session, wasnt a dry bit of me, some serious volume done, did try to do some hamstrings after but they were cramping so had to just do calves.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Plate Loaded Leg Extension:*
> 
> ...


Bit of a gay session that :lol: Good work mate, when you looking at competing then? Next year?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Bit of a gay session that :lol: Good work mate, when you looking at competing then? Next year?


Thanks mate :lol: looking at competing in April so probably start dieting in Jan, sounds far away but it isnt haha.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate :lol: looking at competing in April so probably start dieting in Jan, sounds far away but it isnt haha.


Hahaha... Sounds good mate, i literally couldnt think of anything worse than competing at the moment :lol: Maybe when im say 23/24 and added about another 2 stone :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Plate Loaded Leg Extension:*
> 
> ...


That hack/leg extension superset sounds disgusting esp after all that lot before hand!

Was it as brutal as it sound?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Half thinking of negging you for no pics :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Hahaha... Sounds good mate, i literally couldnt think of anything worse than competing at the moment :lol: Maybe when im say 23/24 and added about another 2 stone :lol:


You're still young mate, plenty of time to pack on the lbs :beer:



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> That hack/leg extension superset sounds disgusting esp after all that lot before hand!
> 
> Was it as brutal as it sound?


Mate...........its horrendous!! After all that, you get to about 30 then you allow 5 seconds rest for the next ten reps, then another 5 seconds rest for the final 10 to 50.....quads feel numb after it, doign the hacks straight away is sickening adn you're basically guaranteed cramp all night.....which is what happened :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Half thinking of negging you for no pics :thumbdown:


 :lol: I cant put those pics on here..... oh you meant progress pics :whistling:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> You're still young mate, plenty of time to pack on the lbs :beer:
> 
> Mate...........its horrendous!! After all that, you get to about 30 then you allow 5 seconds rest for the next ten reps, then another 5 seconds rest for the final 10 to 50.....quads feel numb after it, doign the hacks straight away is sickening adn you're basically guaranteed cramp all night.....which is what happened :lol:


Exactly mate, how old are you mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Exactly mate, how old are you mate?


29.....for only 1 more month :surrender:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I cant put those pics on here..... oh you meant progress pics :whistling:


No I didn't, but is that what you meant? Defo getting negged then!

Oh, and potassium!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> No I didn't, but is that what you meant? Defo getting negged then!
> 
> Oh, and potassium!!!!


You filthy midget!

Haha, i have actually started eating 2 bananas a day and it has worked, although quad cramp cant really be avoided with that nightmare of a session! Its so much better though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> 29.....for only 1 more month :surrender:


Feck me... you might as well give up now :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Feck me... you might as well give up now :lol:


 :ban:

So close to the neg button................next time you wont be so lucky :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Meal 2, 9:55am, chicken breast, spinach, korma sauce and white rice


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 29.....for only 1 more month :surrender:


I thought you were a bit older than that, although tbf Ugly people tend to look older than they are, isn't that right phil



A1243R said:


> Feck me... you might as well give up now :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> You filthy midget!
> 
> Haha, i have actually started eating 2 bananas a day and it has worked, although quad cramp cant really be avoided with that nightmare of a session! Its so much better though


Your filthiness has rubbed off on me!

Ahh that's good, glad it's helped. Stretch, hot bath and a rub down, helps too.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I thought you were a bit older than that, although tbf Ugly people tend to look older than they are, isn't that right phil


Haha yeah ugly people always look older... @Chelsea looks about 45+ i say :lol:

Waiting for the Neg :lol:

Lucky im still only 20 so i still have my beauty :whistling: I am loosing my hair though :lol: We cant have everything!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Your filthiness has rubbed off on me!
> 
> Ahh that's good, glad it's helped. Stretch, hot bath and a rub down, helps too.


It depends who the rub down is off in my eyes :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I thought you were a bit older than that, although tbf Ugly people tend to look older than they are, isn't that right phil


Wouldnt know mate, although it sounds like you're speaking from experience 



Keeks said:


> Your filthiness has rubbed off on me!
> 
> Ahh that's good, glad it's helped. Stretch, hot bath and a rub down, helps too.


I like rubbing off on you, feels good 

All that does sound like it would help, although im not sure if i could fit in a bath anymore, maybe a hot tub......might be room for one more :whistling:



A1243R said:


> Haha yeah ugly people always look older... @Chelsea looks about 45+ i say :lol:
> 
> Waiting for the Neg :lol:
> 
> Lucky im still only 20 so i still have my beauty :whistling: I am loosing my hair though :lol: We cant have everything!


Ugly people look older and you still have your beauty.....says the man with an avi of the back of his head :lol:

I age like a fine wine mate.........get better with age :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Wouldnt know mate, although it sounds like you're speaking from experience
> 
> I like rubbing off on you, feels good
> 
> ...


Touché sir


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

A1243R said:


> It depends who the rub down is off in my eyes :whistling: :thumb:


Well Chelsea seems up for it! :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> Wouldnt know mate, although it sounds like you're speaking from experience
> 
> I like rubbing off on you, feels good
> 
> ...


Now I didn't mean that at all but now you've put that thought in my head 

I reckon I could fit, otherwise just scrap that and get straight down to the rubbing!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@Keeks you requested pics...































Get a towel :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Cruising on Primo is going well, doing my research for my next cycle, thinking of really going for it dose wise and seeing what the results are. Maybe even doing a shorter cycle, front loaded with short esters for 6-8 weeks tops. Everything has gone well so far and diet is always spot on so really the only area now i can push is gear, could be a big year for me.
> 
> Legs tonight so i shall try not to collapse in the heat and if all goes well maybe i'll get some pics and vids as my normal training partner is back with me now which is good.


Looking great 

What's the "going for it" look like?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> @Keeks you requested pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You big scary [email protected]!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

So you did mean progress pics?! :blink:

You massive beast  looking awesome!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking great
> 
> What's the "going for it" look like?


Thanks mate, just been able to reply as site was down as you know. I don't know to be honest mate, was thinking about pushing the boundaries and doing something like 2g Test rather than my usual 1g-1.2g then 750mg of something else, i did really enjoy NP Mast E when i ran it so that is a possibility. Just thinking that my training, diet and rest are so on point now that really all thats left is to finally push the dose up.



> So you did mean progress pics?!
> 
> :blink:
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Thanks darlin, if i wasnt midway through a blink in that photo i would have looked better haha!

I need pics of you, progress ones of course, rear glute spread?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, just been able to reply as site was down as you know. I don't know to be honest mate, was thinking about pushing the boundaries and doing something like 2g Test rather than my usual 1g-1.2g then 750mg of something else, i did really enjoy NP Mast E when i ran it so that is a possibility. Just thinking that my training, diet and rest are so on point now that really all thats left is to finally push the dose up.
> 
> Hahaha! Thanks darlin,* if i was naked in that photo *i would have looked better haha!
> 
> I need pics of you, progress ones of course, rear glute spread?


Totally agree 

Of course, like for like, be right back with my pics.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Totally agree
> 
> Of course, like for like, be right back with my pics.


I await patiently :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I await patiently :thumb:


Ahh what a shame, got my pics ready and can't figure out how to post them, so sorry


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Ahh what a shame, got my pics ready and can't figure out how to post them, so sorry


Lorian told me the best route is via whats app, let me set that up for you


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Lorian told me the best route is via whats app, let me set that up for you


That's great, just as long as you 100% confirm that my pics would not be used in a rude manner for anything, and you just want to see my progress.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> That's great, just as long as you 100% confirm that my pics would not be used in a rude manner for anything, and you just want to see my progress.


Oh i promise


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Oh i promise


  Really?! Who are you and what have you done with Chelsea? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Really?! Who are you and what have you done with Chelsea? :lol:


 :lol: ok it might have been a complete lie....when im "done" with your pic i will comment on your progress, how about that?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ok it might have been a complete lie....when im "done" with your pic i will comment on your progress, how about that?


I knew it!!! I told a little lie too, there were no pics to start with, turns out I can't bend that way to take a pic, could do with a helping hand.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday:

*Incline Press:*

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 6-8 cant remember

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

140kg x 10 - spotted - was a surprise this set as i had done so much already and was feeling tired when i got in the gym.

*Incline Dumbell Flye's:*

25kg x 12

32.5kg x 12

40kg x 12

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 12

20kg x 12

40kg x 8/9 - proper failure.

*Hammer Incline Press:*

50kg x 12

90kg x 12 - all dead stop reps

110kg x 12 - spotted

Good session, like i said i was feeling a bit run down and tired for this session so was suprised how well it went in the end.



> I knew it!!! I told a little lie too, there were no pics to start with, turns out I can't bend that way to take a pic, could do with a helping hand.


I'll fill the car up....see you soon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, some update pictures, taken yesterday (11.07.15) and weighing in 18st 3.5lbs on a full cruise:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking great you fat fcker! Is the goal to stay as lean as you can to make prep easier mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking great you fat fcker! Is the goal to stay as lean as you can to make prep easier mate?


Yes mate, lean as I can whilst growing and hitting pb's.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HUGE!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

You tank !!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking massive mate!!! Still on the HGH?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking massive mate!!! Still on the HGH?


Thanks mate, yep still on the Hyge, working very well


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good work @Chelsea!!

Your traps in the first pic look ridiculous, like you've left a coat hanger in lol.

Kept a decent level of leanness while piling on the weight, any tips?

Gonna bulk till next summer and need all the help I can get!

Without brown nosing you too much, I reckon when you eventually do compete again, you'll surprise a lot of people. Can't wait to see how much you've gained once you're ripped, it'll be impressive IMO


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Seconded for coat hanger traps!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

> Thanks mate, yep still on the Hyge, working very well


Do you think that's played a massive part in it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Good work @Chelsea!!
> 
> Your traps in the first pic look ridiculous, like you've left a coat hanger in lol.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks mate, havent heard that one before "coat hanger traps" :lol:

Dude, there is no way you need tips from me for staying lean surely?! You stay so lean in the off season its ridiculous!

Thanks though mate, means a lot especially from such an old man, hopefully the changes are worth the "extended" off season, i dont even think i'd have to diet that hard or do too much cardio, certainly wont be using any fat burners to start with, i'll just let myself naturally lean up with a slight deficit or introduction of a bit more cardio.



> Seconded for coat hanger traps!


 :lol:



> Do you think that's played a massive part in it?


I think so mate, i've never been so lean in the off season and its not like i havent treated myself to all sorts of goodies. Really rate the Hyge, its quality.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I think so mate, i've never been so lean in the off season and its not like i havent treated myself to all sorts of goodies. Really rate the Hyge, its quality.


Sorry if I've missed it but how are you running your Hyge?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Sorry if I've missed it but how are you running your Hyge?


Currently doing 8iu in the morning eod.

I was previously doing 4iu post workout then 4 iu pre bed, then none on non-wourkout days.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So ive adapted the cruise as i was getting extremely tired during the day at work and found myself falling asleep at my desk so i thought i would trial, instead of putting 2.5ml of NP Primo im doing:

2ml NP Primo

0.5ml NP Test E

That little bit of Test seems to be doing the trick and i dont feel tired now, could have just been coincidence, maybe i had a cold or something but i'll keep it in from now on as its only 0.5ml.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hows training and everything going fat boy? Whens the next blast?

Ps - what weight are you expecting to be next time you step on stage? Also do you use a coach or do you trust yourself nowadays?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So ive adapted the cruise as i was getting extremely tired during the day at work and found myself falling asleep at my desk so i thought i would trial, instead of putting 2.5ml of NP Primo im doing:
> 
> 2ml NP Primo
> 
> ...


Do you rate their primo? Never used it before.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Hows training and everything going fat boy? Whens the next blast?
> 
> Ps - what weight are you expecting to be next time you step on stage? Also do you use a coach or do you trust yourself nowadays?


All going really well mate, strength seems to still be really high whereas usually on a cruise i find a little dip so im enjoying this.

No idea on weight mate, impossible to tell, just have to see when it happens, not using a coach but not against the idea, might use one for contest prep but as far as off season i very much trust myself.



> Do you rate their primo? Never used it before.


Yea mate, i really like the look Primo gives me, seem to stay a bit leaner but still look really full, tempted to run it right the way through the cruise then into the blast too but up it to 500mg or maybe more.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Gonna be updating this a lot more as of Monday, mainly due to the fact that im going to watch the Mr Olympia in Vegas so i have 8 weeks until i get there which is the 14th Sep i believe, so i may be hitting short esters, potentially NP Rip 200 and some NP Sust too with some Stanavar and Primo, watch this space


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Right, some update pictures, taken yesterday (11.07.15) and weighing in 18st 3.5lbs on a full cruise:


Superman pants?! lol. They standard issue for training in?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Superman pants?! lol. They standard issue for training in?


 :lol: hahahahahaha! Was wondering when someone would notice that!

Dont lie now.......i bet you wear them on the door?!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahahahaha! Was wondering when someone would notice that!
> 
> Dont lie now.......i bet you wear them on the door?!


i dont....but soon will! lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> i dont....but soon will! lol


You'll be double hard then! (nohomo)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

OK Vegas is booked, 6 nights done and dusted, i have 6 weeks and 6 days until i leave so im thinking:

NP Rip 200 - 2ml Eod

NP Stanavar - 2 tabs per day

NP Primo - 5ml per week

WC Proviron - 100mg ed

Arimidex - 1mg eod

Hyge - 8iu post workout 5 times per week, non-workout days take none.

Thoughts?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> OK Vegas is booked, 6 nights done and dusted, i have 6 weeks and 6 days until i leave so im thinking:
> 
> NP Rip 200 - 2ml Eod
> 
> ...


Looks fun, dont know what its like for big guy like you but doesnt look like a stupid amount :lol: 400mg tren a week?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> OK Vegas is booked, 6 nights done and dusted, i have 6 weeks and 6 days until i leave so im thinking:
> 
> NP Rip 200 - 2ml Eod
> 
> ...


Looks like a decent short cycle!

Do you rate primo for bulking?

I thought you preferred Aromasin over adex mate?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> OK Vegas is booked, 6 nights done and dusted, i have 6 weeks and 6 days until i leave so im thinking:
> 
> NP Rip 200 - 2ml Eod
> 
> ...


Have a good time pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looks fun, dont know what its like for big guy like you but doesnt look like a stupid amount :lol: 400mg tren a week?


To be honest mate, i feel better on lower doses so this will suit me down to the ground. Currently just using 2ml Primo and 0.5ml Test E both Neuro Pharma and im still hitting PB's!?!?!



> Looks like a decent short cycle!
> 
> Do you rate primo for bulking?
> 
> I thought you preferred Aromasin over adex mate?


Thanks mate, still debating the Tren as ive been off it for a year just due to me being a bit temperamental on it, but then again it is pretty awesome so i may just have to take the plunge. Never tried Primo for bulking so cant comment but im gonna keep it in there as it seems to really agree with me and i look a lot tighter when im on it.

I do prefer Aromasin mate but Pharma Aromasin is something i just cant get hold of at the moment and its well annoying!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's how chest went on Monday:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x15 x 2 sets

100kg x 10

150kg x 10 - slight spot on last 2, think this is a PB!!

160kg x 8 - spotted for probably the last 3.

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 13!! Had a longer rest here and smashed out 13 unspotted, yet another PB for reps.

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 12

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Dips:*

Bodyweight x 12

+20kg plate x 12

+40kg plates x 12 - last few half reps.

Smashed chest, only just stopped being sore today! Really pleased with flat benching, been doing 140kg at the start for a while so i thought best to progress it rather than stagnate, forever doing the same weight and reps!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> To be honest mate, i feel better on lower doses so this will suit me down to the ground. Currently just using 2ml Primo and 0.5ml Test E both Neuro Pharma and im still hitting PB's!?!?!
> 
> Thanks mate, still debating the Tren as ive been off it for a year just due to me being a bit temperamental on it, but then again it is pretty awesome so i may just have to take the plunge. Never tried Primo for bulking so cant comment but im gonna keep it in there as it seems to really agree with me and i look a lot tighter when im on it.
> 
> I do prefer Aromasin mate but Pharma Aromasin is something i just cant get hold of at the moment and its well annoying!


cause your a beast  :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> cause your a beast :lol:


Haha i wish! I still dont feel like i look like a beast!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha i wish! I still dont feel like i look like a beast!


I was just trying to groom your ego... You look like an anorexic if I'm being honest :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I was just trying to groom your ego... You look like an anorexic if I'm being honest :lol: :whistling:


That must make you an AIDS patient then :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> That must make you an AIDS patient then :lol:


How did you know I had aids... I really not to stop shagging these skanks :lol: 

Ps - you've got 10 years on me


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> How did you know I had aids... I really not to stop shagging these skanks :lol:
> 
> Ps - you've got 10 years on me


And about 10 stone by the looks of it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Plate loaded leg extension:*

25kg x 15

50kg x 15

75kg x 12

100kg x 12

125kg x12

150kg x 12

*Leg Press:*

150kg x 15

250kg x 15

350kg x 12

450kg x 12

*Smith Squats down to bench:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

140kg x 15

*Leg Extension Superset with Hack Squat:*

56kg x 50 straight into 12 reps on 35kg hack - did a straight 50 reps on the leg extension and its the heaviest i have gone on there for those reps.

56kg x 50 (20,10,10,10) 12 reps on 35kg hack

*Heavy Hack to finish:*

50kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 12

Legs were shaking on the way home and are sore already. Hammys and Calves will be hit on Saturday.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

*AAS update:*

Last night - 1ml NP Test E, 2ml NP Primo

This morning - 1 x NP Stanavar - will be splitting these during the day, starting at 2 tabs per day so 50mg of Var and Winstrol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> And about 10 stone by the looks of it!


t**t :lol: nearly 14actually


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

How I'm looking and how much I'm weighing at 8:15am Sunday morning:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, always appreciate the love haha :beer:
> 
> Planning to run for the next 10 weeks mate, starting tonight. Will jab 2ml Test E and 0.5ml Eq then on Thursday 1.5ml Eq and 1ml Test E. GH is in my fridge ready for post workout


Are you going to jab this way all 10 weeks? If so why?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

GaryMatt said:


> Are you going to jab this way all 10 weeks? If so why?


He had 2.5ml syringes... he switched to test/deca after a few weeks due to sides, it's all in here, I've just read the lot! Love it! Proper beast!!! How a journal should be!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

> He had 2.5ml syringes... he switched to test/deca after a few weeks due to sides, it's all in here, I've just read the lot! Love it! Proper beast!!! How a journal should be!


I was a t work and didn't go through it all. Planning a similar thing. MIGHHHHHHT just tear this page out of his playbook. What sides with eq?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

> Looks fun, dont know what its like for big guy like you but doesnt look like a stupid amount :lol: 400mg tren a week?


Bout tp book up a trip to the Gold Nugget. Never staying on the strip again. lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Update:
> 
> Right...... so after the busiest week of my life and what can only be described as the worst anxiety if have ever experienced i have had to change my cycle and i have changed my training too.
> 
> ...


See above for reasons for changing...

@GaryMatt


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

20 mins fasted cardio completed this morning, 6 weeks and 1 day until i leave for Vegas.

Jabbed last night:

2ml NP Primo

1ml NP Test E

1ml NP Test Prop - in the left delt, was expecting pip but there is not a single bit!! Very impressed 

*edit - as it was my last day eating sh1t food i had, a pizza last night with a pint of milk and 2 chocolate croissants  only good food from now on, im still going to have my normal meals but everything will be weighed now as i have new kitchen scales so i can keep a track of things.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

116kg @Chelsea you fat t**t :lol: :thumb: Apart from being an ugly cvnt your looking pretty big :whistling:

Whats with the test prop mate? Also when you starting the new blast?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> 116kg @Chelsea you fat t**t :lol: :thumb: Apart from being an ugly cvnt your looking pretty big :whistling:
> 
> Whats with the test prop mate? Also when you starting the new blast?


Haha! Cheers mate (i think)

The Test Prop is to get things moving and get things in my system quickly mate, getting some Pharma Clen tomorrow too actually, gonna start low and just use 20mcg in the morning before the cardio, hoping to retain as much size as i can but get a bit leaner.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Cheers mate (i think)
> 
> The Test Prop is to get things moving and get things in my system quickly mate, getting some Pharma Clen tomorrow too actually, gonna start low and just use 20mcg in the morning before the cardio, hoping to retain as much size as i can but get a bit leaner.


Sounds good, i used clen for the first time ever for about 3 weeks... went up to 40mcg a day... wasnt really the biggest fan! It wasnt Pharma though so next time i may try pharma and take a lower dose!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Sounds good, i used clen for the first time ever for about 3 weeks... went up to 40mcg a day... wasnt really the biggest fan! It wasnt Pharma though so next time i may try pharma and take a lower dose!


Ive used Wildcat before and thats bang on but i dont want to start on 50mcg so chose the Pharma stuff as its only 20mcg per tab, means i wont look like Ali at work!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

20mins cardio done yesterday morning.

Took a quick snap of the legs this morning too:










Managed to score some Pharma Aromasin too! Literally rarer than rocking horse sh1t!










And here's breakfast, 130g yogurt, 27g protein:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

27g protein..... 28g is the sweet spot mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> 27g protein..... 28g is the sweet spot mate


Fck, no wonder im so small! I take it you're on 26g?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Just started reading your journal - just started seriously this year myself, also no coach. Hoping to pick up some stuff from other people who compete.

Will be following! Keep it up!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night:

*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 15

140kg x 12

160kg x 12

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

98kg x 10

112kg x 12

133kg x 12 - few spotted.

*Hammer Low Row:*

80kg x 12

120kg x 12

160kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

119kg x 12

*Seated Row:*

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

Back is sore today, grabbed myself some Neuro Pharma Sust as i love Sust and ive been meaning to use it for a while now, as a consequence of the Test im on, im getting full rock ons in the morning, just to go to the toilet i have to stand there thinking about other stuff to sort it out!! Madness.

More will be going in tonight, probably 1ml Sust, 1ml Prop, 3ml Primo  Stanavar is in too, taking 2 a day for this week then 3 a day for next week.

5 weeks and 6 days till Vegas.

Fasted cardio was done this morning again for 20mins, 4iu just before i went out too. Clen will start in the morning tomorrow too.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Cardio @Chelsea?!?! Never thought I'd see the day! You'll be training abs next lol

Bet you have to use a reinforced treadmill you fat fvcker


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Cardio @Chelsea?!?! Never thought I'd see the day! You'll be training abs next lol
> 
> Bet you have to use a reinforced treadmill you fat fvcker


You cnut :lol: mate, with Vegas and the Olympia looming (blatant guest posing) i'll need to be a little leaner so cardio 3-4 times a week, fasted with the dog is perfect plus 20mcg of Clen in the morning and 4iu Hyge


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sadly cutting didn't go so well today as it was my birthday....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Sadly cutting didn't go so well today as it was my birthday....


OMG!!! Not at all jealous!

Happy birthday big guy! x


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Some cool pictures and nice faces you fat cvnt :lol: Looks like youve got some food to eat


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> OMG!!! Not at all jealous!
> 
> Happy birthday big guy! x


Haha, i might need some help eating them.......



> Some cool pictures and nice faces you fat cvnt :lol: Looks like youve got some food to eat


Hahaha charming! No sh1t mate, im gonna have to store it, cant be eating this lot when im trying to lean up, had enough already, im the mood for getting lean so i wont be tempted past today.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> Sadly cutting didn't go so well today as it was my birthday....


EPIC!!!!!

You might need a bigger gym bag for your stash lol.

Happy birthday Phillipa


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> EPIC!!!!! You might need a bigger gym bag for your stash lol. Happy birthday Phillipa


Cheers mate, im not sure there are anymore Reeses left in the world!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, i might need some help eating them.......
> 
> Hahaha charming! No sh1t mate, im gonna have to store it, cant be eating this lot when im trying to lean up, had enough already, im the mood for getting lean so i wont be tempted past today.


Deal! I nearly actually bought some Reese's PJ's the other week, the I thought that's just too sad!


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Happy birthday big boy!! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy 30th fatty


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

> Sadly cutting didn't go so well today as it was my birthday....


Happy b/day big man  think you need to share dem Reeses


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Deal! I nearly actually bought some Reese's PJ's the other week, the I thought that's just too sad!


Well i have the T shirt now, which i will be training in as orange is a horrendous colour really :lol:

Were those Pj's crotchless? 



> Happy birthday big boy!! :tongue:


Cheers mate!



> Happy 30th fatty


Haha thanks mate, cant believe im in a new decade!!



> Happy b/day big man
> 
> 
> 
> think you need to share dem Reeses


Mate i actually do! They are taking up my whole cupboard at home and im trying to diet a bit!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clen is in today, and on top of the Stanavar I'll be taking 50mg Anavar too so total 150mg Var 50mg Winny:










Clen is in as well, just one tab a day:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I used the sopharma clens during my cut, only because I ran out of Alpha Pharma Astraleans. Didn't rate them at all tbh

What do you think of them or is it too early to say @Chelsea?

Edit: just read you've started them today lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I used the sopharma clens during my cut, only because I ran out of Alpha Pharma Astraleans. Didn't rate them at all tbh
> 
> What do you think of them or is it too early to say @Chelsea?
> 
> Edit: just read you've started them today lol


Oh really? How much were you using? I'll let you know tomoz mate as only took 20mcg today, was fckin boiling though haha.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Well i have the T shirt now, which i will be training in as orange is a horrendous colour really :lol:
> 
> Were those Pj's crotchless?
> 
> ...


Erm, don't think Reese's do crotchless PJ's, but as I didn't get them, I guess that makes them 100% crotchless!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I used the sopharma clens during my cut, only because I ran out of Alpha Pharma Astraleans. Didn't rate them at all tbh
> 
> What do you think of them or is it too early to say @Chelsea?
> 
> Edit: just read you've started them today lol


Mate I've taken 40mcg and I'm shaking like Michael J Fox!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate I've taken 40mcg and I'm shaking like Michael J Fox!!


Hmmm, maybe I'm just immune to them then!

A few members on here have said how sh!te they are too so I'm not alone.

Anyway, crack on as they seem to be working lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Hmmm, maybe I'm just immune to them then!
> 
> A few members on here have said how sh!te they are too so I'm not alone.
> 
> Anyway, crack on as they seem to be working lol


Yea it's an odd one but then again I haven't used Clen or any other stims for years.

Yea it's not going bad mate....










Taken last night after legs so no pump.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hits a lat spread after a leg session...I know your legs are like twigs but you could have taken an advantage of them having a pump and looking half decent 

Happy birthday mate, hope you had a good one! Not jealous of that Reese's haul one bit...something else I need to add to my post show blow out!!

Switched from cooper sust to NP sust a little whole ago, havent noticed any difference, still awesome 

Then again all NP oils so far have been spot on!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I used the sopharma clens during my cut, only because I ran out of Alpha Pharma Astraleans. Didn't rate them at all tbh
> 
> What do you think of them or is it too early to say @Chelsea?
> 
> Edit: just read you've started them today lol


their v cheap

heard they where pony flooded the market


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello mate, got a couple questions for you if you don't mind.

Regards to GH how long have you been on it? And have you found its made a noticeable difference since you've run it? I know you was around the 17 stone mark before you started running it.

I know your a big fan with test and deca, what have you found is the best ratio when running it? Admittedly I have run it once but hated the water from it and I was only running 750 test, 300 deca.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Hits a lat spread after a leg session...I know your legs are like twigs but you could have taken an advantage of them having a pump and looking half decent
> 
> Happy birthday mate, hope you had a good one! Not jealous of that Reese's haul one bit...something else I need to add to my post show blow out!!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Pumped legs look sh1te, they lose all definition, i put a leg pic up a couple pages back.

Damn right you're jealous! Yea man the NP Sust is sexual, the Prop is wicked too, no pip at all and i can feel that im on it, christ, i never usually have a short temper but i have been getting wound up recently by the smallest thing.



> Hello mate, got a couple questions for you if you don't mind.
> 
> Regards to GH how long have you been on it? And have you found its made a noticeable difference since you've run it? I know you was around the 17 stone mark before you started running it.
> 
> I know your a big fan with test and deca, what have you found is the best ratio when running it? Admittedly I have run it once but hated the water from it and I was only running 750 test, 300 deca.


I wouldnt be using it if it didnt make a difference you mong, gh is great is you can use it consistently at a decent dose, doing it for a month wont do an awful lot.

Never run Deca higher than 500mg, i dont stick to a ratio, i just plan the dose im going to use and go for it mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple other shots that were taken on Thursday:


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

> Hahahaha! Pumped legs look sh1te, they lose all definition, i put a leg pic up a couple pages back.
> 
> Damn right you're jealous! Yea man the NP Sust is sexual, the Prop is wicked too, no pip at all and i can feel that im on it, christ, i never usually have a short temper but i have been getting wound up recently by the smallest thing.
> 
> ...


I didn't explain myself very well but got the answer I needed haha.

Your a high test guy yourself aren't you?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Pumped legs look sh1te, they lose all definition, i put a leg pic up a couple pages back.
> 
> Damn right you're jealous! Yea man the NP Sust is sexual, the Prop is wicked too, no pip at all and i can feel that im on it, christ, i never usually have a short temper but i have been getting wound up recently by the smallest thing.


Funny you should say that, since switching to NP sust I'm finding that I'm getting really frustrated/pissed off at even the smallest things, never had this before

This s**t must be good :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Love handles look well ya fat cùnt!  HAHAHAHAHAH looking big mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Added this to the cycle, 2ml has gone in tonight:










Squatted 180kg for the first time in years, knees still a bit sore doing it which is annoying:

https://vimeo.com/136247205

@Lorian - i uploaded this video via tapatalk but it doesnt seem to work, any thoughts mate?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Added this to the cycle, 2ml has gone in tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this mast! I dont cycle without it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Did some pics on Saturday which were 9 days since the last ones:

5 cardio sessions done in the morning and cleaned up diet from any bad food:


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking great dude..... apart from the velvet bottoms your're sporting!!!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking massive


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking great dude..... apart from the velvet bottoms your're sporting!!!


Haha whats wrong with the joggers?



> Looking massive


Cheers mate, gonna get the bike out tonight and do a couple of early morning cardio sessions as only did 1 last week as the dog is off competing (agility) so i have no real reason to get up and walk :-( should mean by the end of this week condition will be even tighter.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh and by the way.......

Olympia tickets are booked, i will be in Vegas and sitting in the second row in the stand watching the finals!! Cant fcking wait!!!!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Did some pics on Saturday which were 9 days since the last ones:
> 
> 5 cardio sessions done in the morning and cleaned up diet from any bad food:


fvckin beast! Great log too :thumbup1:


----------



## e1usive (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow you're a beast my friend, keep it up.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking leaner within a week fatty... what sort of cals you on?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking leaner within a week fatty... what sort of cals you on?


Haha thanks mate, like i said i only did 1 cardio session last week and havent done any this week so all is going well. Gonna set up the exercise bike tonight so that i can do some tomorrow morning and maybe Friday too.

No idea on cals mate, might try to work them out later actually, still very high i should imagine.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night was awesome!

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 7

120kg x 10

150kg x 10 - spotted on the last couple - massive pb!

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 6

140kg x 10 - this actually felt pretty easy.

150kg x 8

*Incline Flye's:*

20kg x 12

35kg x 12

45kg x 10

*Machine Flye's:*

Full stack x 15 reps

*Machine Incline Press:*

Full stack x 15 reps

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 12

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

Done - awesome session, was really surprised at strength on flat after all that incline, weight is flying up on the bar


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night was awesome!
> 
> *Incline Bench:*
> 
> ...


Why dont you start throwing some heavy weights around instead of all these light ones?  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Them fvcking traps again @Chelsea!!!!

Back looks awesome and chest is thick all over!

If it wasn't for that face, I'd definitely motorboat those breasts, fullhomo :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Why dont you start throwing some heavy weights around instead of all these light ones?  :thumb: :lol:


Haha, i better throw your mrs around then ;-)



> Them fvcking traps again @Chelsea!!!!
> 
> Back looks awesome and chest is thick all over!
> 
> If it wasn't for that face, I'd definitely motorboat those breasts, fullhomo :lol:


Such a charmer.... who the fck said i would let you motorboat me?..................................of course i would 

Actually had a sports massage yesterday by a guy who is the team physio for the GB Olympic team and was their physio during the Olympics in 2012 too! Safe to say it was horrendous pain but the good news is:

Knee and elbow joints are perfectly fine, the pain is literally due to not stretching which is probably 99% of bodybuilders problems so from here on in, i will be stretching at the end of every session then i can batter squats how i used to without such savage joint pain.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, i better throw your mrs around then ;-)
> 
> Such a charmer.... who the fck said i would let you motorboat me?..................................of course i would
> 
> ...


Wow low blow that fat boy  She not heavy shes just on the large side  :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Wow low blow that fat boy  She not heavy shes just on the large side  :lol:


Hahahahaha! Larger than you......then again thats not hard


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! Larger than you......then again thats not hard


Cvnt :lol: I suppose if you weren't such an ugly fvcker i may be jealous but with that face i have nothing to worry about :thumb:

Whats current diet looking like?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Chelsea come on fatty i want to know what diets like


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> @Chelsea come on fatty i want to know what diets like


Ok diet is usually something like this:

7:30am - 200g greek yog with 1 scoop whey isolate.

10:30am - 200g chicken/red meat with 150g carbs, 2 rice cakes with peanut butter.

1pm - 200g chicken/red meat with 150g carbs, 2 rice cakes with peanut butter.

4pm - 150g chicken/red meat with 100g carbs, 2 rice cakes with peanut butter, 1 banana.

5pm - train

6:30pm - 2 scoops whey isolate, 1.5 scoops highly branched cyclic dextrin.

7:30pm - 200g chicken/red meat with 150g carbs.

10m - time release protein with few handfuls of cashews and peanuts.

All supps are GoNutrition.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Ok diet is usually something like this:
> 
> 7:30am - 200g greek yog with 1 scoop whey isolate.
> 
> ...


Fat t**t...  :lol: stop pushing GN too TPW is the one  Thats more than my bulking diet im sure :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Fat t**t...  :lol: stop pushing GN too TPW is the one  Thats more than my bulking diet im sure :lol:


Tempted to report you for lying about TPW! Hahaha its more than your bulking diet because i have muscle that i have to feed, you could probably have 1 mass gainer shake a day and that would keep your muscle


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Tempted to report you for lying about TPW! Hahaha its more than your bulking diet because i have muscle that i have to feed, you could probably have 1 mass gainer shake a day and that would keep your muscle


Don't even go there mate, my diet at the moment is horrendous, I am living in between hotels in Leeds and Manchester and then the Mrs' and mine! fu**ing nightmare for food prep 

Muscle building is on a back burner at the moment with work


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Don't even go there mate, my diet at the moment is horrendous, I am living in between hotels in Leeds and Manchester and then the Mrs' and mine! fu**ing nightmare for food prep
> 
> Muscle building is on a back burner at the moment with work


Hard enough when just at home so this must be a nightmare mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well to say the least!

Legs.... How they doing? Looked good last time iirc.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hard enough when just at home so this must be a nightmare mate.


Food prep doesnt happen mate, im just maintaining on a relative diet from supermarkets at the moment! Be done in 8/10 weeks and then time to knuckle down again!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking well to say the least!
> 
> Legs.... How they doing? Looked good last time iirc.


Thanks mate, they are coming along but still behind the top half, squatting again which is good for them and now i have to stretch them religiously to make sure i don't get knee pain they are always getting some sort of attention.

Trying to fit some sort of extra leg work in the week so they get hit twice is also another option but its time holding me back.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, they are coming along but still behind the top half, squatting again which is good for them and now i have to stretch them religiously to make sure i don't get knee pain they are always getting some sort of attention.
> 
> Trying to fit some sort of extra leg work in the week so they get hit twice is also another option but its time holding me back.


Synthol will help 

I've sacked legs off for a while, knee is fooked and it's not like I'm getting on stage but they're still decent ️



Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, they are coming along but still behind the top half, squatting again which is good for them and now i have to stretch them religiously to make sure i don't get knee pain they are always getting some sort of attention.
> 
> Trying to fit some sort of extra leg work in the week so they get hit twice is also another option but its time holding me back.


Synthol will help 

I've sacked legs off for a while, knee is fooked and it's not like I'm getting on stage but they're still decent ️


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

These last few sessions ive really noticed that my strength has gone through the roof and im busting PB's left right and centre:

*Bent Over Rows:*

90kg x 12

140kg x 12

190kg x 12 - savage but awesome

*Hammer Low Row:*

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

160kg x 12

*Lat Pull Down:*

91kg x 12 - usually start on 84kg

98kg x 10

126kg x 10

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

91kg x 12

105kg x 12

133kg x 10 - think this is a PB

*Seated Cable Row:*

98kg x 12 - just a feeler set then go all out on the final one

126kg x 12 - havent done this weight in a long time, felt great though.

Finished with biceps but cant be ar$ed to list the weights but it wasnt a massive session, 9 sets total.

Pinning tonight:

2ml NP - Sust

3ml NP - Primo E

2ml WC - Mast E

Stanavar being used daily, love the stuff, something about Winstrol just changes the look of my physique, strength shoots up too, love the stuff.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> These last few sessions ive really noticed that my strength has gone through the roof and im busting PB's left right and centre:
> 
> *Bent Over Rows:*
> 
> ...


Thought you were using a rip blend mate? Or at least Test and tren :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Thought you were using a rip blend mate? Or at least Test and tren :lol:


Nah mate, no Tren for me, haven't used it in 13months now, tried to avoid it as i get too touchy on it to be honest. Tempted to throw some Ace in the week leading up to Vegas though haha.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Will be keeping an eye in here, expect copious amounts of abuse, and a smattering of advice.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple videos from Fridays shoulder session:

60kg dumbell presses x 6, completely unspotted - PB

Sadly the camera lens needed wiping!!






Then, 300kg shrugs x 12 reps:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Couple videos from Fridays shoulder session:
> 
> 60kg dumbell presses x 6, completely unspotted - PB
> 
> ...


The DB Press - we couldnt tell its you sorry :lol: Lens is to blurry 

I also wouldnt call them shrugs.... bouncing shrugs maybe


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Diet has been good and clean. Morning cardio has been done every day this week so thats 3 sessions done. Vegas is 1 week and 6 days away now. Olympia is 2 weeks on Saturday, determined to go out there with fairly visible abs.

Training has been brilliant, even with the cardio, PB's are getting smashed and weights are flying up yet condition is improving, very happy.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> The DB Press - we couldnt tell its you sorry :lol: Lens is to blurry
> 
> I also wouldnt call them shrugs.... bouncing shrugs maybe


Bouncing shrugs maybe, but they're obviously working on old coat hanger traps lol!

Proper strict form on those 60kg db's though @Chelsea, impressive sh!t man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Bouncing shrugs maybe, but they're obviously working on old coat hanger traps lol!
> 
> Proper strict form on those 60kg db's though @Chelsea, impressive sh!t man


Hahahaha cheers mate. Yea the 60kg's dont even feel that heavy when im holding them now! First rep flies up! How is everything with you, you gonna finally compete?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So this happened last night:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

160kg x 5

180kg x 6 - huge pb!!






Then went over to incline and did 140kg x 8!!! Then 100kg x 20 reps!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> So this happened last night:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


Credit where credit is due there fat boy... that is good lifting  Makes my 140 x 1 seem fvcking gay :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So this happened last night:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


Holy fvck man!!!

That looked easy too tbh, your strength is just ridiculous!!

Me compete? Nah fvck that, although I could do the over 40's next year, how depressing is that?! :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Strong benching mate, good job.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Holy fvck man!!!
> 
> That looked easy too tbh, your strength is just ridiculous!!
> 
> Me compete? Nah fvck that, although I could do the over 40's next year, how depressing is that?! :lol:


Haha thanks mate, it actually felt reasonably easy, i reckon i have the 200kg in there or maybe more.

SHUTUP! You serious! I know you were old as fck and tiny but i didnt realise that old! You should do it though mate, those arms need to be on stage!



> Strong benching mate, good job.


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Some update pictures:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking great mate!

did u say you also do hyges eod pre wo?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking great mate!
> 
> did u say you also do hyges eod pre wo?


Thanks mate. Gone back to using them post workout.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@Chelsea just been flicking through reading a few journals and logs, looking mint on the pics and strong on the 180kg bench. How did you find the Olympia ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> @Chelsea just been flicking through reading a few journals and logs, looking mint on the pics and strong on the 180kg bench. How did you find the Olympia ?


Olympia was awesome mate, was out in Vegas for a week, still horrendously jet lagged now and i got back Tues morning!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Olympia was awesome mate, was out in Vegas for a week, still horrendously jet lagged now and i got back Tues morning!!


What did you think of Vegas ? Fancying going maybe Jan next year, apparently taking a viagra will help with jet lag, I can't remember where I heard it from


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hope you enjoyed Vegas mate!! Somewhere I would love to go!! How many hookers did you nail 

Competing this year or adding mass?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> What did you think of Vegas ? Fancying going maybe Jan next year, apparently taking a viagra will help with jet lag, I can't remember where I heard it from


Hahaha you just want me to walk around the office with a stiffy dont you!!? 2nd time to Vegas mate, absolutely love it there, American people are just so friendly and its always a good vibe, would happily just live there.



> Hope you enjoyed Vegas mate!! Somewhere I would love to go!! How many hookers did you nail
> 
> Competing this year or adding mass?


You would love it mate! Hookers???? Didn't need them mate American chicks loooooooooove English guys, especially if you have a bit of muscle!! ;-) adding mass this year then looking to compete in April potentially.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha you just want me to walk around the office with a stiffy dont you!!? 2nd time to Vegas mate, absolutely love it there, American people are just so friendly and its always a good vibe, would happily just live there.You would love it mate! Hookers???? Didn't need them mate American chicks loooooooooove English guys, especially if you have a bit of muscle!! ;-) adding mass this year then looking to compete in April potentially.


Haha bet your thinking a wonder if he's right, to take the blue pill or not, I'll have to get there soon

Vegas a mean not your office haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Haha bet your thinking a wonder if he's right, to take the blue pill or not, I'll have to get there soon
> 
> Vegas a mean not your office haha


Hahahahaha! I do have some NP Cialis in my bag.......could make training tonight interesting!

Forgot to upload this before i left for Vegas, the week after i did 180kg x 6 i did 190kg x 3:


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! I do have some NP Cialis in my bag.......could make training tonight interesting!
> 
> Forgot to upload this before i left for Vegas, the week after i did 180kg x 6 i did 190kg x 3:


Very impressive $hit mate...... you fooker.....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Very impressive $hit mate...... you fooker.....


Haha thanks mate. Bit annoying as the first rep was fine but the second went all wobbly and kinda lost rhythm and balance. Suppose 3 isnt bad.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Man this first time I looked in here journals are always a bit too long to read in work or at home with kids hanging out of me haha but that's a mental bench going start reading from the start


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Man this first time I looked in here journals are always a bit too long to read in work or at home with kids hanging out of me haha but that's a mental bench going start reading from the start


Haha 25 pages to get through mate. Maybe start about 10 pages back when i started this cycle for the Olympia.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

some impressive lifting phil, chest is definitely a focal point for you... just caught your bench pb on youtube earlier so thought i best come in and catch up on this!

found much benefit to the hyges post workout instead of before bed? may switch if so.

also i was thinking the other day... how long you been lifting for now then? coming to 4 years for me in jan - gone really quick!

xx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> some impressive lifting phil, chest is definitely a focal point for you... just caught your bench pb on youtube earlier so thought i best come in and catch up on this!
> 
> found much benefit to the hyges post workout instead of before bed? may switch if so.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, haha yea chest has always been there, even back when i was boxing i just developed a chest from press ups, genetics i guess.

Yea prefer Hyge post workout mate, feel thats a good time to take it to improve recovery directly after training.

Christ, i think i started lifting when i was 17/18 at school, but realistically, the last 3-4 years have been the most serious and certainly the last 2 years have been the most consistent in terms of diet and everything else. I find i also train much smarter now.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So after being in Vegas since Tuesday 15th Sep and came back Tuesday 22nd Sep, i finally trained on the Friday i came back, was expecting horrendous strength loss but it was actually ok especially considering i had been parting every night, drinking and getting a few hours sleep at best:

Here was roughly what i did for Shoulders:

*Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 8 maybe 10 with a spot but cant remember.

*Shrugs:*

went up to 260kg for 12 so that wasnt bad either.

So strength was there or there abouts considering i was savagely jet lagged as well. Going to actually keep up the early morning cardio, so will walk the dog at 6am as many mornings as i can so that i can stay in shape in the off season to make it easier for when im dieting in the new year.

*Gear update:*

Was jabbing 750mg Neuro Pharma Sust, and 600mg Wildcat Mast E, was also using Neuro Pharma Stanavar which i have to say is fcknig brilliant! Been an awesome cycle and the condition and size i went with to Vegas even i was impressed with, people were asking me if i was competing in the Olympia!! So it was time and money well spent. Abs have definitely faded a bit since i got home and have eaten everything in site, but this week is the start of the clean diet again with minimal treats and maximal growth.

Planning to stay on for the next 6 weeks to finish this cycle then cruise then start up again ready to prep for April. Very excited.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

> Thanks mate, haha yea chest has always been there, even back when i was boxing i just developed a chest from press ups, genetics i guess.
> 
> Yea prefer Hyge post workout mate, feel thats a good time to take it to improve recovery directly after training.
> 
> Christ, i think i started lifting when i was 17/18 at school, but realistically, the last 3-4 years have been the most serious and certainly the last 2 years have been the most consistent in terms of diet and everything else. I find i also train much smarter now.


and what age are you now philly?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> So after being in Vegas since Tuesday 15th Sep and came back Tuesday 22nd Sep, i finally trained on the Friday i came back, was expecting horrendous strength loss but it was actually ok especially considering i had been parting every night, drinking and getting a few hours sleep at best:
> 
> Here was roughly what i did for Shoulders:
> 
> ...


How are you finding the 600mg WC Mast mate. I decided just to go with Test at 500mg pw and mast at 600mg per week for my show prep demo run, I will save the tren for next run before the show so interested to know how you think 600mg is?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> and what age are you now philly?


Turned 30 in August mate.



> How are you finding the 600mg WC Mast mate. I decided just to go with Test at 500mg pw and mast at 600mg per week for my show prep demo run, I will save the tren for next run before the show so interested to know how you think 600mg is?


Love the Mast mate, WC is so nice and thin to jab too, absolutely no pip either which is nice. 600mg is a really good dose, ive been absolutely destroying pb's too which you wouldnt really associate with this sort of cycle but strength has gone through the roof, really impressed. Like i said NP Stanavar is being run alongside it too and thats fkcing awesome, i reckon Winny is probably my favourite oral.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's how I looked after a week parting in Vegas, few hours sleep every night and some serious jet lag!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Turned 30 in August mate.
> 
> Love the Mast mate, WC is so nice and thin to jab too, absolutely no pip either which is nice. 600mg is a really good dose, ive been absolutely destroying pb's too which you wouldnt really associate with this sort of cycle but strength has gone through the roof, really impressed. Like i said NP Stanavar is being run alongside it too and thats fkcing awesome, i reckon Winny is probably my favourite oral.


Im defo going to chuck some winnie in at the end 

Looking ace kid.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Im defo going to chuck some winnie in at the end
> 
> Looking ace kid.


Cheers mate, bottom abs fade so fast though haha! Out in Vegas due to lack of food, good diet before and cardio i was looking lean! In that pic i feel like i lost it all over night haha! Like i said, going to keep the cardio going though. Did 20mins with the dog this morning.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> So after being in Vegas since Tuesday 15th Sep and came back Tuesday 22nd Sep, i finally trained on the Friday i came back, was expecting horrendous strength loss but it was actually ok especially considering i had been parting every night, drinking and getting a few hours sleep at best:
> 
> Here was roughly what i did for Shoulders:
> 
> ...


nice, 1 year plan is going well, how long will your cruise be?

have you had any blood work whilst you've stayed on and cruised etc?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> nice, 1 year plan is going well, how long will your cruise be?
> 
> have you had any blood work whilst you've stayed on and cruised etc?


No blood work done, i really should to be honest but im sure like 99% of people on here, its something that is just forgotten about, plus i hate giving blood/having blood tests!

Cruise will be as long as possble, gonna be on this cycle for another 6 weeks which will take me to mid November, then come off until the new year and start back on in January so i can get a good solid 4 weeks of hard heavy training in before starting prep.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

How was Olympia? Worth the tickets you got? Any pics?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> How was Olympia? Worth the tickets you got? Any pics?


Olympia was awesome! Loved it! Proper gives you the appetite to compete. I'll upload a few pics now actually.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> *the condition and size i went with to Vegas even i was impressed with, people were asking me if i was competing in the Olympia!!*


dont fvcking lie fat boy :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> dont fvcking lie fat boy :lol:


Jealousy is an ugly colour mate, you shouldn't wear it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Jealousy is an ugly colour mate, you shouldn't wear it


Eye mate whats to be jealous of  30 years old, ugly and a fatty? :thumb: Dont worry mate you can have some of my looks and age if you need too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Few pics from Vegas:































Even saw Markus Ruhl outside! Still a beast!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics from Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics them like mate, what size r ur arms lookin big Ya sell


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Good pics them like mate, what size r ur arms lookin big Ya sell


Cheers mate. Fck knows ive never actually measured them. Been giving them a beasting over the last few months as felt they were lagging so im just glad they are looking decent


----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

sweet pics. The fu**ing arms on you tho!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> sweet pics. The fu**ing arms on you tho!


Haha thanks very much


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks awesome mate. Glad you had a good time. Cant wait to go a shooting range when i go :thumb: How much did it cost you all in if you dont mind sharing mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looks awesome mate. Glad you had a good time. Cant wait to go a shooting range when i go :thumb: How much did it cost you all in if you dont mind sharing mate?


6 nights and 7 days staying at New York New York and flying with Virgin was £1100. Tickets for the Olympia were about £170 i think but there were much cheaper ones available but we wanted to be as close as possible.

Its an awesome place mate, didn't want to leave.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate. Fck knows ive never actually measured them. Been giving them a beasting over the last few months as felt they were lagging so im just glad they are looking decent


My arms are my weak point but they never seem to grow, any tips like


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks awesome, worth getting the better tickets then?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> My arms are my weak point but they never seem to grow, any tips like


Twice a week mate. I do biceps with Back and again on Saturday, then Triceps with Chest and again with shoulders on Friday.



> Looks awesome, worth getting the better tickets then?


Definitely, was nice being that bit closer although the big screens are really good and all in HD so you see a lot from them. There's about 7 of them dotted about.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Twice a week mate. I do biceps with Back and again on Saturday, then Triceps with Chest and again with shoulders on Friday.Definitely, was nice being that bit closer although the big screens are really good and all in HD so you see a lot from them. There's about 7 of them dotted about.


Sweet I've actually just started finishing chest with drop sets on tris and light bi work after back so hopefully it'll bring them up


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics from Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> Even saw Markus Ruhl outside! Still a beast!


Ruhl is a freak lol. Seems like a really nice bloke too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Sweet I've actually just started finishing chest with drop sets on tris and light bi work after back so hopefully it'll bring them up


Mate sack off the drop sets and light stuff, heavy, well controlled reps whilst constantly pushing the boundaries to lift more or get more reps with that weight is the only way they will grow. I had a similar mindset before about doing light stuff at the end and just pumping them up but it did nothing really. Drop sets and other similar techniques have their place but arms have to be treated like every other body-part.

Put it this way, if you were doing chest, would you just be doing drop sets and light work on it and then expect growth?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Mate sack off the drop sets and light stuff, heavy, well controlled reps whilst constantly pushing the boundaries to lift more or get more reps with that weight is the only way they will grow. I had a similar mindset before about doing light stuff at the end and just pumping them up but it did nothing really. Drop sets and other similar techniques have their place but arms have to be treated like every other body-part.
> 
> Put it this way, if you were doing chest, would you just be doing drop sets and light work on it and then expect growth?


True mate cheers, so even after chest and back I should try and lift heavier ? And the same on arms day usually train arms once a week on there own but between 6-12 reps for 12-16 sets each


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> True mate cheers, so even after chest and back I should try and lift heavier ? And the same on arms day usually train arms once a week on there own but between 6-12 reps for 12-16 sets each


100% mate! After chest and back you have to give them just as much effort as any other muscle group.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics from Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> Even saw Markus Ruhl outside! Still a beast!


looks like it was an awesome trip mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> looks like it was an awesome trip mate


It was mate, that was just a couple pictures too ;-)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So chest last night went rather epically!! I was expecting to be weak as fck after partying for a week and not training for a week and a half!

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8 - felt so easy, like i could have done 12

160kg x 8 - might have even been 10 with a spot but call it 8 for now.

*Incline Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12 - felt like a warm up

50kg x 12 - too light

65kg (heaviest dumbells there) - 12 full reps no spot!

*Incline Dumbell Flye's:*

25kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10!! - full deep reps too!

*Machine Flye's:*

105kg x 12

140kg x 12 - full stack

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 12

+20kg x 12

+40kg x 12

Fcking awesome session, felt strong as anything, taken completely by surprise as i thought it would take a week or so to get back into the swing of things. Only problem is i got cramp all night in my chest and in my triceps too! Savage.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So chest last night went rather epically!! I was expecting to be weak as fck after partying for a week and not training for a week and a half!
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


Animal


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> No blood work done, i really should to be honest but im sure like 99% of people on here, its something that is just forgotten about, plus i hate giving blood/having blood tests!
> 
> Cruise will be as long as possble, gonna be on this cycle for another 6 weeks which will take me to mid November, then come off until the new year and start back on in January so i can get a good solid 4 weeks of hard heavy training in before starting prep.


sounds like a plan, might do the same


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just jabbed 3ml of this in the right delt


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday was fcking brilliant too, im still sore today from it!

*Bent Over Rows:*

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

150kg x 15

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 10

91kg x 10

112kg x 12

*Hammer Low Row:*

Worked up to 80kg a side i think and smashed out 12

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

91kg x 10

98kg x 10

119kg x 12

*Seated Row:*

98kg x 10

119kg x 12

Awesome session, lats are still in pieces after it!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Just jabbed 3ml of this in the right delt


Just did my first one of 3ml in my right glute with 1.5ml of test 

Cant wait to see what 600mg mast does as I have never used ti past 400 and loved it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Just did my first one of 3ml in my right glute with 1.5ml of test
> 
> Cant wait to see what 600mg mast does as I have never used ti past 400 and loved it.


I have zero pip from that shoulder shot, such lovely stuff haha.

Mast is wicked mate, a bit extra should help you along nicely.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> I have zero pip from that shoulder shot, such lovely stuff haha.
> 
> Mast is wicked mate, a bit extra should help you along nicely.


I love it, I never cycle without it but I have never used past 400.

Going to get some NP Oxy and Winnie too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was good too, only been squatting again for 5 weeks and in between that i missed the last 2 weeks due to Vegas so was quite impressed:

*Leg Extension:*

91kg x 15

98kg x 12

119kg x 12 - full stack

*Squats:*

80kg x 15

90kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

155kg x 8 - didnt even feel that heavy






*Hack Squat:*

100kg x 15

150kg x 12

200kg x 12 - savage

*Leg Extension:*

3 sets x 105kg - as much as i could manage to get towards 15 reps.

*Standing Calf Raises:*

12plates x 12

15 plates x 12

20plates x 12 x 2 sets

*Seated Calf Raises:*

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

60kg x 12


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

New scales purchased as the last ones were absolute sh1te, Salter is the only way to go:










Then first solid meal of the day, 10am 110g rice, 190g cooked burgers. 2 rice cakes and peanut butter after:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night was good too, only been squatting again for 5 weeks and in between that i missed the last 2 weeks due to Vegas so was quite impressed:
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> ...


No pics of your legs ?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Looks like everything going well!! Solid lifts mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Backs looking decent, this was unpumped on shoulder day


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Backs looking decent, this was unpumped on shoulder day


Great lower back too which you don't always see!!

Great journal mate, lift heavy...eat quality food...modest gear and you grow.. go figure


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Great lower back too which you don't always see!!
> 
> Great journal mate, lift heavy...eat quality food...modest gear and you grow.. go figure


Thanks mate. Goes to show, it's all just about consistency, but consistently good.

Just smashing legs now so they are up to the standard of upper body.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Great lower back too which you don't always see!!
> 
> Great journal mate, lift heavy...eat quality food...modest gear and you grow.. go figure


Looking good mate, are you trying to gain or cut now


----------



## Forced (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking good indeed. Very massive 

How is diet like.. daily amount of calories consumed and macros? Sorry if it's already mentioned somewhere!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking good mate, are you trying to gain or cut now


Gain mate, but stay in good condition.



> Looking good indeed. Very massive
> 
> How is diet like.. daily amount of calories consumed and macros? Sorry if it's already mentioned somewhere!


Thanks mate. Think i posted a typical days eating a few pages back, i'll see if i can find it.


----------



## Forced (Oct 3, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Gain mate, but stay in good condition.
> 
> Thanks mate. Think i posted a typical days eating a few pages back, i'll see if i can find it.


Found it - page 24 :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Backs looking decent, this was unpumped on shoulder day


You are making me want to bulk when I am in prep haha!

Looking ace champ.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Found it - page 24 :thumb


Haha nice one 



> You are making me want to bulk when I am in prep haha!
> 
> Looking ace champ.


Hahahaha sorry about that mate. When are you competing?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Backs looking decent, this was unpumped on shoulder day


Amazing Mate. Some serious thickness right there :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha nice one
> 
> Hahahaha sorry about that mate. When are you competing?


Next Year mate.I am doing demo run now to see how my body reacts to the diet, training and aas ect so I will know what to do better next year


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Amazing Mate. Some serious thickness right there :thumbup1:


Cheers bud, years of training and heavy lifting, just hope that when i diet down for the stage i keep most of it.



> Next Year mate.I am doing demo run now to see how my body reacts to the diet, training and aas ect so I will know what to do better next year


Fair play, when next year though? April.....with me?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers bud, years of training and heavy lifting, just hope that when i diet down for the stage i keep most of it.
> 
> Fair play, when next year though? April.....with me?


Are you doing the UKBFF in April? If so I may go to that one. Ill be doing classic class though 86kg and its my first time so first timers lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Are you doing the UKBFF in April? If so I may go to that one. Ill be doing classic class though 86kg and its my first time so first timers lol


Yea mate that was the plan, either that or Nabba as I've heard very good things about them.

Classics? That's cute 

Few pics after chest and tris tonight, managed 180kg x 7 reps tonight!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Are you doing the UKBFF in April? If so I may go to that one. Ill be doing classic class though 86kg and its my first time so first timers lol


classics and first timers are two different classes


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate that was the plan, either that or Nabba as I've heard very good things about them.
> 
> Classics? That's cute
> 
> Few pics after chest and tris tonight, managed 180kg x 7 reps tonight!!!


Looking better than the other pics dude, chest looks full as, massive motivation


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> Looking better than the other pics dude, chest looks full as, massive motivation


Cheers mate, think all the blood in my body was in chest and tris that might be why 

Absolutely loving it right now, pb's are getting ruined!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate that was the plan, either that or Nabba as I've heard very good things about them.
> 
> Classics? That's cute
> 
> Few pics after chest and tris tonight, managed 180kg x 7 reps tonight!!!


Fuxking beast!!! Looking class!!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> classics and first timers are two different classes


There is a classic amateur class at the ultimate amateurs UKBFF that's the one I plan on doing.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers bud, years of training and heavy lifting, just hope that when i diet down for the stage i keep most of it.
> 
> Fair play, when next year though? April.....with me?


HAHA

As per the picture below (5 years ago)We did not all start of with the frame of Frankenstein though did we...my genetics only allow me to be in the classic 

Looking decent mate, Veins popping out even on the bulk. Masteron FTW


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> HAHA
> 
> As per the picture below (5 years ago)We did not all start of with the frame of Frankenstein though did we...my genetics only allow me to be in the classic
> 
> Looking decent, Veins popping out even on the bulk. Masteron FTW


Mint transformation fella, a wish a cud get that veiny bicep vein like urs there never happens for me but inner bi gets loads of little Chris cross ones


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> HAHA
> 
> As per the picture below (5 years ago)We did not all start of with the frame of Frankenstein though did we...my genetics only allow me to be in the classic
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha frame of Frankenstein :lol: mate that vein is rude on your bicep!! Good transformation, will have to check into your journal and see what a skinny bodybuilder/classic looks like


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha frame of Frankenstein :lol: mate that vein is rude on your bicep!! Good transformation, will have to check into your journal and see what a skinny bodybuilder/classic looks like


Probably a lot like you...just better looking and with a good beard


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Probably a lot like you...just better looking and with a good beard


I'll accept the beard....but better looking? Keep dreaming


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

What's your actual current cycle mate as I know your not running tren?

Also regards to mast Enth have you noticed any difference compared to the Mast Prop? I know some people notice for example tren Ace is a lot stronger compared to the Enth.

(Hope that makes sense and probably sounds stupid )


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> What's your actual current cycle mate as I know your not running tren?
> 
> Also regards to mast Enth have you noticed any difference compared to the Mast Prop? I know some people notice for example tren Ace is a lot stronger compared to the Enth.
> 
> ...


3ml NP Test 400

3ml WC Mast E

2 x NP Anavar

I never use Mast Prop unless im going to compete. Mast E is wicked mate, cant knock it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night was ridiculous!

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 2 - actually held this on my chest and spoke to my mate on the 2nd rep!!

180kg x 7 - new pb






*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 5!

*Incline Flye's:*

25kg x 10 - warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 9 - huge pb - real wide and deep too.

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 8

+20kg x 8

+50kg x 11 - havent even attempted this weight before.

Amazing session, felt so strong. Training so much smarter now, not going to failure on first 2 sets then leaving it all in the last set is the way to go, kinda Dorian like to be honest. Weights seem to be going up every week!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> 3ml NP Test 400
> 
> 3ml WC Mast E
> 
> ...


I've read good things about it. I believe you ran (could be wrong) just Test and Mast in one of your cycles as part of your offseason, did that work well conspired to say test/ deca


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> I've read good things about it. I believe you ran (could be wrong) just Test and Mast in one of your cycles as part of your offseason, did that work well conspired to say test/ deca


I am running test 1.5ml and 3ml of the same mast enth now and its bloody brilliant.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night::

*Bent over rows:*

100kg 10

130kg x 10

180kg x 12 - 

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 10

98kg x 8

112kg x 15 - pb!

*Hammer Low Row:*

90kg x 10

130kg x 8

170kg x 15 - another PB

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

91kg x 8

98kg x 8

126kg x 12

*Dumbell Overheads:*

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

Awesome session again, pb's well and truly smashed and weights flying up yet still staying relatively lean. Absolutely loving it right now. Tempted to put another ml of Test 400 and Mast E in to bring it to 1.6g Test and 800mg Mast  thoughts?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Back last night::
> 
> *Bent over rows:*
> 
> ...


Drug addict


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

****in hell mate, you are moving some weight!

Great benching.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well sexy. That is all


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> ****in hell mate, you are moving some weight!
> 
> Great benching.


Thanks mate, hoping to go past the previous best of 200kg 



> Well sexy. That is all


Hahahahaha this made me chuckle at my desk!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night was ridiculous!
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


Strong mofo


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night was ridiculous!
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


Made those 180kg reps look easy mate! Absolute monster!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Made those 180kg reps look easy mate! Absolute monster!


Haha, they didnt feel too bad until the 5th, 6th and 7th rep :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, slight frothing has occurred. 

Seriously though, looking fantastic and huge! Bet you're excited to be in this position right now for comps next year and to see what you bring to the stage this time. What's the difference between now and before you started last prep?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Yep, slight frothing has occurred.
> 
> Seriously though, looking fantastic and huge! Bet you're excited to be in this position right now for comps next year and to see what you bring to the stage this time. What's the difference between now and before you started last prep?


 :lol: pics to prove?

Thanks though darlin, yea i am kinda excited although i know legs still need to catch up, trying to find a way to get a 2nd quad session done in the week but apart from that i am really excited,

Hmmm main difference is probably 10% bodyfat and 10% more muscle haha!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

You're pushing some ridiculous weights mate great effort!

Do you ever get any shoulder/elbow issues moving that kind of weight?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> You're pushing some ridiculous weights mate great effort!
> 
> Do you ever get any shoulder/elbow issues moving that kind of weight?


Thanks mate. Funnily enough i dont have any issues at all, think its mainly because i always work up to my big lifts and i never go way beyond what i know i can rep. Right from the start of training, form has always been a huge deal for me coz you see so many morons lifting stupid weight like complete tw4ts and i vowed to myself i would never be one of those guys. Takes a little longer to get stronger that way but its far more impressive than say for example the benching in my video, if i had dropped that on my chest 7 times and bounced it up it wouldnt be anywhere near as impressive. So basically, no shoulder, elbow or any pain at all and i never use wrist straps either.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Backs looking decent, this was unpumped on shoulder day


Beast :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: pics to prove?
> 
> Thanks though darlin, yea i am kinda excited although i know legs still need to catch up, trying to find a way to get a 2nd quad session done in the week but apart from that i am really excited,
> 
> Hmmm main difference is probably 10% bodyfat and 10% more muscle haha!


I was just about to post a pic then but then I thought that you probably didn't mean in your journal :blush:

Well, still 6-7 months till you get on stage, lots can be done in that time.

Quite a difference then, you'll have to find pics from last time to compare. You're gonna look awesome on stage! Beast!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I was just about to post a pic then but then I thought that you probably didn't mean in your journal :blush:
> 
> Well, still 6-7 months till you get on stage, lots can be done in that time.
> 
> Quite a difference then, you'll have to find pics from last time to compare. You're gonna look awesome on stage! Beast!!


Feel free to post it anywhere that i can see it!

Yea suppose that is a long time but a good 3 months of that will be prepping so that means no muscle gains there really, you're just trying to hold onto as much as possible.

Yea i have all the pics so will be interesting to see how far ive come.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Feel free to post it anywhere that i can see it!
> 
> Yea suppose that is a long time but a good 3 months of that will be prepping so that means no muscle gains there really, you're just trying to hold onto as much as possible.
> 
> Yea i have all the pics so will be interesting to see how far ive come.


 :lol: Just not in here!

True, just make sure from now on in, you try and get those extra sessions in. Least then another thing is you know mentally you've done everything possible. Think when you've committed yourself to a comp date, then you know that every single session counts, even more so than before, I always finds that helps mentally too knowing I've done all I possibly can.

Always good to look back to see how far you've come.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> :lol: Just not in here!
> 
> True, just make sure from now on in, you try and get those extra sessions in. Least then another thing is you know mentally you've done everything possible. Think when you've committed yourself to a comp date, then you know that every single session counts, even more so than before, I always finds that helps mentally too knowing I've done all I possibly can.
> 
> Always good to look back to see how far you've come.


Fair play. Yea i will, squatted 170kg for 10 last night and my legs are feeling it today so its going the right way now. Im loving training at the moment so even without a comp date im smashing it, although in the back of my head i know i will compete around April. Might see if there are some pics now to compare.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was awesome:

*Leg Extension:*

Worked up to full stack - 119kg x 12

*Squats:*

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

170kg x 10 - most i have done in years, didnt even feel too bad either, last couple of reps were rest pause.

*Hack Squat:*

150kg x 10

200kg x 8

220kg x 10 - pb! Not a lot more weight i can add on here.

*Hack Squat x 2 - Conventional One:*

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

120kg x 10 - most i have ever done on here as well, last time i did this weight i pulled my back and couldnt walk, in all honesty it was quite easy.

*Leg Extensions:*

77kg x 12

91kg x 12

98kg x 14

Savage session with a lot of weight moved, squats were arse to grass and the weight is flying up now, really loving it especially as i have no knee pain now so i can really go for it. All over legs are pretty sore today, had a quick look whilst training them and they had quite a few veins last night too so its really coming along.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night was awesome:
> 
> *Leg Extension:*
> 
> ...


No hams?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> No hams?


Done in Saturday's mate when I can give it the full time needed. My hamstrings hurt after such deep squats on Thursdays so hitting them when they are fresh on Saturday is more beneficial I find and it allows me to really focus on quad development.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This was breakfast on the weekend:










This was an awesome snack I'm now gonna keep in my weekly diet, peri peri chicken wings from my butchers, so much meat on there and they tasted amazing:










And here was the weigh in 8am on saturday, post toilet activities. Genuinely thought with being leaner and keeping cardio in id be less than 18st!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, hoping to go past the previous best of 200kg
> 
> Hahahahaha this made me chuckle at my desk!


Basically anorexic aint you....  Good weight to you then mate. Chicken wings look good :thumb:

When is the cycle finishing?

No idea why its quoted that post was meant to be your 18st 4.5lbs post... Fat t**t


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Basically anorexic aint you....  Good weight to you then mate. Chicken wings look good :thumb:
> 
> When is the cycle finishing?
> 
> No idea why its quoted that post was meant to be your 18st 4.5lbs post... Fat t**t


Hahaha! Mate the chicken wings were amazing! Must have been sh1t loads of protein too.

Cycle should be done around the first or second week of November mate. Which gives me time to cruise for most of November and over Xmas then i will be able to start back up again right after Xmas ready to start prepping but obviously i want to be peaking in terms of drug use during my prep to hold onto as much muscle as possible. All seems so close now!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha! Mate the chicken wings were amazing! Must have been sh1t loads of protein too.
> 
> Cycle should be done around the first or second week of November mate. Which gives me time to cruise for most of November and over Xmas then i will be able to start back up again right after Xmas ready to start prepping but obviously i want to be peaking in terms of drug use during my prep to hold onto as much muscle as possible. All seems so close now!


What show you going to do mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> What show you going to do mate?


Was looking at doing, Nabba and Ukbff South East in April.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Was looking at doing, Nabba and Ukbff South East in April.


Wont be seeing you then... I will be going to watch the UKBFF NW this year i think just to get a feel for it!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Was looking at doing, Nabba and Ukbff South East in April.


I thought UKBFF didn't allow you to compete with other federations?

You look like you've put on a ton of size since your last contest mate. How did you do? And was it your first go at it?



A1243R said:


> Wont be seeing you then... I will be going to watch the UKBFF NW this year i think just to get a feel for it!


Great idea mate. I was on the fence until I went to see one now I'm committed and looking forward to it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> I thought UKBFF didn't allow you to compete with other federations?
> 
> You look like you've put on a ton of size since your last contest mate. How did you do? And was it your first go at it?
> 
> Great idea mate. I was on the fence until I went to see one now I'm committed and looking forward to it


Tbh Liam i have never even wanted to compete but now im thinking i might just do it once to see how i get on. It'tt be probably 2/3 years away though... ill be around 22/23 then so will hopefully have some good size


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I thought UKBFF didn't allow you to compete with other federations?
> 
> You look like you've put on a ton of size since your last contest mate. How did you do? And was it your first go at it?


I think they dont if you compete in theirs then compete in another federation after that so should be fine. Know loads of people that have done it that way and no issues. Heard really good things about Nabba so be intrigued to see what its like.

Last show i won, feel like a lot has gone on recently and my general condition in the off season is far better so its quality tissue too. Hopefully will show on stage although i really hope im not in the over 100kg classes!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday was good, slightly less weight moved as i has a sh1tty cold but still smashed it:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 10 - proper failure on this one.

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 10 - stupidly light!! could talk during the set haha.

140kg x 10 - got a video of this but uploading later via wifi so its in HD - relatively easy as well!

160kg x 5 - knew i had given too much on the 140kg set so this was just too much of a struggle, should have left it at 140kg.

*Incline Flye's:*

40kg x10

50kg x 10 - another pb, deep, wide, low reps!

*Weighted Dips:*

Worked up to 45kg x 11

Chest was completely ruined.

****also have a vid from friday of me pressing the 65kg dumbells on shoulders for reps


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I think they dont if you compete in theirs then compete in another federation after that so should be fine. Know loads of people that have done it that way and no issues. Heard really good things about Nabba so be intrigued to see what its like.
> 
> Last show i won, feel like a lot has gone on recently and my general condition in the off season is far better so its quality tissue too. Hopefully will show on stage although i really hope im not in the over 100kg classes!!


What bodyparts will let you down on stage mate? Legs? Top half is freaky


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> What bodyparts will let you down on stage mate? Legs? Top half is freaky


Mainly hamstrings. They are getting battered though, may have to step them up to twice per week. Quads are responding well but still feel they are behind upper. Might have to do some pics to see what you guys think. Dont want to compete with a real weakness.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Mainly hamstrings. They are getting battered though, may have to step them up to twice per week. Quads are responding well but still feel they are behind upper. Might have to do some pics to see what you guys think. Dont want to compete with a real weakness.


Get some up mate... if your going into the 100kg + class youll need some legs!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Get some up mate... if your going into the 100kg + class youll need some legs!


Will do. Haha i know mate, going for 180kg squats tonight, last week was 170kg x 10 with deep form so should start growing!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Will do. Haha i know mate, going for 180kg squats tonight, last week was 170kg x 10 with deep form so should start growing!


I heard you skipped leg day :whistling: I Heard @TELBOR got bigger quads than you.... only on the grapevine though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I heard you skipped leg day :whistling: I Heard @TELBOR got bigger quads than you.... only on the grapevine though


He wishes, the only thing he has bigger is his vagina


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This was last weeks 65kg dumbell press x 7 reps:






And this was the set straight after, 50kg dumbells for 12 reps. (Not a drop set, a minute or 2 after).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> He wishes, the only thing he has bigger is his vagina


You know I have bigger quads.... That's where is stops I'm afraid!

Even yours toes are bigger than me


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> You know I have bigger quads.... That's where is stops I'm afraid!
> 
> Even yours toes are bigger than me


My camel toe you mean


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> My camel toe you mean


Bit concerned you have a camel toe


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Bit concerned you have a camel toe


*hoof


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 6

180kg x 10 - huge pb - about 2 months ago i was doing a shaky 5 reps on 180kg with less depth, absolutely over the moon!






*Alternate Hack Squats:*

90kg x 12

140kg x 10

190kg x 10

*Regular Hack Squats - diagonal angle most use:*

50kg x 10

80kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8 - another pb i believe.

Hit a pb on standing calves as well and on seated, running out of room on seated calves to add plates, hopefully calves will respond. Actually loving legs right now, really motivated and looking forward to squatting each week. Legs are sore already but i know they will be worse tomorrow.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> This was last weeks 65kg dumbell press x 7 reps:
> 
> And this was the set straight after, 50kg dumbells for 12 reps. (Not a drop set, a minute or 2 after).


Crazy strength


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night:
> 
> *Squats:*
> 
> ...


Good work on the squats mate! Before the vid started I was expecting 'Chelsea' reps, but that's a cracking set!! Carry on like this and you may bring those twigs up :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Crazy strength


Cheers mate, its getting there 



> Them squats man, a huge pb of 10 reps? Looks like you could have got at least 15 if you had better CV capability, srs. Powerful man!


Hahahahaha! 15 might have killed me! CV is probably the best its been mate due to doing morning cardio walking the dog and generally staying leaner, even then 10 was a beast! I reckon i could get a good 6 on 200kg. Appreciate it though mate.



> Good work on the squats mate! Before the vid started I was expecting 'Chelsea' reps, but that's a cracking set!! Carry on like this and you may bring those twigs up :thumb:


Hahahahaha Chelsea reps? You mean, savage strength and depth? Quads are already looking better and calves have a nice shape especially when posed but hammies are lacking, they are getting beasted each week as well though, so hopefully come stage time they will be decent.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Walking?  I'm talking some intense HIIT although at your size that wouldn't be easy lol. I suggest next squat day you go for 200kg for max reps, stop one before failure, THE LORD HAS SPOKEN!


f**k, do you mean running and things of that nature? Im open to suggestions mate, might give it a try, if i die.....you are responsible! Stop one before failure? Doesnt sound like max reps to me!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> In powerlifting we call it RPE 9  and as the legendary Kirk Karwoski said, always save a rep 'cos you don't know when you'll need it  - once I started doing cardio (more intense ccardio) my ability to do higher rep work was much better, howeever you have a lot more mass than me so require a sh1t load more oxygen


Hmmm ok, i like the saying but problem is, my current training is very Dorian-esque so saving 1 rep is kinda the opposite of what im trying to achieve, im kinda going balls out on the last whereby i have nothing left in the tank for another.

Some HIIT cardio probably wouldnt be a bad thing for me every now and then but realistically i cant see it happening :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I was only saying try it this once, not always  lol - but you could always do a 200kg @ RPE 9 and then do a back off set of 180kg to failure after for example if you wanted to achieve the same balls out thing.


Good point, dropping down in weight usually makes it feel a lot easier than working up to it so it definitely has value.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Did my shots yesterday:

3ml Neuro Pharma - Test 400

3ml Wildcat - Masterone Enanthate

Really loving the Wildcat, gear is so nice and thin, makes the jabs so much easier.

Actually had some NP Test Prop left over so did 1.5ml of it in the right delt just as it was there haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night was ok, still getting over this cold which has moved to my chest and now im bringing up all kinds of crap just to clear it! Not cool.

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 10 - new pb i think

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

150kg x 10 - pleased with that after all the sets before.

*Incline Flye's:*

22.5kg x 10 - warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 8 - started to feel a bit ropey here, body was aching a bit, think the cold was setting in again.

*Machine Flye:*

105kg x 10

119kg x 15 - full stack

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 10

+20kg x 10

+40kg x 12 - again, backed off a little as joints and everything were aching a bit due to still being ill :-(

Still a good session though, pleased with the 160kg and 150kg. No early cardio this week so far as been feeling tired and run down but will start tomorrow as im much preferring staying leaner, having more of an appetite and generally being fitter.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight is on the increase too. Tried to get more calories in recently so in 12 days I've put on 3.6lbs whilst doing fasted cardio and staying lean.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night was ok, still getting over this cold which has moved to my chest and now im bringing up all kinds of crap just to clear it! Not cool.
> 
> *Incline Bench:*
> 
> ...


A def wouldn't be complaining if those were my lifts like mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> A def wouldn't be complaining if those were my lifts like mate


Haha, fair point, just know i had better in me, just need to shift this cold/chest infection, few early nights should do it as im already feeling better and had a wicked back session last night.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good weight to be at big lad


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Good weight to be at big lad


Thanks mate, even better that i basically have abs too so condition is far improved as well.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

@Chelsea Brilliant log - literally check up on this on a daily basis haha to see what's going on.

Do you mind giving me an insight in to what cycles you have ran since February this year when you started this log? I know you cruised on primo at one point and I see you are currently running TEST 400 and MAST E

I am currently wanting to do a similar thing and compete next November which gives me a whole year to get everything planned as far as blast and cruise and diet with a good offseason etc

When do you plan on coming off this current blast and into your pre-comp drug cycle/diet etc...

thanks mate for the consistent log


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> @Chelsea Brilliant log - literally check up on this on a daily basis haha to see what's going on.
> 
> Do you mind giving me an insight in to what cycles you have ran since February this year when you started this log? I know you cruised on primo at one point and I see you are currently running TEST 400 and MAST E
> 
> ...


Thanks mate  think i used Test and Deca on the cycle before this one mate. I love Test and Mast though, its wicked, nice to stay leaner too rather than blow up and hold loads of water. Did cruise on Primo but i actually started to notice little signs of low Test so i switched it for Test and i felt a lot better.

Was planning to come off this current cycle pretty soon mate, in fact i think this weekend might be my last jabs i reckon. Gives me all of November off, and December then i can start blasting again in Jan/very late Dec, so my levels are high ready to prep


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was ok, didnt feel as strong for some reason, still kinda feel a bit worn down so here goes:

*Leg Extension:*

Worked up to full stack (119kg) + 10kg plate + 7.5kg block x 15 - pb

*Squats:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 6

200kg x 4

140kg x 12 - horrendous.

*Machine Hack:*

140kg x 10

190kg x 10

220kg x 8

*Conventional Hack Squat:*

40kg x 20 reps

*Leg Extension:*

Worked up to 91kg x 15 to really kill quads off.

Good session i suppose but didnt feel as good as it did last week. the 4 reps on 200kg was nice but quite shaky, hence why i came back down and made sure i got proper reps on 140kg to finish them off properly.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate  think i used Test and Deca on the cycle before this one mate. I love Test and Mast though, its wicked, nice to stay leaner too rather than blow up and hold loads of water. Did cruise on Primo but i actually started to notice little signs of low Test so i switched it for Test and i felt a lot better.
> 
> Was planning to come off this current cycle pretty soon mate, in fact i think this weekend might be my last jabs i reckon. Gives me all of November off, and December then i can start blasting again in Jan/very late Dec, so my levels are high ready to prep


thanks for the info mate! Has given me some nice food for thought!

Any orals currently or thoughout? Seen you have dabbled with stanavar along the way, would you recommend this through offseason?

Excited to see your pre comp stuff in the new year!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Also wanted to ask, when you run things like anadrol how long for? I know it can actually be ran for quite a while, but was just wondering with your experiences.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> thanks for the info mate! Has given me some nice food for thought!
> 
> Any orals currently or thoughout? Seen you have dabbled with stanavar along the way, would you recommend this through offseason?
> 
> Excited to see your pre comp stuff in the new year!


Yea mate Stanavar, its fckin wicked. Used it right the way throughout, always been a big fan of Winstrol, then Anavar as well is good so can hurt.

Looking forward to it too mate, just want to keep as much size as possible.



TommyBananas said:


> Also wanted to ask, when you run things like anadrol how long for? I know it can actually be ran for quite a while, but was just wondering with your experiences.


I ran it for 8 - 10 weeks straight mate for my last blast, all the bullsh1t about only doing 4 weeks is just crap. Sometimes on rest days I wouldn't take any then on training days take 100mg.

Experiences? Epic strength and defo moon face


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Few pics after shoulders, got the 55kgs up for 12 reps!! Back seems to have leaned out?!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate Stanavar, its fckin wicked. Used it right the way throughout, always been a big fan of Winstrol, then Anavar as well is good so can hurt.
> 
> Looking forward to it too mate, just want to keep as much size as possible.
> 
> ...


I've ran drol before I meant just as in how it went for you haha. I did it for 4 weeks; got epic strength too. Might just run it til I'm out. There is studies with drol on high dosages for months, lol with no negatives.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics after shoulders, got the 55kgs up for 12 reps!! Back seems to have leaned out?!


Thick Cvnt, complement btw haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics after shoulders, got the 55kgs up for 12 reps!! Back seems to have leaned out?!


looking really great at the moment mate, I can't even pick out a favourite pose! Very hard to find any weaknesses/lagging body parts (top half anyway :lol: )


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics after shoulders, got the 55kgs up for 12 reps!! Back seems to have leaned out?!


Looking wicked mate def leaned out, traps look awesome n 3D,

When is the comp your doing ? Wondered how long you'll prep for with being leaner this time

Def get a leg pick up a na ppl slate you for legs but surely with them lifts they can't be that small


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rear double bicep shot is just insane. Awesome work


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking wicked mate def leaned out, traps look awesome n 3D,
> 
> When is the comp your doing ? Wondered how long you'll prep for with being leaner this time
> 
> Def get a leg pick up a na ppl slate you for legs but surely with them lifts they can't be that small


Thanks mate, yea traps look pretty decent haha, sometimes i look at them in pics and think, i swear they aint mine haha!

Aiming to do end of April so most likely Ukbff or Nabba South East. Hopefully dieting will be a lot easier as im in much better shape but we shall see.

Leg pics i dont mind as i know they are much better now, its more about dropping your trackies so you're literally just in your boxers with loads of people around at the gym haha!



> Rear double bicep shot is just insane. Awesome work


Cheers mate, need to get elbow back further which will probably mean stretching my chest out haha. Seems to be a good shot for me though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing condition at that weight!! Come cut time you'll look insane


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Amazing condition at that weight!! Come cut time you'll look insane


Cheers mate. Hopefully! Want to hold onto as much size as possible, grow right up until dieting and smash it hopefully.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just been looking at your pics

Brb upping dose and calories lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I want to see the legs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> I want to see the legs


Pervert


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking superb Philip.

also, 15th place?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

@Chelsea I can see you have fully engaged #beastmode

Looking epic mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Just been looking at your pics
> 
> Brb upping dose and calories lol


 :lol: brilliant! Im only on 1.2g Test and 600mg Mast so dont go killing yourself :lol:



> I want to see the legs


Please see Rob's comment below!



> Pervert


 :lol:



> Looking superb Philip.
> 
> also, 15th place?


Thanks mate......i think! Ergh, dont get me started, we have been playing poorly since the end of last season, our game is so slow, sideways and backwards its pathetic. You look at the names in out squad and its a complete mystery how we arent blowing teams away!



> @Chelsea I can see you have fully engaged #beastmode
> 
> Looking epic mate.


Definitely mate, the weights being lifted have gone through the roof since i have optimised training, i was killing myself going to failure on the first couple of sets and leaving nothing for the heaviest ones.

I will get the wheels out though.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday has resulted in some of the worst doms and cramp i have ever experienced!

*Flat:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 7

160kg x 12 - huge pb, got help on the last couple but smashed most out myself with strict form as per usual.

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 8 or 10 im not sure.

Think i left it there as that was complete failure.

*Incline Flye:*

25kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Machine Flye:*

91kg x 12

119kg (full stack + 10kg plate + 7.5kg block) x 15 - never even attempted this and it felt easy!!?!?

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 10

+20kg x 8

+40kg x 10 - couple half reppers in there.

Savage session, got severe cramp all night and my chest even today is still a little tender!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Few pics after shoulders, got the 55kgs up for 12 reps!! Back seems to have leaned out?!


You've got a hell lot leaner imo mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> You've got a hell lot leaner imo mate. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, that was the plan, feel so much better for it too.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What do you do for your traps?

I thought my traps responded well to not much stimulus... just brought heavy bb Shrugs back in after seeing pics above lol

Insane bench pressing keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> What do you do for your traps?
> 
> I thought my traps responded well to not much stimulus... just brought heavy bb Shrugs back in after seeing pics above lol
> 
> Insane bench pressing keep up the good work :thumb:


Mate, i havent trained them in 2 weeks because of a slight twinge thats really annoying me in my upper left back. To be honest when i do train them i do it very Dorian style like the rest of my workouts now, in fact traps always got this kind of treatment and have responded so well its made me realise how good that method of training is when its done correctly:

Warm up 70kg x 15

Warm up 120kg x 12

Set 1 - 170kg x 10

Set 2 - 220kg x 10

Set 3 - as close to 300kg as i can get for 12 reps until i feel like im going to collapse.

Job done.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate, i havent trained them in 2 weeks because of a slight twinge thats really annoying me in my upper left back. To be honest when i do train them i do it very Dorian style like the rest of my workouts now, in fact traps always got this kind of treatment and have responded so well its made me realise how good that method of training is when its done correctly:
> 
> Warm up 70kg x 15
> 
> ...


Don't lie, your bent over rows are the infamous 'Power Shrugs'


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Don't lie, your bent over rows are the infamous 'Power Shrugs'


 you cnut

For those of you that wanted to see the wheels, fully pumped but not looking bad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> you cnut
> 
> For those of you that wanted to see the wheels, fully pumped but not looking bad:


Haha!

Mate legs have come on great


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Haha!
> 
> Mate legs have come on great


Thanks mate. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> you cnut
> 
> For those of you that wanted to see the wheels, fully pumped but not looking bad:


Mate there much better than I thought they'd be but every one has a weak point av got loads but u have a mint upper body but at least you no ur weaknesses


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Legs look great mate, all looks in proportion with top half :thumb:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> you cnut
> 
> For those of you that wanted to see the wheels, fully pumped but not looking bad:


Dem traps doe


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> you cnut
> 
> For those of you that wanted to see the wheels, fully pumped but not looking bad:


Dem traps doe


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> you cnut
> 
> For those of you that wanted to see the wheels, fully pumped but not looking bad:


Any specific exercises for Traps you do? Please care to share


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Mate there much better than I thought they'd be but every one has a weak point av got loads but u have a mint upper body but at least you no ur weaknesses


Thanks mate, they were massively pumped here so usually have a lot more definition, but thought they were looking decent.



> Legs look great mate, all looks in proportion with top half :thumb:


Awesome news, thanks mate!



> Dem traps doe


Hahaha i know! Even i was like wtf! Havent trained them in 2 weeks either!



> Any specific exercises for Traps you do? Please care to share


I did post it somewhere yesterday mate, i'll grab it and post it here.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Any specific exercises for Traps you do? Please care to share


Literally, one page back mate, posted the routine there.

Here's an example of my 300kg shrugs:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking good mate. Strong for a bodybuilder 

Hows the Wilcat meds. Haven't used in over 2 years. Do they still do 20ml vials?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Looking good mate. Strong for a bodybuilder
> 
> Hows the Wilcat meds. Haven't used in over 2 years. *Do they still do 20ml vials?*


yeeep!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Looking good mate. Strong for a bodybuilder
> 
> Hows the Wilcat meds. Haven't used in over 2 years. Do they still do 20ml vials?


Thanks mate, Wildcat are fcking lovely, nice and thing too so its lovely to jab. Yea, they still do teh 20ml vials, its only the odd product that are 10ml.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Havent been able to update this as last week i went to Rome for my 30th birthday and then i have had the worlds most potent cold which meant absolutely zero breathing through my nose!! Just starting to feel better again so this is how chest went on Monday and Back on Tues:

*Flat Bench:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

150kg x 12 

*Incline:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Weighted Dips with dead stop at the bottom:*

Bodyweight x 12

+20kg x 10

+35kg x 9

*Tuesday - Back:*

*Bent over rows:*

70kg x 15

120kg x 12

150kg x 10

180kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

84kg x 12

91kg x 10

126kg x 12

*Hammer Low Row:*

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

170kg x 15 - savage

*Seated Cable Row:*

98kg x 12

126kg x 12

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

91kg x 10

98kg x 10

119kg x 12

Two savage sessions, especially whilst still having a cold! Haven't jabbed since my last jabs which was 2ml Test and just less than 1ml of Mast E as there wasnt any left (01/11/15) so that will be 2 weeks this Sunday, although i will jab 1ml this sunday. Completely off all orals although im keeping WC Aromasin in there, 1 tab every 3 days just to keep estrogen in check whilst Test levels are probably still high.

Training is still going really well though considering the severe drop in gear dose already, keeping some fasted cardio in so i can keep leaner during the cruise, ready to smash prep in the new year, all seems very close now!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick snap from the Colosseum...


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Quick snap from the Colosseum...


Lookin massive mate


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, Wildcat are fcking lovely, nice and thing too so its lovely to jab. Yea, they still do teh 20ml vials, its only the odd product that are 10ml.


Ok thank a mate. I hope you enjoyed Rome.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

50kg Fkyes- Fvck me sideways!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Lookin massive mate


Cheers mate! 



> Ok thank a mate. I hope you enjoyed Rome.
> 
> 50kg Fkyes- Fvck me sideways!!


Rome was wicked, walked 28miles in 3 days!! A marathon is 26miles!

Haha, i love flyes, they tear my chest apart, just seem to be getting heavier and heavier!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Rome was wicked, walked 28miles in 3 days!! A marathon is 26miles!
> 
> Haha, i love flyes, they tear my chest apart, just seem to be getting heavier and heavier!


Seens that way. Try not to rip your arms off!

My Dad went to Rome, moaned about it, saying how pricey everything was being a tight arse.

Have you used WC Halo lately? Or known anyone who has. . Looking to get some in next couple of weeks.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Seens that way. Try not to rip your arms off!
> 
> My Dad went to Rome, moaned about it, saying how pricey everything was being a tight arse.
> 
> Have you used WC Halo lately? Or known anyone who has. . Looking to get some in next couple of weeks.


Hahaha yea sometimes it feels like my chest might just ping off too!

I didnt find it too bad to be honest, similar prices for food as it is over here in a restaurant and was only there 3 days so not too bad.

Yea a mate of mine is competing this Sunday and is using it, he seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea sometimes it feels like my chest might just ping off too!
> 
> I didnt find it too bad to be honest, similar prices for food as it is over here in a restaurant and was only there 3 days so not too bad.
> 
> Yea a mate of mine is competing this Sunday and is using it, he seems to be enjoying it.


Ok thanks, that's good to hear.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs on Thursday went like this:

*Leg Extension:*

Worked up to the stack for 13 reps.

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 13

*Hack Squat:*

100kg x 12

150kg x 10

200kg x 10

*Regular Hack Squat:*

50kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

Did the usual calf routine as well, was a really good session, changed my squatting slightly, went slow on the way down as usual then really powered out which actually felt really good. Was pleased with 13 reps on squats with 140kg as the form was really good and controlled, sometimes i feel like i just bounce out of squats, so rather than just ramp up the weights its nice to get perfect form and really batter them.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

looking and training fcuking fantastic mate. you still with will ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> looking and training fcuking fantastic mate. you still with will ?


Thanks mate. Nah havent seen or spoken to Will in ages, not because of anything but just busy lives. Tend to do all my training and my diet on my own as after years of doing it i know what works for me.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate. Nah havent seen or spoken to Will in ages, not because of anything but just busy lives. Tend to do all my training and my diet on my own as after years of doing it i know what works for me.


yea think after a while we know works for us. sounds like you're competing this year. what show are you aiming for?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> yea think after a while we know works for us. sounds like you're competing this year. what show are you aiming for?


Aiming for either Nabba or Ukbff South Coast, so end of April mate. Not long now until prep actually starts


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Aiming for either Nabba or Ukbff South Coast, so end of April mate. Not long now until prep actually starts


and I thought it was growing season. will pop down and shout you on mate...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> and I thought it was growing season. will pop down and shout you on mate...


Thanks mate, would really appreciate that.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Couple videos from Fridays shoulder session:
> 
> 60kg dumbell presses x 6, completely unspotted - PB
> 
> ...


Ive now seen your jizz face..


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Ive now seen your jizz face..


You saw it ages ago.....when i was steaming into your Mrs with you tied to a chair watching!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> You saw it ages ago.....when i was steaming into your Mrs with you tied to a chair watching!


I couldn't see that well.. the gimp mask you lent me was affecting my view, we must have different shaped heads


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I couldn't see that well.. the gimp mask you lent me was affecting my view, we must have different shaped heads


Guess so. Probably needs a clean as well, doubt that helped!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Belated happy birthday mate! Still look 10 years older than me haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Belated happy birthday mate! Still look 10 years older than me haha


Birthday was in August you mong! Rome was the present but booked later in the year. Cheers anyway you douche.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Birthday was in August you mong! Rome was the present but booked later in the year. Cheers anyway you douche.


Oh haha! Old age getting to me mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Oh haha! Old age getting to me mate


I can see that......from your physique  only joking mate, you're looking well. What is the plan for you? You borrowing my posing pouch any time soon?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I can see that......from your physique  only joking mate, you're looking well. What is the plan for you? You borrowing my posing pouch any time soon?


Pmsl.

Nah, just enjoying it at the moment. Still need to pack more LBM on tbh, maybe in a few years unless I go mental and do a bostin over 12 months


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Pmsl.
> 
> Nah, just enjoying it at the moment. Still need to pack more LBM on tbh, maybe in a few years unless I go mental and do a bostin over 12 months


:lol: no need to do a Bostin! Gaining size is easy mate, training, diet, gear - in that order too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Had an absolutely mental shoulder workout on Friday considering its now over 2 weeks since i have jabbed or taken any orals!

*Dumbell Press:*

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 11 - got the first 8 or 9 on my own and didnt even need a spot from the start to get them off my shoulders!!! Didnt even feel too heavy, was ridiculous!

50kg x 10 - kinda drop set just to get some more out.

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

Worked up to full stack plus an extra 5kg plate added for 12 reps, 10 on my own!

*Lat Raises:*

15kg x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10 - not the best form, bit more swinging.

*Rear Delts:*

Full stack x 15 reps!

*Shrugs:*

Only went to 220kg x 15 but much tighter form, plus i couldnt be fcked to walk to get 4 more 25 plates!

Awesome session, my pressing is getting out of control, heaviest dumbells there are 65kg and im doing 11 reps on the 60kg's!! Wont be long until i outgrow the place.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Had an absolutely mental shoulder workout on Friday considering its now over 2 weeks since i have jabbed or taken any orals!
> 
> *Dumbell Press:*
> 
> ...


Lets just wait until you start prep and your feeling like s**t haha... cant wait to see the package you bring to stage though fatboy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Lets just wait until you start prep and your feeling like s**t haha... cant wait to see the package you bring to stage though fatboy


Hopefully i wont feel like sh1t though. Stayed leaner in the off season whilst gaining weight and hitting pb's. Be interesting to see what i do bring to the stage though, need to hold on to as much mass as i can.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Legs are looking well sexy. You on MT2?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Legs are looking well sexy. You on MT2?


 :lol: I take it occasionally, havent taken it for a few weeks and havent had a sunbed since before Vegas so that was early September!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So this happened last night for chest....

160kg x 12 reps, 2 and a bit weeks into a cruise!!?!?!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Chelsea awesome lifting mate..and 60kg dumbbells shoulder press. killing it. what comp you doing mate? (following this now)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> @Chelsea awesome lifting mate..and 60kg dumbbells shoulder press. killing it. what comp you doing mate? (following this now)


Thanks mate, aiming to do either Nabba South East in April or Ukbff South East or both as the Nabba is the day before Ukbff.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This was condition this morning 6:30am, no food or drink had been taken on. Would have weighed myself but my new scales think it's funny to say 'low' even with new batteries!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Scales should say "huge" haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Scales should say "huge" haha


Hopefully mate, no jabs for 3 weeks this Sunday, might sling one in tonight though as it has been quite a while.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Did my first shot of NP Sust on Sunday so that was 3 weeks with no jabbing so im sure my levels are right down in cruise dose criteria. Training is still going really well and i weighed myself on the gym scales, the 20p ones on the mechanical machine and after only 2 small meals inside me i was 120kg so 19stone!! Was not expecting that!

Mondays chest i did 170kg x 9 reps, only spotted for a couple which was good.

Legs tonight so hopefully more good squatting and no doubt, plenty of cramp!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Did my first shot of NP Sust on Sunday so that was 3 weeks with no jabbing so im sure my levels are right down in cruise dose criteria. Training is still going really well and i weighed myself on the gym scales, the 20p ones on the mechanical machine and after only 2 small meals inside me i was 120kg so 19stone!! Was not expecting that!
> 
> Mondays chest i did 170kg x 9 reps, only spotted for a couple which was good.
> 
> Legs tonight so hopefully more good squatting and no doubt, plenty of cramp!


120kg? Fvcking hell lol great stuff mate.

Brb adding an extra meal in.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big chest press!!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking big fella.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> 120kg? Fvcking hell lol great stuff mate.
> 
> Brb adding an extra meal in.





> Big chest press!!





> Looking big fella.


Haha cheers guys, hopefully i'll hold all of this weight whilst im cruising and go into the new year with plenty of extra muscle, ready to compete.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha cheers guys, hopefully i'll hold all of this weight whilst im cruising and go into the new year with plenty of extra muscle, ready to compete.


what's your height ? Curious


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Absolute monster mate!!! Awesome condition!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Chelsea looking big bro..keep killing it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> what's your height ? Curious


6ft 2 i think mate.



> Absolute monster mate!!! Awesome condition!





> @Chelsea looking big bro..keep killing it


Cheers lads, much appreciated, hopefully this cruise will keep everything so i'll be ready to smash prep in the new year.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been a busy week so couldnt update much, squatting went well again got 10 reps on 155kg, did extra hamstring work on Saturday just gone, seated, lying, standing and straight leg deads were all done and its clearly worked, hammys are still sore now!

Did deadlifts too after back which was horrendous haha, only went to 140kg and did 10 clean and if im honest, easy reps, lower back definitely felt that for legs on thurs haha.

All going well though, still doing a few bits of fasted cardio in the morning.

Prep start date is looking at - *Saturday 23rd Jan 2016*!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, finally took a pic head to toe of how everything is looking and I'm pretty pleased with things especially just being on a cruise:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheer up mate 

Looking good to say the least!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Beast.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Cheer up mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahaha i was concentrating a bit hard on tensing everything......apart from my left pec :lol:



BTS93 said:


> Beast.


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha i was concentrating a bit hard on tensing everything......apart from my left pec :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate :thumbup1:


 More than welcome mate. Can I ask how long you trained natty for?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BTS93 said:


> More than welcome mate. Can I ask how long you trained natty for?


 Think i trained natty for about 4 years, then did 1 oral cycle of Dbol as my first cycle, think about 40mg per day for 8 weeks, then did Sust and Dbol as my next cycle for 9 weeks then had about a 4 year break until i had any gear again, mainly coz i was s**t scared of needles and could never bring myself to do it haha.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Think i trained natty for about 4 years, then did 1 oral cycle of Dbol as my first cycle, think about 40mg per day for 8 weeks, then did Sust and Dbol as my next cycle for 9 weeks then had about a 4 year break until i had any gear again, mainly coz i was s**t scared of needles and could never bring myself to do it haha.


 Interesting! Thanks for being open about it mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BTS93 said:


> Interesting! Thanks for being open about it mate


 No worries at all mate, prefer that way. Too many people in the bodybuilding scene try to hide things, this is suppose to be a community for knowledge and help so im happy to do so :thumbup1:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> No worries at all mate, prefer that way. Too many people in the bodybuilding scene try to hide things, this is suppose to be a community for knowledge and help so im happy to do so :thumbup1:


 Perfect attitude :thumbup1:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Had an absolutely mental shoulder workout on Friday considering its now over 2 weeks since i have jabbed or taken any orals!
> 
> *Dumbell Press:*
> 
> ...


 i know this might sound s**t stupid.

But did you do 10 sets for shoulders total ?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking well mate, great size


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

philippeb said:


> i know this might sound s**t stupid.
> 
> But did you do 10 sets for shoulders total ?


 Haha no mate, i do 16 sets in total.



Adz said:


> Looking well mate, great size


 Thanks bud.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, everything has been going really well, cruising nicely and strength staying there or there abouts. Only problem is, i woke up today and felt absolutely horrendous, been off work, could barely pick myself up to walk around and do anything, not good at all, hopefully it passes asap!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So im now on antibiotics so hopefully the illness should clear up asap, i have the worlds worst and most painful dry cough, it genuinely hurts like fck! Feel a bit better in myself though which is a bit of good news i suppose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So im now on antibiotics so hopefully the illness should clear up asap, i have the worlds worst and most painful dry cough, it genuinely hurts like fck! Feel a bit better in myself though which is a bit of good news i suppose.


Man up!!

Rest up mate, it'll pass ?


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Although your not ''natty'' your pics are quite motivating for me. :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had same this week mate, it's been crap! Hope you are recovering


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Chelsea get the prep journal up mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right...... finally feeling normal again, was absolutely ruined by flu and then the chest infection and to be honest, its still lurking on my chest a bit which is really annoying so thats 3 weeks and counting of me being ill plus 1 full week of antibiotics.

Anyways, good news is gymwise im feeling back to my best, last night i smashed chest and did 140kg x 12 and was only spotted slightly on the last 2, felt like strength was back and was feeling good.

Prep is only a few weeks away so gotta make the most of this time to really up the calories and absolutely beast myself.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> @Chelsea get the prep journal up mate


 Soon mate, i'll do it in a couple of weeks when i start.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Leg extension warm up:*

63kg x 12

70kg x 12

98kg x 12

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

130kg x 15 - PB - only been doing this 15 reps business about 4 or 5 weeks but this week it felt great, weights felt light until 130kg, for as ever was low and strict.

*Upright Hack Squats:*

90kg x 15 - too light

140kg x 15

190kg x 15 - even this didnt feel too bad, was really pleased.

*Heavy Extensions:*

84kg x 15

91kg x 12

105kg x 13

*Narrow Stance Leg Press:*

200kg x 15

230kg x 15

Job done. Quads were getting cramp last night just walking around, really stating to respond to legs now and actually enjoying it, the higher reps is easier on the joints but fck me, the first 2 weeks is horrendous, just getting used to the cardio aspect of it is bad enough!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight after toilet activities and no food or drink taken on board is 18st 6.6lbs, really pleased, especially cruising for 8 weeks and being ill.

This was taken 07.01.16 at 6:45am


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Good session buddy. Whats the current diet like? Can you list out what your eating on average?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick bicep pump from Saturday:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

What a beast!...you could at least f*ckin smile though :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Arms look huge mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fat fcuk


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Good session buddy. Whats the current diet like? Can you list out what your eating on average?


 I'll get it listed on MyFitnessPal today mate and see what it comes out like.



Andy0902 said:


> What a beast!...you could at least f*ckin smile though :lol:


 :lol: hahahaha i was trying to do it quick so no one saw haha!



Adz said:


> Arms look huge mate


 Cheers mate, really been trying to hit them, sadly my right forearm has a slight strain and its holding me back a bit.



Huntingground said:


> Fat fcuk


 Can always rely on you for motivation :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current condition:






































Bit softer after Xmas and being ill but with cardio back in regularly and prep starting not this Saturday but next, I should be in a good place.

Feel free to comment and call me a fat f**k


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Current condition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good base mate, how long you been training? 6 months or so?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Current condition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your in a good place bf wise with your weight mate good job


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> good base mate, how long you been training? 6 months or so?


 Hahahaha you pr**k! That actually made me lol at work!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is a normal day if I'm eating chicken meals, more cals if it's red meat which it usually is:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> your in a good place bf wise with your weight mate good job


 Cheers mate, that was the plan. Thats me on high test and deca too so once i switch esters i should be losing a lot of water and tighten right up.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

That's how you look "softer" after Christmas? I would give my left nut to look like that at my leanest!

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> That's how you look "softer" after Christmas? I would give my left nut to look like that at my leanest!
> 
> Looking awesome mate!


 Hahahahaha, yea mate, feel a bit fat to be brutally honest! Cheers though :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

500g protein! Is that just meat mate?!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> 500g protein! Is that just meat mate?!


 Thats the goal mate, what i actually get is 420g. Yea mostly from chicken, peanut butter, nuts and 2 shakes.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> Looking large mate, looking forward to the end result of ur prep,
> 
> What do you do for ur back ?


 Deads (only been in 2 weeks), bent over rows, hammer low row, lat pull down and close grip pull downs.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> I def need to get back to putting deads in my routine like, thinking of goin back single body part training so 5 days a week, can't manage deads two days after leg day, how long is prep ?


 Yea mate, deads are awesome, i was just avoiding them really if im honest. Prep is 14 weeks.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

andymc88 said:


> Yeah a think I do I no there taxing so I get to the gym thinking I'll do them then pussy out cos I cba,
> 
> Sweet liking forward to it like


 I love deadlifts, I just can't do them properly


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Current condition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In condition there bud  lookin forward to seeing the end result. beast


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> I love deadlifts, I just can't do them properly


 Why not?



andymc88 said:


> Yeah a think I do I no there taxing so I get to the gym thinking I'll do them then pussy out cos I cba,
> 
> Sweet liking forward to it like


 Tell me about it, i just work up to 1 all out set, if i do 3 proper ones i may as well not do back as im gassed.



babyarm said:


> In condition there bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, hopefully im still a beast when im leaner haha!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Look well mate, you have a very impressive back!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Why not?


 I wish I knew mate, I can't seem to get in the right position.

See here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/252475-deadlift-form-check/


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Please pose in pants next time I need a new dieting slimline encouragement poster


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Flipper said:


> Look well mate, you have a very impressive back!


 Thanks mate, think its my best feature. Its the first part to lean up too!



ancient_loyal said:


> I wish I knew mate, I can't seem to get in the right position.
> 
> See here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/252475-deadlift-form-check/


 Mate......your form seems fine, yes there is a slight bend in your back but apart from that just crack on and try to keep it as straight as possible. Some peoples biomechanics mean that they cant do things like everyone else. Do what feels best and most natural for you but just try to keep your back from bending as much as possible.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just checked your pictures mate - catching me up!

Haha jokes aside, looking awesome. I wish you the best of luck with the prep buddy! :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BTS93 said:


> Just checked your pictures mate - catching me up!
> 
> Haha jokes aside, looking awesome. I wish you the best of luck with the prep buddy! :thumb


 Best joke ive heard all year :lol: thanks mate, i'll chuck up a new journal for the prep.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

2nd week of doing deads and I managed a comfortable 10 reps on 180kg:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Flipper said:
> 
> 
> > Look well mate, you have a very impressive back!
> ...


Interesting... Most of the advice states I'm pretty much doing it wrong lol.

I've been performing deadlifts off a platform so I don't go as low, it's not as high as a rack pull but not as low as a deadlift...


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Best joke ive heard all year :lol: thanks mate, i'll chuck up a new journal for the prep.


 Haha. I look forward to it bud!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Interesting... Most of the advice states I'm pretty much doing it wrong lol.
> 
> I've been performing deadlifts off a platform so I don't go as low, it's not as high as a rack pull but not as low as a deadlift...


 If it were me i would crack on with conventional deadlifts. Some people can only squat to a certain depth because of how they are put together, just get on with it mate. If you were lifting it like a complete cnut then it would be different but you're not.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> ancient_loyal said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting... Most of the advice states I'm pretty much doing it wrong lol.
> ...


I think that's the best lifting compliment I've ever had! Thank you


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> I'm going to up my reps like, and keep sets lower usually do 5 to 7 sets of 4 to 6 reps on deads but I'm shattered after anf cant push my sell as much on othrr things so thinking 3 to 4 sets of 8 to 12 might give better results in terms of muscle size not so much strength, a find it hard to not go all out for max on deads


 100% mate, more reps is so much more beneficial in terms of muscle size, 5-7 sets on deads with 4-6 reps you must be fcked by the 3rd or 4th set.

I do 2 sets, 60kg, 100kg then 180kg - i do 12 on each of the first which is really comfortable so mentally when i hit that 180kg im fresh but warm, absolutely no way i would do another set after that.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Leading up to prep ive been upping my carb portions to 180g per meal from 150g. Gotta say its pretty savage getting the extra down but will make dieting easier as the drop in cals will be to my normal amount from before. Feeling very full from it though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Look ok I suppose, face needs work 

You'll breeze through prep as usual, what do you intend to be weight wise when you step on stage?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Leading up to prep ive been upping my carb portions to 180g per meal from 150g. Gotta say its pretty savage getting the extra down but will make dieting easier as the drop in cals will be to my normal amount from before. Feeling very full from it though.


 I am thinking of doing this mate.

Am I right in saying the idea is to get the body used to it and then pull them back to a cutting amount (around 300-350g for me) and it feel much less like a chore cutting?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Look ok I suppose, face needs work
> 
> You'll breeze through prep as usual, what do you intend to be weight wise when you step on stage?


 Hahahaha face would have been painted by Da Vinci if he were still alive its that pretty!

Cheers mate, lets hope i do. Tbh, im not really looking for a weight or a category unless im right on the brink of one come show day. Just gonna get as lean as possible with as much muscle as possible and see where i place. Its been 3 years can you believe that!?



BoomTime said:


> I am thinking of doing this mate.
> 
> Am I right in saying the idea is to get the body used to it and then pull them back to a cutting amount (around 300-350g for me) and it feel much less like a chore cutting?


 That's what i thought in my head mate, up calories so my body and metabolism is firing on full steam then start pulling them back for prep and adding cardio. Doing fasted cardio most morning these days walking the dog for at least 20mins so when my diet cleans up the fat should come off at first anyway just from food choices.

Im already thinking how much im going to miss things like milk, reeses, chocolate peanuts, peanut butter.....the list goes on haha!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha face would have been painted by Da Vinci if he were still alive its that pretty!
> 
> Cheers mate, lets hope i do. Tbh, im not really looking for a weight or a category unless im right on the brink of one come show day. Just gonna get as lean as possible with as much muscle as possible and see where i place. Its been 3 years can you believe that!?
> 
> ...


 Seems logical to me.

I do fasted cardio every day. Like you with the dog, it is a good run out for me and him and fits in nicely with my lifestyle and work arrangements.

I am going for the Ultimate Amateurs in July as my show. I was going to do the soutcost one but I am away in Mont Blanc for 4 days next week, then 2 weeks after latvia for 3 days, then 2 weeks after sweden for 4 days and this to me would be to hard to stray on track and train as I would need to. So going for July when I know I have a clean 12 weeks prep. Thinking of bulking now for 8 weeks or so but not sure. I love been lean., but maybe I need some more muscle mass,

I am allergic to soya so cant have any of that anyway lol  bloats me for days!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

3 years! That's flown by mate. Will be good to see how you look this time, especially your legs haha


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> That's a good tip about the upping the food mate I might give it ago as I really struggle with health issues for food volume but I might up my portions then start to cut, the only thing is won't that make u more hungry ? So more chance to* binge*


 Willpower.

Anyone can go in the gym and lift weights, its a piece of piss. Controlling what goes in your mouth 24/7 separates the men from the boys.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Squats last night got a bit intense and savage, almost threw up:

60kg x 15

80lkg x 15

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

140kg x 15:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

A bit of a jump from 110 to 140


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here were my legs after the session:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Great squatting dude! Looks like you had 1 or 2 more in ya!


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Here were my legs after the session:


 How do I get this please? :thumb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Here were my legs after the session:


Legs have come on very well mate! Hams any good?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Legs looking great. Couldn't but notice your traps though, some shape them!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Here were my legs after the session:


 great nick @Chelsea - props lad


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Great squatting dude! Looks like you had 1 or 2 more in ya!


 haha thanks mate, but 15 was definitely enough! I was battered after that!



ImAwesome said:


> How do I get this please? :thumb


 Easy mate, consistency, progressive overload and a good diet.



TELBOR said:


> Legs have come on very well mate! Hams any good?


 Thanks dude, hams arent the best but i have been beasting them so they are starting to show more but still a weak point i'd say.



ohh_danielson said:


> Legs looking great. Couldn't but notice your traps though, some shape them!!


 Haha! Yea traps do seems to be a muscle that just grows for me, they got a battering on 290kg Friday just gone.



herc said:


> great nick @Chelsea - props lad


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be getting some pics done tonight as i started dieting today and will get a new journal up so watch this space.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> 2nd week of doing deads and I managed a comfortable 10 reps on 180kg:


 Flawless form! Former powerlifter?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mogadishu said:


> Flawless form! Former powerlifter?


 Thanks mate, nah never done any powerlifting, all just bodybuilding. This journal is finished now, i started my prep one if you want to follow that:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/262809-prep-made-in-chelsea/?do=embed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Progress pic, first pic 7 weeks and 2 days ago. Second pic taken yesterday morning:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Progress pic, first pic 7 weeks and 2 days ago. Second pic taken yesterday morning:
> 
> View attachment 123765


 Your back is shredded!

Christmas tree is looking very good in your lower back!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Progress pic, first pic 7 weeks and 2 days ago. Second pic taken yesterday morning:
> 
> View attachment 123765


 Beaut!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Simon 88 said:


> Your back is shredded!
> 
> Christmas tree is looking very good in your lower back!!!


 Cheers mate, back always comes in quick so really pleased with it. Thats me with almost zero carbs too early in the morning.



Sean91 said:


> Beaut!


 Haha thanks


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

First solid meal today, cooked weights:

180g chicken

120g brown rice

Brocolli, green beans and spinach.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, back always comes in quick so really pleased with it. Thats me with almost zero carbs too early in the morning.
> 
> Haha thanks


 The day my back looks like that with zero carbs first thing, I'll be a happy man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Simon 88 said:


> The day my back looks like that with zero carbs first thing, I'll be a happy man! Keep up the good work!


 Haha. You can get there mate, if i can you can.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha. You can get there mate, if i can you can.


 Trust me I'm on my way and giving it my all.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Progress pic, first pic 7 weeks and 2 days ago. Second pic taken yesterday morning:
> 
> View attachment 123765


 Hilarious condition!

I would bet on your to come first mate this year.

What show are you doing and when is it?

Did you see that Regan Grimes got his pro card in Brazil just like i called  (same as you )


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Hilarious condition!
> 
> I would bet on your to come first mate this year.
> 
> ...


 Haha thanks mate. Thing is you never know who's competing so i could get blitzed by someone bigger and better despite how i look so as long as i look my best thats all i can do, appreciate it though.

Hahaha did he? I'll have a look.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate. Thing is you never know who's competing so i could get blitzed by someone bigger and better despite how i look so as long as i look my best thats all i can do, appreciate it though.
> 
> Hahaha did he? I'll have a look.


 Be the best version of your self, that is all you can be?

What show you doing and when is it dude? If its not to far Ill come down.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Be the best version of your self, that is all you can be?
> 
> What show you doing and when is it dude? If its not to far Ill come down.


 Nabba South East 30th April so 3 weeks and 5 days mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Nabba South East 30th April so 3 weeks and 5 days mate.


 That is only an hour or so from me mate. I will pop down and support if you like.

Never been to one anyway so would be good for me to see what it is about and get a feel for it for mine.

Also to note on your pictures your symmetry is bang on!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> That is only an hour or so from me mate. I will pop down and support if you like.
> 
> Never been to one anyway so would be good for me to see what it is about and get a feel for it for mine.
> 
> Also to note on your pictures your symmetry is bang on!


 Would be good to see you mate but no pressure if you cant be arsed  appreciate it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Would be good to see you mate but no pressure if you cant be arsed  appreciate it.


 Its no bother mate, its 1 hour 20 from me and like I said it will be good for me to see how things run etc.

I will see you there. I will drop you a pm closer to the time and get your number etc (no ****)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Its no bother mate, its 1 hour 20 from me and like I said it will be good for me to see how things run etc.
> 
> I will see you there. I will drop you a pm closer to the time and get your number etc (no ****)


 Sounds good mate. PM me your number if you like and we can arrange from there.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Its no bother mate, its 1 hour 20 from me and like I said it will be good for me to see how things run etc.
> 
> I will see you there. I will drop you a pm closer to the time and get your number etc (no ****)





Chelsea said:


> Sounds good mate. PM me your number if you like and we can arrange from there.


 Awww Fwends 

Looking good @Chelsea condition is coming in. If you can bring the same conditioning on your legs youll be looking good! Can you sort your face out before the comp  ?

Are you back in this log now and not the competiion Prep one?


----------

